# Conoceis comunitae?



## arckan69 (28 Jul 2012)

Por lo que he leído es algo así como una comunidad para prestar y recibir dinero. Con la web como intermediaria. No he leído mucho por falta de tiempo. Pero os dejo el link, y a ver si algún burbujista la conoce

comunitae.com &mdash; prestamos personales, creditos personales, creditos y prestamos

saludos


----------



## Trollaco del copón (28 Jul 2012)

Prometen rentabilidades del 8%...
Afinsa
Ruiz Mateos...

Ni con un palo _hoyga _


----------



## hibridus (28 Jul 2012)

Los rusos están detrás de esto? :


----------



## Rexter (28 Jul 2012)

Lo malo de esto es que como no paguen la página no se hace responsable de nada ya que solo es intermediaria. Ellos no arriesgan nada, tú lo arriesgas todo. 
Para la rentabilidad que puedes obtener prefiero otras formas de inversión ya que si algunos de tus préstamos no son pagados la rentabilidad baja.


----------



## papores (29 Jul 2012)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Prometen rentabilidades del 8%...
> Afinsa
> Ruiz Mateos...
> 
> Ni con un palo _hoyga _



no enmierdemos ...

esto no es una inversión, esto es algo así como una cooperativa de prestamos. No creo que nadie haya entrado en comunitae como inversión, sino más bien (al menos en mi caso) para tocarle un poco los huevos al sistema bancario. Mi rentabilidad media desde que empecé (hace más de dos años) es deñ 7% y con lo diversificados que tengo ahora los prestamos dificilmente va a bajar de ahi.

Pero insisto, esto no se hace como inversión. En los ultimos tiempo han hecho cambios que han mejorado bastante la idea. Por ejemplo, ahora persiguen a los impagados hasta recuperar la deuda, cuando antes la vendian a empresas de cobros de impagados (con la consiguiente quita)


----------



## GwendyP (29 Jul 2012)

O sea, tambien es un Bankito, segun lo cuenta Vd. 



Parece que a bankers y a burbus, el espiritu mercantil nos une..


----------



## euriborfree (29 Jul 2012)

hace algunos meses se abrio otro hilo al respecto y se contaba que habian cerrado los foros porque los prestatarios protestaban mucho.

Parece ser que no perseguian suficientemente los impagados y la morosidad era bastante alta.


----------



## burbufilia (29 Jul 2012)

Muy poca gente a la que prestar. Has de tomártelo como un pasatiempo. 

Yo llevo un 6%TAE contando comisiones, morosos y defaults.

Y si a la muy poca gente a la que prestar le sumas tu propio filtro (excesivo apalancamiento, inestabilidad laboral, por qué no ha ido a un banco convencional...), vas a tener el dinero ocioso mucho tiempo


----------



## arckan69 (30 Jul 2012)

ok por lo visto no es una opción. Pensé que sería mucho mejor que el 4% que se puede conseguir en un banco


----------



## burbufilia (30 Jul 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> ok por lo visto no es una opción. Pensé que sería mucho mejor que el 4% que se puede conseguir en un banco



Es una opción, pero para meter muy poco dinero. No ingreses más de 500€ de momento

Un saludo


----------



## Bubble Boy (30 Jul 2012)

En otras partes del mundo funciona bastante bien. Lo sé porque sigo a algún bloguero que mete parte de su pasta en estas páginas y consigue una buena rentabilidad; eso sí, en uno de esos países que dejas la bicicleta en la calle sin candado, te vas a trabajar y a la vuelta allí la tienes.

Ahora que en Hispanistán, pues qué se va usted a esperar.


----------



## verdades (2 Ago 2012)

*afectados comunitae*

hola, comunitae es una presunta estafa. 

1.- he llamado para retirar mi dinero y alegan problemas tecnicos. llevo 2 meses detras de ellos. 

2.- en su web dicen que tienen una mora del 3%, pero sus estadisticas son del 17% de mora = quiebra absoluta


----------



## burbufilia (5 Ago 2012)

verdades dijo:


> hola, comunitae es una estafa. quereis saber los motivos?
> 
> 1.- he llamado para retirar mi dinero y alegan problemas tecnicos. llevo 2 meses detras de ellos.
> yo nunca he tenido problemas, aunque las cantidades que manejo son muy pequeñas
> ...



Eso sí. Mucha cautela y poner muy poco dinero, a modo de prueba
...............................


----------



## mave (10 Ago 2012)

Hola
Yo llevo más de 2 años. La rentabilidad media que tengo es del 9,7%, con los fallidos descontados (pero sin descontar los morosos no fallidos). Quitando morosos (probables fallidos futuros), calculo que andaré al 7% aprox. Tengo muchos pequeños prestamos.

Hará cosa de 9 meses o 1 año, retire 1.000€ sin ningún problema. Ojo, solo se puede (o podía) a la cuenta que tengas declarada.

Lo que más les echo en cara es la falta de información sobre los impagados/retrasados. Se supone que los gestionan ellos directamente, y se supone que no los declaran como fallidos porque tienen un "plan de pagos" con el deudor. Pero no informan nada de nada a los prestatarios sobre esto.

Y lo de que cerraran el foro, que tampoco es que fuera grandioso, tampoco me gusto. Debería haber un foro para hablar entre prestatarios. Quizás cerrado a solo los prestatarios de cada préstamo. 

Pero como dicen, no es (al menos por ahora) una alternativa para gran volumen de dinero. De 1.000 a 3.000 € creo que sería lo más razonable, pudiendo diversificar prestamos suficientemente. Como dicen también ahora hay muy pocos prestamos a los que prestar, pero es debido a que en comunitae se han puesto muchísimo más duros con los criterios de solvencia, y de las solicitudes muy pocas llegan a la subasta.

Hace 1 año o algo más, me invito la comunity manager que tenían a visitar sus oficinas, y algún forero del antiguo foro también fue a verles. Creo que están abiertos a que les visites en cualquier momento si no te fías mucho de ellos.

Lo de SAUDERGEST no se de que se trata exactamente, no he visto esas cuentas. Pero puede ser tan simple como que el sueldo de Arturo cervera en vez de estar en nómina normal, se paga como servicios a su empresa saudergest. Es algo bastante habitual para sueldos medianamente altos en este pais para en vez de pagar irpf pagar por impuesto sociedades.


----------



## Rexter (10 Ago 2012)

Creo que empezó bastante mal ya que había muchas quejas y demás, pero parece que lo van solucionando y cada vez hay más gente y funciona mejor. Pero a mí esto de la usura no me parece correcto. Sobre todo lo de dar dinero para que pague sus deudas, me recuerda a lo que pasa con España, pagamos la deuda endeudándonos más.


----------



## IvanRios_ (10 Ago 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Creo que empezó bastante mal ya que había muchas quejas y demás, pero parece que lo van solucionando y cada vez hay más gente y funciona mejor. Pero a mí esto de la usura no me parece correcto. Sobre todo lo de dar dinero para que pague sus deudas, me recuerda a lo que pasa con España, pagamos la deuda endeudándonos más.



pues da ejemplo y mete tu fortunon de 1200€.


----------



## verdades (12 Ago 2012)

*pillado*

esto un dia va a reventar y se va a montar la de dios


----------



## Taxidermista (5 Sep 2012)

verdades dijo:


> hola, sigo pillado. estoy hasta los cojones de comunitae, de arturo cervera y de que roben: este tio esta robando a comunitae y todos nosotros (pequeños inversores). esta vaciando comunitae de dinero y estáejando sin pasta comunitae. por eso (entiendo) que no me hacen la transferencia de mis 5000 euros a mi cuenta asociada. ayuda por favor! esto un dia va a reventar y se va a montar la de dios



¿Cómo va tu odisea para sacar la pasta de Comunitae?


----------



## senor_coconutq (16 Sep 2012)

*Algun cambio en tu situación?*



verdades dijo:


> hola, sigo pillado. estoy hasta los cojones de comunitae, de arturo cervera y de que roben: este tio esta robando a comunitae y todos nosotros (pequeños inversores). esta vaciando comunitae de dinero y estáejando sin pasta comunitae. por eso (entiendo) que no me hacen la transferencia de mis 5000 euros a mi cuenta asociada. ayuda por favor! esto un dia va a reventar y se va a montar la de dios



Pues tengo bastante curiosidad sobre tu situación... aunque tenga una rentabilidad superior a 10% (llevo menos de 1 año, tengo +/- 2500 eur invertidos en prestamos de 50 eur en su mayoria, he evitado los tipos C y 48 meses en gran parte), cada vez me huele peor esto de Comunitae.
He creado un blog hoy mismo, empezaré a colgar cosas, especialmente 2 incidencias, ambas con violación de datos personales y también un esclarecimiento que pedi y la respuesta de Arturo Cervera.
Me jode bastante no poder invertir en webs similares como las de EEUU o UK, aqui en el sur de Europa siempre temos que vivir con el fantasma del cerdo corrupto soplando en la nuca... pero es un modelo de negócio con suceso, cuando no gestionado por ladrones sin escrupulos. Digo esto pero no estoy seguro de cual es la realidad de Comunitae, como (no) tienen una politica de comunicación y transparencia es dificil uno no ponerse inquieto.
Bueno, con el ultimo susto de la semana pasada, que contaré en el blog, he retirado los 200 e pico euros que tenia alli sin utilizar y me han llegado a la cuenta en un par de dias.

Aqui esta el blog, os animo a participar que yo solo no podré hacer mucho mas que contar mis experiencias personales:

Diario de un Inversor Comunitae


----------



## senor_coconutq (18 Sep 2012)

*Podria ayudarte Confianza Online?*

Hola mas una vez,

He colgado un nuevo post en el blog explicando mis inversiones y tal.

Pero he estado pensando en la situación de "verdades": has pensado en recurrir por ejemplo a Confianzaonline? Comunitae es una entidad adherida y esta por eso obligada a someterse al sistema de resolución extrajudicial de controversias. Unos links:

Confianza Online » Código ético

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...fianzaonline/Codigo_CONFIANZA_ONLINE_2012.pdf


Saludos
RF


----------



## senor_coconutq (19 Sep 2012)

*Embargo realizado a Comunitae: tenemos por delante un esquema de pirámide?*

Hola,

He colgado un post más en el blog a raiz de un comentario de un afectado comunitae:

Diario de un Inversor Comunitae: Embargo: tenemos por delante un esquema de pirámide?

Saludos!


----------



## senor_coconutq (2 Oct 2012)

Mas un ataque/denuncia.
He colgado un post con el correo y link a los anexos:

Diario de un Inversor Comunitae: Mas un correo anónimo: "Denuncia" o "Ataque"?

Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Oct 2012)

A mi me han decepcionado bastante. Les he hecho un par de preguntas usando el formulario de contacto que tienen en su web hace unas semanas y ni me han respondido.


----------



## senor_coconutq (2 Oct 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A mi me han decepcionado bastante. Les he hecho un par de preguntas usando el formulario de contacto que tienen en su web hace unas semanas y ni me han respondido.



Hola, soy el autor del blog Diario de un Inversor Comunitae y te animo a que te pases para leer mi experiencia y compartir la tuya.

Sobre los contactos con Comunitae:
A mi me han contestado a unas preguntas que hice tras el problema de los datos filtrados (tengo este post pendiente de colgar) y después de esto siempre que hay ataques les he escrito y me han contestado pero... no me he quedado tranquilo. Normalmente las respuestas son enviadas por Arturo Cervera (CEO Comunitae) y son cortas y secas. Entiendo que no pueda/quiera involucrarse mucho en esto de las "denuncias", a que el llama "ataques". Es una situación complicada para Comunitae pero para los usuarios prestamistas aún peor que no sabemos de nada!

A ver si compartiendo experiencias acabamos de entender que esta pasando aqui, porque nadie nos va a ayudar creo...

Saludos
Ritz Faber


----------



## oreka (3 Oct 2012)

Madre mía, pero como hay gente que mete dinero en estos chiringuitos?


----------



## senor_coconutq (3 Oct 2012)

oreka dijo:


> Madre mía, pero como hay gente que mete dinero en estos chiringuitos?



Madre mía, como hay gente que hace comentarios de estos sin saber de que habla?

oreka, tu conoces ejemplos de P2P como Zopa, Prosper o Lending Club?
O de muchos otros casos de suceso de este modelo de negócio en otros países?

Quizás valdría la pena que te informaras antes de hacer comentários.

Es debido a este tipo de iluminismo que nos metemos en agujeros como el de la austeridad que soluciona crisis...


----------



## oreka (3 Oct 2012)

senor_coconutq dijo:


> Madre mía, como hay gente que hace comentarios de estos sin saber de que habla?
> 
> oreka, tu conoces ejemplos de P2P como Zopa, Prosper o Lending Club?
> O de muchos otros casos de suceso de este modelo de negócio en otros países?
> ...



Me importa tres pepinos lo que pase en otros países. En nuestro país hay entidades reguladoras, Banco de España, CNMV. Y curiosamente Comunitae no esta supervisada por ninguna de ellas. Luego, para mi, es un chiringuito.

P.D: Me he informado antes de hablar!


----------



## senor_coconutq (3 Oct 2012)

Vale oreka, así ya se puede hablar.

Nota que no quiero defenderlos ni atacarlos.

De la web de Comunitae:

2.1.- ¿Está comunitae.com sometido a algún tipo de regulación?
_Sí, comunitae.com está sometida a la ley 2/2009 que regula la contratación con los consumidores de préstamos o créditos hipotecarios y de servicios de intermediación para la celebración de contratos de préstamo o crédito._

2.2.- ¿Está comunitae.com sometida a la regulación del Banco de España?
_No, sin embargo comunitae.com ha solicitado el registro como Entidad de Pago (EP) ante el Banco de España de conformidad con la Ley 16/2009, de 13 de noviembre, de servicios de pago y el Real Decreto 712/2010, de 28 de mayo, de régimen jurídico de los servicios de pago y de las entidades de pago._

No sé si esto coloca Comunitae a medio camino, como una especie de chiringuito en vías de certificación? 

Que piensas? Te ofrece alguna garantía?


----------



## oreka (3 Oct 2012)

senor_coconutq dijo:


> Vale oreka, así ya se puede hablar.
> 
> Nota que no quiero defenderlos ni atacarlos.
> 
> ...



Añado:

¿Qué pasa en caso de quiebra de comunitae.com?

Es poco probable pero te lo aclaramos.

La compañía tiene un balance sólido y unos accionistas de reconocido prestigio que apuestan por el proyecto. Asimismo, la compañía tiene depositados 40.000 euros en una cuenta -no disponibles- para mantener el sistema de emisión y cobro de recibos durante 4 años y poder cumplir sus obligaciones con sus clientes en el supuesto de cese de actividad.

A ti te ofrece alguna garantía?

A mi CERO.

Edito para añadir:
2.8.- He leído alguna noticia negativa sobre la compañía en internet que no me genera confianza

No podemos controlar internet 

Productos innovadores como comunitae.com generan desconfianza. Algo similar le sucedió a ING que ofrecía mejores condiciones que sus competidores.

En comunitae.com somos innovadores y planteamos una alternativa a la banca tradicional.


Además se comparan con ING, un banco supervisado por el Banco Central Holandes, sujeto a la normativa del Banco de España y miembro de la Asociacion Española de banca.


----------



## senor_coconutq (3 Oct 2012)

oreka dijo:


> Añado:
> 
> ¿Qué pasa en caso de quiebra de comunitae.com?
> 
> ...



Tengo que ser muy sincero, cuando empece a invertir en Comunitae no sabia de esto... si, fui tonto, quizás pensaba en mi subconsciente que no seria posible que estuvieran operando hace años sin supervisión de las entidades que normalmente lo hacen (BdE, CNVM)... pero estamos en Hispanistán...
Por eso estoy retirando lo que puedo y no meteré más... tampoco es tanto, pero jode que el gobierno deje que operen así, sin más. Por otro lado, es el mismo gobierno que ha inyectado 35 mil millones en un cadáver podrido...


----------



## Gold-Standard (3 Oct 2012)

me parece que la mora es bastante alta.... 
y que cobran demasiada comisión


----------



## senor_coconutq (3 Oct 2012)

Gold-Standard dijo:


> me parece que la mora es bastante alta....
> y que cobran demasiada comisión



La comisión es la misma que cobran Zopa, Prosper y similares.
La mora... depende de los prestamos en que te metas.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (25 Ene 2013)

Bueno, subo el tema ya que he encontrado esta opción y quiero ver qué opináis ahora que ha bajado tanto la rentabilidad de los depósitos...

¿Alguien sigue?


----------



## senor_coconutq (27 Ene 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Bueno, subo el tema ya que he encontrado esta opción y quiero ver qué opináis ahora que ha bajado tanto la rentabilidad de los depósitos...
> 
> ¿Alguien sigue?



Hola
Yo soy inversor en Comunitae. Mi confianza sube y baja como una montana rusa...
Creo que si lees el blog por orden cronologica entenderás el porque. He intentado ser imparcial y me han contactado tanto desde la dirección de Comunitae como presuntos representantes de pequenos inversores con quejas graves cursando en las autoridades competentes.
Hace poco he decidido invertir más en Comunitae y justo después de comunicarlo en un (ultimo) post de blog me llegan de nuevo comentarios/ correos que lo ponen todo en causa.
Que lo valoreis vosotros. Agradezco si compartis vuestras conclusiones, aqui esta el blog:

Diario de un Inversor Comunitae

Saludos!


----------



## racional (28 Ene 2013)

Los impagos en Comunitae han aumentado de forma dramatica, ya deje de prestar a finales del año pasado.


----------



## senor_coconutq (28 Ene 2013)

racional dijo:


> Los impagos en Comunitae han aumentado de forma dramatica, ya deje de prestar a finales del año pasado.



hola racional, intentando seguir siendo imparcial, tengo que decir que tu afirmación no se puede generalizar. 
Los impagos dependen de los prestamos en que has decidido participar (normalmente son proporcionales a al peso de prestamos tipo C)... Debo decir que quizás soy muy afortunado pero desde el inicio sigo con alrededor de 13% de retorno (cifra bruta Comunitae a la que hay que retirar comisiones y ajustar a los impagos) y un numero de impagos de 6 en 52 prestamos.
Si haces prestamos pequeños y un gran numero de ellos no hay porque temer. Es normal en todos los negocios de P2P.


----------



## racional (28 Ene 2013)

Pues tiene suerte porque yo tengo unos 16 impagos de mas de 3 recibios y con menos prestamos que tu, y mas de 20 impagos de 1 o mas recibos, ya he dejado de prestar.


----------



## Rexter (28 Ene 2013)

racional dijo:


> Pues tiene suerte porque yo tengo unos 16 impagos de mas de 3 recibios y con menos prestamos que tu, y mas de 20 impagos de 1 o mas recibos, ya he dejado de prestar.



Lo que veo mal de la página es que estás indefenso ante la morosidad, si el otro decide no pagar no puedes hacer prácticamente nada, estás pagando tan solo para decirte a quien puedes prestar, pero luego las comisiones que pagas no sirven para protegerte.
Si comunitae hiciese un fondo para pagar ellos mismos los impagos mientras que son ellos quienes lidian con los morosos lo vería mejor y mucha más gente se animaría aún a costa de aumentar algo las comisiones. Pero prefiero pagar más por un buen servicio que menos por uno mediocre, más aún cuando hablamos de parte de nuestros ahorros.


----------



## senor_coconutq (1 Feb 2013)

Foreros, he comprobado que el usuario "verdades" se ha hecho pasar por un respetable gestor financiero cuyo nombre ha encontrado en LinkedIn. He contactado con esta persona a través de LinkedIn y efectivamente no tiene ninguna conexión con la dirección de correo electronico indicada por "verdades" ni es o ha sido inversor en Comunitae.
Presumo que "verdades" es el conocido ex-colaborador de Comunitae ************* [nombre suprimido tras amenaza de procedimiento legal], que actúa por su cuenta (no representa ningún colectivo de inversores afectados, esto no existe) con el propósito de difamar Comunitae, propagando falsedades.
He cerrado el blog que mantenía para evitar mas propagación de mentiras.
Un saludo y cuidado con los mentirosos que por aqui andan...


----------



## senor_coconutq (2 Feb 2013)

verdades dijo:


> Vete a echar una mano con la investigación del caso Arena y el tema de los sobres del PP y deja de decir sandeces sin fundamento. Te puedes meter en un lio.



has picado jeje. pero es la última vez que te alimento, caro troll. los docs oficiales (estos son incuestionables, no como los de Barcenas) que he visto dicen inequívocamente que quién esta metido en un gran lío eres tú, tarde o temprano caes. disfruta del foro que a partir de ahora es todo tuyo.
moderadores, un ban no estaria fuera de lugar, pero es perder tiempo.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (7 Nov 2013)

racional dijo:


> Pues tiene suerte porque yo tengo unos 16 impagos de mas de 3 recibios y con menos prestamos que tu, y mas de 20 impagos de 1 o mas recibos, ya he dejado de prestar.



Vaya, la verdad que leyendo todo este hilo me echa para atrás prestar en comunitae a pesar de que me parecía tener buena pinta y con bastante gente prestando una media de 50 euritos cada uno.


----------



## Buryni (7 Nov 2013)

Yo solo puedo decirte que tengo 4 prestamos y sin problemas en ninguna, rentabilidad final 12.44%.

Lo hice por probar porque aqui como en tantos otros foros se escribe cuando dan problemas pero pocas veces se escribe para decir que algo va bien.

De todas formas, 4 prestamos son pocos, yo solo lo hice por probar.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (7 Nov 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> Yo solo puedo decirte que tengo 4 prestamos y sin problemas en ninguna, rentabilidad final 12.44%.
> 
> Lo hice por probar porque aqui como en tantos otros foros se escribe cuando dan problemas pero pocas veces se escribe para decir que algo va bien.
> 
> De todas formas, 4 prestamos son pocos, yo solo lo hice por probar.



Bueno saberlo, en eso estoy yo, en probar a ver.


----------



## racional (7 Nov 2013)

Tengo un monton de prestamos impagados ahi. La tasa de morosidad es altisima.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (7 Nov 2013)

racional dijo:


> Tengo un monton de prestamos impagados ahi. La tasa de morosidad es altisima.



Sería interesante saber en que te datos te basas. ¿Experiencia propia?, ¿Informes?

El caso es que cuando entro, hay bastantes usuario prestando, uno cuantos de ellos pone que llevan prestando desde el 2009, 2010, 2011...


----------



## racional (7 Nov 2013)

esplendorgeometrico dijo:


> Sería interesante saber en que te datos te basas. ¿Experiencia propia?, ¿Informes?
> 
> El caso es que cuando entro, hay bastantes usuario prestando, uno cuantos de ellos pone que llevan prestando desde el 2009, 2010, 2011...



yo llevo desde 2011, solo espero salir sin perder nada, ya me da igual la rentabilidad, pero me temo que perdere algo, el problema es que la gente que pide prestamos aqui no les impone respeto algo como comunitae, y es facil que dejen de pagar


----------



## ALFREDOCP (7 Nov 2013)

Mi experiencia: 10 préstamos desde enero de 2013, cero impagados, cero incidencias.
Igual soy un afortunado... Eso sí, siempre precaución, con casi un 12% de rentabilidad tienes que saber que el riesgo normalmente es proporcional a lo que puedas ganar.


----------



## musu19 (7 Nov 2013)

racional dijo:


> Tengo un monton de prestamos impagados ahi. La tasa de morosidad es altisima.



A mi la idea me atrae muchisimo, pero tambien pienso como tu, Comunitae no se impone a la hora de las reclamaciones o pedir papeles!

Aun asi... yo probare [cuando me de decidido]


----------



## Rafacoins (8 Nov 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> A mi la idea me atrae muchisimo, pero tambien pienso como tu, *Comunitae no se impone a la hora de las reclamaciones o pedir papeles*!
> 
> Aun asi... yo probare [cuando me de decidido]



He leido este tipo de afirmaciones en otros foros. 

Dan mas ganas de pedir pasta en Comunitae que de prestarla


----------



## musu19 (8 Nov 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> He leido este tipo de afirmaciones en otros foros.
> 
> Dan mas ganas de pedir pasta en Comunitae que de prestarla



Yo pense en hacerlo
y en hacerlo para saber como funciona a la vez!


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (9 Nov 2013)

Hace poco ha habido una PYME que ha pedido prestado 49.397 euros a devolver en 44 días y entre varias personas, comunitae mismamente a prestado a la pyme 24.850€ :

préstamo - comunitae


----------



## Deimos (9 Nov 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> He leido este tipo de afirmaciones en otros foros.
> 
> Dan mas ganas de pedir pasta en Comunitae que de prestarla



Pues si. Para qué vas a preocuparte de prestar dinero por cuatro duros cuando puedes pedir 10,000€ y salir corriendo.


----------



## racional (11 Nov 2013)

esplendorgeometrico dijo:


> Hace poco ha habido una PYME que ha pedido prestado 49.397 euros a devolver en 44 días y entre varias personas, comunitae mismamente a prestado a la pyme 24.850€ :
> 
> préstamo - comunitae



Y esa pyme se dedica a servicios financieros, a saber para que querran el dinero, no me extrañaria que lo usaran para invertir en la bolsa. Luego otras cosas no me cuadra, como que una emprea pida 5000€ y luego diga que ingresa 16 millones de €.


----------



## YasujiroOzu (28 Dic 2013)

Up, up.

Es interesante ver como va evolucionando esta plataforma.

Señores sigan contando sus experiencias.


----------



## Black Horse (28 Dic 2013)

No es que ganen 16 millones de euros. Yo lo que he visto es que las empresas que piden dinero ponen como garantía de cobro, cheques o pagarés de empresas en teoría muy solventes, de las que dan los datos aparte de los propios


----------



## racional (29 Dic 2013)

Yo tengo dos cuentas en comunitae, de las que estoy retirando dinero, en una esta en positivo y en el reporte mensual me ponen los datos detallados, incluida el interes que estoy ganando, en la otra cuenta, que estoy perdiendo dinero debido a los impagos han omitido el dato del interes en el informe, ya ves que si pierdes dinero no te avisan, se hacen los tontos.


----------



## krlm00 (29 Dic 2013)

racional dijo:


> Yo tengo dos cuentas en comunitae, de las que estoy retirando dinero, en una esta en positivo y en el reporte mensual me ponen los datos detallados, incluida el interes que estoy ganando, en la otra cuenta, que estoy perdiendo dinero debido a los impagos han omitido el dato del interes en el informe, ya ves que si pierdes dinero no te avisan, se hacen los tontos.



Tienes algún préstamo fallido que al final se ha cobrado?


----------



## zeuxxx (9 Ene 2014)

Más experiencias?


----------



## rafasx (10 Ene 2014)

Me llama la atención la subida de tipos de interés que han hecho últimamente en los préstamos, llegan al 20%.


----------



## dalamar66 (24 Ene 2014)

Yo acabo de entrar hace un mes con 6500 veremos que tal va... ya he hecho una docena de prestamos, ire contando!


----------



## Bucanero (25 Ene 2014)

Yo estoy dentro con una cantidad muy modesta a modo de prueba pero mi opinión es regular tirando a mala. Sobre todo mi queja es la mala información sobre los impagos. Como experimento esta bien pero no creo que invierta en serio por el momento. No hasta pasar más tiempo y ver como se resuelven los impagos.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (25 Ene 2014)

Bucanero dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro con una cantidad muy modesta a modo de prueba pero mi opinión es regular tirando a mala. Sobre todo mi queja es la mala información sobre los impagos. Como experimento esta bien pero no creo que invierta en serio por el momento. No hasta pasar más tiempo y ver como se resuelven los impagos.



Mi experiencia es muy parecida a la tuya.

Tengo un impago desde dia 1º de un funcionario grupo A con piso en propiedad. ¿Como es esto posible?

Les mande un email pidiendo explicaciones, porque un tio que pide dinero y desde el dia 1 no paga no es alguien que quiera pagar. No tuve contestacion.

El resto de prestamos bien.


----------



## racional (25 Ene 2014)

krlm00 dijo:


> Tienes algún préstamo fallido que al final se ha cobrado?



No lo se, hay tantos impagos que ni me fijo en cada uno por separado, de todos los prestamos finalizados de 60 unos 40 se pagaron y unos 20 fueron fallidos para que te hagas una idea.


----------



## euriborfree (25 Ene 2014)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Mi experiencia es muy parecida a la tuya.
> 
> Tengo un impago desde dia 1º de un funcionario grupo A con piso en propiedad. ¿Como es esto posible?
> 
> ...



estafa, alguien que se hace pasar por un tercero, pide la pasta y corre, con un dni robado se pueden hacer muchas pillerias


----------



## musu19 (26 Ene 2014)

ahora tambien tienen decuento de pagares ¿sera bueno?


----------



## musu19 (4 Feb 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> ahora tambien tienen decuento de pagares ¿sera bueno?



nadie opina sobre esto...


tambien lo pregunte es el hilo de los prestamos P2P ¿como lo declaras a hacienda? cuando lo sacas de comunitae??? mientras lo tienen ellos ¿?


----------



## ALFREDOCP (4 Feb 2014)

Debo de tener suerte de 11 préstamos sólo una cuota impagada que fue regularizada a los pocos días. Rentabilidad por ahora de un 13%, 0 préstamos fallidos. Experiencia en 3 préstamos a pymes (2 ya totalmente amortizados) por ahora sin incidentes y recuperando el principal con intereses sin problemas.
Supongo que los declaras como un interés bruto obtenido en cualquier otro producto cuando hagas la declaración. 
Que siga la racha.


----------



## musu19 (4 Feb 2014)

los de pymes son a un solo pago??? 

Esos son los mas interesantes, poco plazo y en un solo pago!!!


----------



## C.J. (5 Feb 2014)

Los de Pymes son a un solo pago a vencimiento de pagarés. Yo sólo participo en esos (siempre que no sean de constructoras) y el algunos tipo A. B y C ni tocarlos.

25 prestamos 0 impagos.


----------



## Matewarwar (30 Mar 2014)

*Comunitae: situación.*

Hola. 
Estoy prestando en comunitae y esta es mi experiencia. Prestamos: 202, Amortizados: 37, pendientes: 157 A/B/C/PYME, Fallidos: 1, con 1-2-3 cuotas impagas: 6 (de los € 300 han devuelto unos € 120, mas lo que sigan pagando). 

Saldo disponible 591,71 €
Has enviado 37.011,50 €
Has retirado 10.000,00 €
Te hemos abonado 8.969,58 €
Has prestado 34.262,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 115,87 €
Abono próximos días 2.726,11 €

Rentabilidad 12,51/12,93 %
Por ahora estoy en periodo de prueba: pero desde octubre del 2009 estos son mis números. Las PYMEs es lo mas rentable, rapidez y cobras el 100 % (de 118 prestamos, 21 amortizados). Dentro de 1-2 años re-valorare la plataforma. Pero veo que poco a poco la van puliendo y las rentabilidades han mejorado significativamente desde que aumentaron el interés,y desde que empezaron las PYMEs te permiten diversificar rápidamente con retornos que van de 15-120 días). 

Saludos


----------



## racional (31 Mar 2014)

Materwar yo deje de prestar hace mas de 1 año debido a la gran cantidad de impagos que tiene, ahora veo que la rentabilidad es mucho mayor que antes y no entiendo porque, lo que me da mas desconfianza aun, ¿ha mejorado algo en este año? puede ser, pero yo ya no me atrevo a prestar mas. No me cuadra que tengas solo esos impagos ya que yo me di de alta en 2011 y fueron en esa año y 2012 cuando mas prestamos hize y cuantos mas impagos hubo. Todo empezo a emperorar cuando pusieron 50€ como cantidad minima a prestar, antes era 25€.


----------



## euriborfree (31 Mar 2014)

quiza hayan aprendido a detectar mejor los intentos de fraude, los primeros fraudes aportan la experiencia necesaria para detectar los siguientes


----------



## musu19 (31 Mar 2014)

yo tengo 0 impagos... sobre todo lo tengo en PyMe... pero también llevo registrado desde finales del año pasado!


----------



## musu19 (1 Abr 2014)

Arboribus?¿?

Puedes contarnos algo mas de lo que pone en la web?¿?


----------



## Bubble Boy (1 Abr 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> Arboribus?¿?
> 
> Puedes contarnos algo mas de lo que pone en la web?¿?



Solo tiene dos proyectos completados y no le entra nada nuevo.

Imagino que lo de la ley de Crowdfunding les ha parado.


----------



## racional (1 Abr 2014)

Es que lo de las Pymes tampoco me cuadra, como es que una empresa que factura 4.383.345€ pide un prestamo de 27,700€.


----------



## Matewarwar (2 Abr 2014)

Hola Musu19:
Empece con Comunitae hace años, Arboribus esta activa y en este momento hay 3 ofertas vigentes en la plataforma. Dado que inició actividad el año pasado, va poco a poco. Abrí cuenta hace un mes y tengo ofertas en las 3 subastas actuales, pero salvo eso poco mas puedo decir que no diga en su pagina web, carezco de la experiencia en esta plataforma. 
He abierto cuenta en Zank y en Lendico, pero aún estoy por enviar un mínimo de capital. Lendico es una plataforma de Berlin, que ya funciona en Alemania, Austria y Polonia, hace poco inicio aquí en España. 
Es cierto que ahora están en vías de regulación. Las plataformas que he encontrado son estas: Comunitae, Loanbook, Arborius, Puentis, Zank y
Lendico.
Saludos.


----------



## dalamar66 (4 Abr 2014)

Yo llevo desde Enero con Comunitae,

He pagado 54,18 € Comisiones 
He cobrado 92,54 € Intereses 
Tengo 150 Euros en prestamos morosos de 1 mes, el primer mes ya no han pagado.

Estos dos morosos casualmente son gente sin estudios y que se dedican a la hosteleria.

Eso es todo hasta el momento, ire actualizando, lo que si veo es una cantidad tremenda de erratas, gente que pone 18 anios y 30 anios en el puesto actual, y barbaridades similares, pero muchas erratas...

Poco a poco voy creando mis propios criterios y filtrando a quien presto y a quien no, el principio he prestado a todos, ahora me centro mas en Pymes y en algunos particulares, que pasen mi filtro, veremos como evoluciona la cosa.


----------



## musu19 (4 Abr 2014)

dalamar66 dijo:


> Poco a poco voy creando mis propios criterios y filtrando a quien presto y a quien no, el principio he prestado a todos, ahora me centro mas en Pymes y en algunos particulares, que pasen mi filtro, veremos como evoluciona la cosa.



Creo que el secreto es ese.. despues poner tu filtro... yo por ejemplo no suelo poner en REFINANCIACION... 

por ahora ZERO impagos.. por suerte.


----------



## D_M (7 Abr 2014)

A todo esto, a ver si alguien puede aclarar esto:

¿Alguien a pasado dinero de su cuenta comunitae a su cuenta bancaria?
¿Cuanto han tardado en hacerla?
¿te han cobrado alguna comisión por la transferencia a tu cuenta?

Pregunto porque todavía no he pasado lo poco que he ganado a mi cuenta y todavía no sé de nadie que haya confirmado que sin problema, ya tiene el dinero ganado en su cuenta bancaria y no sólo en su cuenta comunitae.

Me preocupa un posible comunitae-corralito. ienso:


----------



## musu19 (7 Abr 2014)

Yo aun no, lo he re-invertido!
En teoría no cobra comisión y tardara lo mismo que una transferencia bancaria normal!!


----------



## Thor89 (7 Abr 2014)

D_M dijo:


> A todo esto, a ver si alguien puede aclarar esto:
> 
> ¿Alguien a pasado dinero de su cuenta comunitae a su cuenta bancaria?
> ¿Cuanto han tardado en hacerla?
> ...




Yo dejo la cuenta a 0 todos los meses y suelo tardar 2 días en recibir el dinero. En cuanto al tema de las comisiones por ahora no me han cobrado nada.


----------



## andresgarci (23 Abr 2014)

*regulación préstamos p2p*



Matewarwar dijo:


> Hola Musu19:
> Empece con Comunitae hace años, Arboribus esta activa y en este momento hay 3 ofertas vigentes en la plataforma. Dado que inició actividad el año pasado, va poco a poco. Abrí cuenta hace un mes y tengo ofertas en las 3 subastas actuales, pero salvo eso poco mas puedo decir que no diga en su pagina web, carezco de la experiencia en esta plataforma.
> He abierto cuenta en Zank y en Lendico, pero aún estoy por enviar un mínimo de capital. Lendico es una plataforma de Berlin, que ya funciona en Alemania, Austria y Polonia, hace poco inicio aquí en España.
> Es cierto que ahora están en vías de regulación. Las plataformas que he encontrado son estas: Comunitae, Loanbook, Arborius, Puentis, Zank y
> ...



Hola Matewar, leí hace un par de semanas una "entrevista" creo al director general de Lendico en el que hablaba de la regulación.. ¿tú llegas a tener mucha diversificación entre plataformas? si la regulación queda en 50k o 60k€ no está mal tampoco por plataforma .. (firmo ya el llegar al límite en una jj)

De momento me he dado de alta en Lendico que regalan 50€... creo que las plataformas pueden tener mucho riesgo, aunque los 50€ para que pruebes "por la cara" también me parece una garantía de que lo estarán haciendo bien, que hayan lanzado en 3-4 países tb.. aunque hay que ver que tal va España.. también el hecho que Comunitae lleva ya bastantes años en el mercado, da buena espina..

Gracias.


----------



## C.J. (25 Abr 2014)

Yo sigo un criterio similar a Materwarwar: sólo presto a pymes y a algún que otro A que sea funcionario o similar. 89 prestamos y 0 impagos.


----------



## Matewarwar (2 May 2014)

Hola. Actualización al 1-5-2014:
Prestamos: 277, Amortizados: 61, pendientes: 216 A/B/C/PYME, Fallidos: 1, con 1-2-3 cuotas impagas: 9 (de los € 450 han devuelto unos € 156,55, mas lo que sigan pagando). 

Saldo disponible 1.802,56 €
Has enviado 41.011,50 €
Has retirado 10.000,00 €
Te hemos abonado 15.906,29 € 
Has prestado 45.562,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 210,43 €
Abono próximos días 3.919,63 €

Rentabilidad 12,88/13,24 %
Sobre unos 30.000 prestados, me da unos intereses 190 €/mes, menos comisiones de 43 €/mes y menos el 21 % me quedan unos 120 € aprox/mes. Al año harán unos 1400 € que es un 5% aproximado sobre el capital. A esto hay que restar lo que no te pagan y sumar lo que se recupere judicialmente/regularice en los próximos meses. Ya iré contando a lo largo de 12 meses. 

Saludos


----------



## Matewarwar (2 Jun 2014)

Hola. Actualización al 6-6-2014:
Prestamos: 353, Amortizados: 115, pendientes: 231 A/B/C/PYME, Fallidos: 1, con 1-2-3 cuotas impagas: 10 (de los € 500 han devuelto unos € 214,02, mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 6.476,42 €
Has enviado 42.011,50 €
Has retirado 10.000,00 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 29.999,82 € + intereses: 1.148,28 €
Has prestado 56.130,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 250,18 €
Abono próximos días 2.177,89 €

Rentabilidad 13,01/13,64 %
Os iré contando a lo largo de 12 meses. Saludos.


----------



## sopadeajo (8 Jun 2014)

Lo mejor es probar con todas y ver que tal, en este caso, Lendico y Comunitae son las más conocidas, podéis probar:
Comunitae y Lendico


----------



## Gines_1968 (9 Jun 2014)

Buenos días a todos.

Pues os comento mi lamentable y penosa experiencia con COMUNITAE...

9 subastas canceladas por problemas de verificación de documentación.
0 subastas con éxito.

Además, la mayor parte de las subastas son de calificación C.

Y lo más extraño de todo: existen 3 subastas de calificación A que llevan meses sin completarse... ¡Y es imposible pujar por ellas!

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## gorkavilla (9 Jun 2014)

*Mi experiencia en Comunitae*

Personalmente mi experiencia en comunitae no es muy buena, comencé a invertir hace aproximadamente año y medio, y aunque no he tenido pérdidas (afortunadamente) tampoco parece que valla a ganar nada... (una alta tasa de morosidad) este mes precisamente (al calcular la rentabilidad) he decidido comenzar a desinvertir, según se vallan pagando los préstamos: voy retirando los fondos disponibles (eso sí, no he tenido problemas en retirar los fondos, en 24-36 h estaban en mi banco). 
Y es una pena porque realmente me gustan este tipo de iniciativas... así que actualmente voy transfiriendo dichos fondos a Arboribus (https://www.arboribus.com/), que está especializada en financiación a PYMES, considero que tienen más posibilidades de tener menos morosidad (actualmente el 0% aunque algún día supongo que comenzarán a tener préstamos fallidos). Ya os iré contando...


----------



## musu19 (9 Jun 2014)

Gines_1968 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Pues os comento mi lamentable y penosa experiencia con COMUNITAE...
> 
> ...



Eso es mejor para ti.... si ellos ven problemas, eso que te ahorras tu!

en 6meses, no he tenido ni un solo problema!!


----------



## dalamar66 (13 Jun 2014)

Yo tengo 11 prestamos morosos, de los que se habra pagado aproximadamente el 10%, yo llamo morosos a todos, desde el primer mes, no como comunitae que infla cifras poniendo 3 meses, un prestamo que tenga un impago tiene una alta probabilidad de seguir siendo impagado asi que no se puede valorar al interes inicial, y por que calcula comunitae los prestamos que acabas de iniciar al interes que se han ofrecido? Deberia de ser 0% hasta que cobres algo.

Lo que me dieron por la promoción inicial equivale mas o menos a lo que me llevan cobrado en comisiones.

Los intereses que llevo recibidos llegan justitos para cubrir los impagos asi que de momento regular, veremos si los que estan pagando siguen haciendolo y en el largo plazo mejora la rentabilidad.


----------



## dalamar66 (2 Jul 2014)

Actualizamos:

- 700 euros en prestamos con algun tipo de impago, de esos 700 euros se ha amortizado algo, digamos que un 10%, tenemos 630 euros sospechosos.
- Intereses 875 euros.
- Promociones 193 euros.
- Comisiones 200 euros.

Beneficio: 238 euros

Por lo que la rentabilidad neta es del 0.7% para este periodo que podriamos decir es de 4 meses, ya que empece con poco capital en Enero y fui sumando.

Por otro lado si los morosos siguen reduciendose o pagando alguna cuota subira esta rentabilidad, y si el resto de prestamos siguen como ahora podriamos llegar al 7-10% TAE a fin de año.

Tambien hay que decir que inicialmente prestaba a cualquiera y ahora no hago lo mismo, y eso tiene un impacto en la morosidad.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (2 Jul 2014)

Conocí a de casualidad a uno de los programadores del sistema.  
Resulta que el cabecilla e un gusano sin escrúpulos y que intentaba engañar a los empleados. Tuvieron que ir a juicio. 
Mi consejo es que corrais de este sistema en concreto. Hay otros muchos similares. Con euro por ejemplo bondora. En uk hay muchos y buenos, pero está el problema de la libra.
Saludos.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (2 Jul 2014)

Joer, pues yo de momento he prestado 6 o 7 veces y de momento no he tenido perdidas, aunque debo decir que todavía no he probado a transferir el dinero que tengo de comunitae a mi cuenta bancaria, asi que hasta que no lo haga no puedo decir que esté 100% confiando en ellos.

Leyendo el hilo no sabe uno si es que tiene suerte, si hay infiltrados de la competencia que quieren dejar mal a comunitae o que coño pasa.


----------



## Matewarwar (2 Jul 2014)

Hola. Actualización al 2-7-2014:
Prestamos: 415, Amortizados: 152, pendientes: 263 A/B/C/PYME (71 A/B/C y 172 PYMEs), Fallidos: 1, con 1-2-3 cuotas impagas: 7 (de los € 350 han devuelto unos € 145,2 mas lo que sigan pagando). 

Saldo disponible 2.025,25 €
Has enviado 42.011,50 €
Has retirado 12.000,00 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 35.519,44 € + intereses: 1.372,34 € 
Has prestado 64.084,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 294,03 €
Abono próximos días 2.593,20 €

Rentabilidad 13,42% / 13,97%
Os iré contando a lo largo de 12 meses. Saludos.


----------



## polanski (2 Ago 2014)

Matewarwar, no nos interesa si ganas con tanto detalle. Hay gente que tiene problemas. Pero es un hecho que hay muchos comentarios tuyos haciendo recomendaciones de inversión y que parecen propaganda de esta empresa. Eres un fake? Eres un empleado de la empresa? Te pagan por esto?


----------



## Matewarwar (5 Ago 2014)

Hola. Actualización al 6-8-2014:
Prestamos: 516, Amortizados: 220, pendientes: 296 A/B/C/PYME (67 A/B/C y 229 PYMEs), Fallidos: 1, con 1-2-3 cuotas impagas: 7 (de los € 350 han devuelto unos € 149,76 mas lo que sigan pagando). 

Saldo disponible 1.857,77 €
Has enviado 44.011,50 €
Has retirado 12.000,00 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 43.455,82 € + intereses: 1.609,73 € 
Has prestado 74.884,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 338,18 €
Abono próximos días 4.336,45 €

Rentabilidad 13,46% / 13,95%
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes 8 meses. Saludos.


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Ago 2014)

10 caracteres


----------



## Matewarwar (3 Sep 2014)

Hola. Actualización al 3-9-2014:
Prestamos: 569, Amortizados: 255, pendientes: 314 A/B/C/PYME (66 A/B/C y 248 PYMEs), Fallidos: 1, con 1-2-3 cuotas impagas: 8 (de los € 400 han devuelto unos € 179,99 mas lo que sigan pagando). 

Saldo disponible 2.193,82 €
Has enviado 46.011,50 €
Has retirado 15.000,00 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 49.884,19 € + intereses: 1.865,66 € 
Has prestado 80.184,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 383,53 €
Abono próximos días 2.125,37 €

Rentabilidad 13,49% / 13,96%
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes 7 meses. Saludos.


----------



## musu19 (4 Sep 2014)

otro gran mes, pero tengo mi primer "retraso" en un pago pyme....


----------



## dalamar66 (5 Sep 2014)

Yo tengo 15 retrasos que suman 1050 euros, de esa cantidad han pagado unos 100 euros.

En comisiones me han cobrado casi 300 euros.

En promociones me han dado 193 y en intereses he cobrado 1537.

Tengo una rentabilidad de menos del 2% en 8 meses, pero soy bastante optimista, la mayoria de los retrasos son en los prestamos que hice inicialmente, los nuevos estan saliendo bastante mejor, asi que espero que suba la rentabilidad con el tiempo.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (5 Sep 2014)

Y esos 193 € de promociones ¿Por qué? ¿Qué promociones? Yo jamás he tenido nada de eso...


----------



## racional (9 Sep 2014)

El problema de comunitae son los impagos que hay demasiados.


----------



## dalamar66 (17 Sep 2014)

En Agosto se me han disparado los impagos... humm la gente en vacaciones da prioridad a otras cosas!

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 17:55 ----------




Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Y esos 193 € de promociones ¿Por qué? ¿Qué promociones? Yo jamás he tenido nada de eso...



Cuando yo me registre te daban un 6% (creo) de lo que ingresases el primer mes.


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Oct 2014)

Hola. Actualización al 1-10-2014:
Prestamos: 653, Amortizados: 321, pendientes: 332 A/B/C/PYME (65 A/B/C y 267 PYMEs), Fallidos: 1, con 1-2-3 cuotas impagas: 7 (de los € 350 han devuelto unos € 166,93 mas lo que sigan pagando). 

Saldo disponible 1.950,69 €
Has enviado 49.011,50 €
Has retirado 17.000,00 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 56.820,31 € + intereses: 2.129,52 € 
Has prestado 88.584,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 426,64 €
Abono próximos días 6.295,44 €

Rentabilidad 13,49% / 13,96%
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes 6 meses. Saludos.


----------



## musu19 (1 Oct 2014)

yo sigo cobrando mes a mes y el unico impago Pyme que tenia, ha pagado!!


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (2 Oct 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> yo sigo cobrando mes a mes y el unico impago Pyme que tenia, ha pagado!!



Yo también he cobrado el impago que tenía de PYME, pero un mes tarde y sin los intereses de demora.

Les he escrito para conocer el motivo y me han dicho que llegaron a un acuerdo con la PYME de que pagara a cambio de no añadir intereses de demora.

Son bastante opacos, y lo poco que sí pone escrito, como lo de que existen intereses de demora... se lo saltan alegremente y aquí no ha pasado nada. Que ya lo financiamos los demás...

Sigo con ellos, con poco dinero, y sin gustarme absolutamente nada sus políticas y funcionamiento.

Igual que me gustaría saber, si llegaron a ese acuerdo, por qué en el historial no se nos informaba de que íbamos a cobrar con esas condiciones... o al menso que habían llegado a un acuerdo... no sé, algo. El historial siempre lo actualizan pasado mucho tiempo, por lo que no sirve para nada.


----------



## musu19 (2 Oct 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Yo también he cobrado el impago que tenía de PYME, pero un mes tarde y sin los intereses de demora.
> 
> Les he escrito para conocer el motivo y me han dicho que llegaron a un acuerdo con la PYME de que pagara a cambio de no añadir intereses de demora.
> 
> Son bastante opacos...



a mi me pasa lo mismo... tengo una cantidad minima, por eso lo mantengo


----------



## musu19 (5 Oct 2014)

visteis este pyme???



> Datos empresa solicitanteSolicita un préstamo de 9.678€ a 120 días al 10% anual.Su actividad es producción agrícola.Fue fundada en el año 2013, tiene 2 empleados y una facturación anual de 43.730,27€.No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.
> 
> Garantía que ofreceCesión de los derechos de cobro de una subvención concedida por Prodecam y financiada por: 80% Feader (Unión Europea) y 20% Junta de Andalucía.No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Oct 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> visteis este pyme???



Sí... no le veo nada de raro. El único problema que le veo es que esas subvenciones se están cobrando muy tarde y él dueño no puede saber si para cuando venza el préstamo tendrá el dinero de la subvención (de hecho, casi seguro que no).

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 09:30 ----------

Bueno... "gran" mes este. De 37 préstamos activos a particulares, 15 con impagos...


----------



## musu19 (10 Oct 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Sí... no le veo nada de raro. El único problema que le veo es que esas subvenciones se están cobrando muy tarde y él dueño no puede saber si para cuando venza el préstamo tendrá el dinero de la subvención (de hecho, casi seguro que no).
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 09:30 ----------
> 
> Bueno... "gran" mes este. De 37 préstamos activos a particulares, 15 con impagos...



no por raro... si no por como tienen que estar las empresas para financiar subenciones futuras!!!


Yo sigo a cero impagos... el unico q tenia, se pago


----------



## safri (15 Oct 2014)

una duda q tengo de comunitae, si un prestamo no me pagan se llega acuerdo por parte de comunitae pero que pasa si por lo q sea comunitae cierra? la pasta q pasa?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (16 Oct 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Yo también he cobrado el impago que tenía de PYME, pero un mes tarde y sin los intereses de demora.
> 
> Les he escrito para conocer el motivo y me han dicho que llegaron a un acuerdo con la PYME de que pagara a cambio de no añadir intereses de demora.
> 
> ...



Doy fe de ello. Son opaquisimos! Yo estoy haber si recupero mis perdidas y me largo. Tengo 1 fallido y cuatro con alguna cuota impagada. El fallido fue desde el dia 1 que no pago. 

Les envie un email preguntando como alguien que no paga ni la primera cuota puede pasar el supuesto exigente control de morosidad/idoneidad. La respuesta fue el silencio.

En PYMES mi experiencia es muy buena.

Por cierto, incumplimiento del contrato por parte de ellos. Ya podrias denunciarles.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2014)

Ya sé que aquí se habla de Comunitae, pero ¿ que opináis de Lendico ?...¿ alguien ha tenido experiencias ?...


----------



## safri (31 Oct 2014)

El interés de las PYMES ha bajado del 15 al 8?...


----------



## MVAseguradores.com (31 Oct 2014)

Hola. Esta página no es un banco, pero si es una alternativa a estos, ofrece opciones para invertir dinero y pedir préstamos a otros usuarios que estén dispuestos a financiar. Es una diversificación que permite a las pymes solicitar créditos sin toda la documentación que solicitan los bancos establecidos.


----------



## Matewarwar (2 Nov 2014)

Hola. Actualización al 2-11-2014: 
Prestamos: 773, Amortizados: 398, pendientes: 375 A/B/C/PYME (65 A/B/C y 310 PYMEs). 
Fallidos/Judicial: 2 (de los € 100 han pagado € 14,97 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere). 
Impagos 1/2/3 cuotas: 8 (de los € 400 han devuelto unos € 205,19 mas lo que sigan pagando). 

Saldo disponible 1.784,36€ 
Has enviado 52.011,50 € 
Has retirado 19.000,00 € 
Te hemos abonado capital: 67.261,56 € + intereses: 2.567,09 € 
Has prestado 100.584,00 € 
Comisiones cobradas 471,79€ 
Abono próximos días 5.536,20€ 

Rentabilidad 13,35% / 13,65%
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes 5 meses. Saludos.


----------



## RC765 (3 Nov 2014)

ok por lo visto no es una opción. Pensé que sería mucho mejor que el 4% que se puede conseguir en un banco


----------



## Avanza (3 Nov 2014)

si que he escuchado hablar acerca de esta empresa pero estoy casi seguro de que no protegen el dinero del inversor, es decir, ellos actúan como bancos realizando el análisis de viabilidad del que hace la solicitud de préstamo...(eso creo) pero al final quien presta el dinero, asume un riesgo y obtiene una posible rentabilidad es el inversor no la plataforma.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (4 Nov 2014)

Avanza dijo:


> si que he escuchado hablar acerca de esta empresa pero estoy casi seguro de que no protegen el dinero del inversor, es decir, ellos actúan como bancos realizando el análisis de viabilidad del que hace la solicitud de préstamo...(eso creo) pero al final quien presta el dinero, asume un riesgo y obtiene una posible rentabilidad es el inversor no la plataforma.



Evidentemente. Rentabilidad y riesgo siempre van de la mano. Lo que hay que ver es si en este caso el riesgo que se asume va en consonancia con la rentabilidad real o no.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (5 Nov 2014)

Me acaban de llamar por teléfono de Comunitae, ¿A vosotros también? Era para una encuesta sobre satisfacción, qué echas en falta, qué te gusta, qué no, cuál es tu perfil inversor, y ver cuáles son tus ingresos para saber si eres inversor profesional o no de cara a la nueva ley de crowdlending.


----------



## averapaz (7 Nov 2014)

CCP_007374 prestamo a PYMES, fecha de devengo 31 octubre y a estas alturas sin pagar.... les he enviado un correo para que me informen de lo que ocurre con dicho préstamo.


----------



## Matewarwar (9 Nov 2014)

09-11-2014 
Hola. Tras 6 meses esta es la valoración parcial: 
Con 30 k en 6 meses he sacado unos 1.860 € brutos. Me sale un 12,4 % anual. Si le retiro las posibles perdidas de los 2 fallidos (85,03 €) mas los 7 impagos (€ 350-€ 191,45= € 158,55) me quedan unos € 1.616,42 brutos en 6 meses con estos 30 k. Esto me da un 10,77 % anual aproximadamente, retirando la comisión (2%) y los impuestos me quedaría un interés del 6,5 %. 
Puede haber variaciones en los próximos 6 meses, pero sospecho que serán no significativas. Con un volumen de prestamos > 700 creo que la muestra es representativa. Los principales factores a tener en cuenta serán: 1-Podrá mejorar el interés si se recupera/pagan aquellos prestamos con retrasos, así como empeorar si se producen mas impagos. 2-Otro motivo que tendera a la baja del interés es una nueva estratificación de las PYMEs con diferentes tipos de interés según su riesgo que haran que el promedio general a las PYMEs baje. 
En 6 meses hare la evaluación anual con 30 k. 
Saludos.


----------



## lobox (9 Nov 2014)

averapaz dijo:


> CCP_007374 prestamo a PYMES, fecha de devengo 31 octubre y a estas alturas sin pagar.... les he enviado un correo para que me informen de lo que ocurre con dicho préstamo.



Podras contarme que es lo que te responden? Gracias


----------



## averapaz (10 Nov 2014)

De momento ni han contestado al e-mail. Siguen como impagado. Tengo otro que debería ser pagado el 5 de Noviembre y también estoy a la espera.

Con la novedad de la segregación de los pagarés acabo de ver uno de El Corte Inglés a 2,5%, ¿pero quién cojones mete dinero a ese interés?


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Nov 2014)

averapaz dijo:


> De momento ni han contestado al e-mail. Siguen como impagado. Tengo otro que debería ser pagado el 5 de Noviembre y también estoy a la espera.
> 
> Con la novedad de la segregación de los pagarés acabo de ver uno de El Corte Inglés a 2,5%, ¿pero quién cojones mete dinero a ese interés?



Eso me pregunto yo... me pregunto varias cosas... por una parte quien mete dinero a ese interés, por otra parte... si el 2% es para Comunitae... quién mete dinero al 0,5% (para eso te vas a un depósito y por lo menos es más fiable que lo vas a cobrar), y después hace que me pregunte cómo miden el riesgo... ¿El Corte Inglés se considera un pagador fiable? ¿Hablamos de El Corte Inglés ese que está tambaleándose que si quiebra que si no? En fin...


----------



## averapaz (12 Nov 2014)

El del 5 de Noviembre ya ha sido pagado y cobrado, pero sin ningún interés de demora y sin explicaciones (son solo 6 días, pero son...)

El del 31 de octubre sigue apareciendo como "devengado", este ya lleva casi 15 días. Tras dos emails a Comunitae (uno hace 10 días y otro hace 5) no he recibido ninguna clase de contestación.

No me da ninguna seguridad estos de Comunitae... cuando una empresa ni responde ni sigue sus propias reglas...

¿Qué tal Arboribus? Creo que voy a probar.... Parecen mucho más transparentes y si no he entendido mal las comisiones son la mitad. La rentabilidad de los préstamos también es algo más baja...


----------



## musu19 (12 Nov 2014)

averapaz dijo:


> El del 5 de Noviembre ya ha sido pagado y cobrado, pero sin ningún interés de demora y sin explicaciones (son solo 6 días, pero son...)



como mandas el mail?? desde la web o mandas a una direccion de email??
a mi siempre me contestan en 24/48h


----------



## averapaz (12 Nov 2014)

Desde la web he enviado los dos...


----------



## dalamar66 (13 Nov 2014)

Este mes se han disparado los impagos, tengo como un 30% de impagos en particulares (de al menos 1 mes) y 2 pymes que tambien han impagado, esto empieza a tener muy mala pinta, voy a empezar a retirar dinero.

Lo que me parece increble es la forma en la que calcula comunitae la rentabilidad es de lo mas trilero que hay, si tu metes dinero en una pyme que esta en suspension de pagos, que ofrecen ese tipo de cosas, pues desde el dia uno tu rentabilidad es del 20% asi por que si, sin haber cobrado nada! pufff

Yo a eso lo llamo engañar a la gente... la rentabilidad se deberia de calcular en funcion de lo que vas cobrando no dando por hecho que cobraras todo sin morosidad, eso deberia de ser un delito, es claramente publicidad engañosa o mas bien engañar descaradamente.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (13 Nov 2014)

dalamar66 dijo:


> Este mes se han disparado los impagos, tengo como un 30% de impagos en particulares (de al menos 1 mes) y 2 pymes que tambien han impagado, esto empieza a tener muy mala pinta, voy a empezar a retirar dinero.
> 
> Lo que me parece increble es la forma en la que calcula comunitae la rentabilidad es de lo mas trilero que hay, si tu metes dinero en una pyme que esta en suspension de pagos, que ofrecen ese tipo de cosas, pues desde el dia uno tu rentabilidad es del 20% asi por que si, sin haber cobrado nada! pufff
> 
> Yo a eso lo llamo engañar a la gente... la rentabilidad se deberia de calcular en funcion de lo que vas cobrando no dando por hecho que cobraras todo sin morosidad, eso deberia de ser un delito, es claramente publicidad engañosa o mas bien engañar descaradamente.



Yo también tengo un 30% de impagados en particulares. 

El problema de la rentabilidad no es sólo ese que señalas, es que incluso cuando pagan correctamente, aparecen TAE's por encima del interés que te pagan. Por ejemplo cuando todos los préstamos de PYMES eran al 15%, yo tenía una TAE del 16 y pico%, que me expliquen cómo es posible... además de que se les "Olvida" restar el 2% que se llevan ellos.

Ya hablamos de esto unas páginas atrás. Comunitae es lo que es...

P.D. Nadie me ha respondido si os han llamado también por teléfono para preguntaros cosas...


----------



## musu19 (13 Nov 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> P.D. Nadie me ha respondido si os han llamado también por teléfono para preguntaros cosas...



a mi hace tiempo me llamaron, pero no les hice mucho caso... mas que nada por que realmente ¿como saber que me llamaban de comunitae? asique solo doy datos o ofertas cuando depende de mi, no de ellos!!


----------



## Ucomunitae (14 Nov 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Yo también tengo un 30% de impagados en particulares.
> 
> El problema de la rentabilidad no es sólo ese que señalas, es que incluso cuando pagan correctamente, aparecen TAE's por encima del interés que te pagan. Por ejemplo cuando todos los préstamos de PYMES eran al 15%, yo tenía una TAE del 16 y pico%, que me expliquen cómo es posible... además de que se les "Olvida" restar el 2% que se llevan ellos.
> 
> ...



Hola,

La actitud de Comunitae con respecto a la comunicación es impresentable. Hace una semana les mande 2 mails preguntando por dos prestamos a PYMES que han vencido con fecha 31/10/2014 (CPP_007374 y CPP_007628) y a dia de hoy ni han contestado ni se han pagado.

Tengo la sensación de que los prestamos a PYMES tiene mas impagados que los 3 que muestran en https://www.comunitae.com/estadisticas.html?method=mostrarEstadisticas . Por cierto, esta será seguramente la próxima dirección que supriman en ´aras a la transparencia´, de hecho la información que aquí se puede consultar ya ha sido reducida considerablemente .

En cuanto a los prestamos a particulares de los 33 abiertos hay 8 con impagos, 2 de ellos con mas de 5 cuotas impagadas, que no se porque no dan como fallidos o comunican como van las negociaciones de repago con mas inmediated. En fin... UN DESASTRE. :ouch:

He creado un perfil en Twitter (@Ucomunitae https://twitter.com/UComunitae ) para ir contando estas cosas y presionar un poco a Comunitae para que mejore sobre todo en TRANSPARENCIA, deberíamos conocer todos los datos del préstamo salvo los estrictamente personales. Os animo a que participéis y conteis vuestros casos.

Saludos


----------



## nadakeperder (14 Nov 2014)

*Mi experiencia*

Despuçes de leerles, sí he leído tosos los post, creo que tengo poco que aportar.
Llevo en Comunitae desde el 2010. con una microinversión ridícula comparando las cantidades que he observado por aquí.
Entré animada por la idea de que podría aportar algo a la gente que no tenía acceso a créditos y a emprendedores. Ahí está mi primera decepción. La mayor parte de créditos han ido a parar a manos de funcionarios y profesionales de altos rangos.

Debo admitir que en mi cartra no ha habido fuertes impagos., el único gran moroso ha sido uno ce categoría B.

Al contrario de las prácticas de algunos de ustedes, yo prefiero prestar a gente del grupo C, por solidaridad. Y porque la gente que menos tiene se preocupa más por dejar las puertas abiertas. -evidentemente una persona de nivel crediticio A fácilmente puede acudir a la banca tradicional.

Yo no he retirado ninguna cantidad. Esa es mi asignatura pendiente. Y, al contrario que algunos de ustedes, he invertido un poco más para participar en los créditos a PYMES (que con esas facturaciones a ver que ayudas van a necesitar...)
Pero bueno.... si nos dan beneficios,......
según leo, la comunicación no es precisamente el fuerte de esta plataforma.
El otro gran fallo es la mala gestión de la morosidad. 
REconozco que no dejo de estar preocupada por los impagos y por recuperar mi dinero. Pero, el riesgo es mío desde el mismo momento en que les he transferido la cantidad que sea.
Al fin y al cabo, quien no arriesga, no sabe si gana o pierde


----------



## musu19 (14 Nov 2014)

nadakeperder dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, quien no arriesga, no sabe si gana o pierde



casi de acuerdo contigo... pero para hacer de ONG se de web de prestamos al 0% a gente necesitada y te devuelven siempre, pero sin intereses!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Nov 2014)

¿ Y Lendico ? what about ?....ienso:


----------



## Ucomunitae (15 Nov 2014)

Hola,

Los dos prestamos a PYMES que vencian con fecha 31/10/2014 (CPP_007374 y CPP_007628) ya aparecen como *IMPAGADOS*. 

Me gustaría saber cuantos prestamos a PYMES tienen impagos, con la información que ofrece Comunitae imposible saberlo. Ya no hay base de datos de prestamos anteriores para consulta.

Ya había empezado a desinvertir en prestamos a particulares y desde ahora también en PYMES. Ya no me siento a gusto en Comunitae.

Saludos

https://twitter.com/UComunitae


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (16 Nov 2014)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Los dos prestamos a PYMES que vencian con fecha 31/10/2014 (CPP_007374 y CPP_007628) ya aparecen como *IMPAGADOS*.
> 
> ...



Y también hace tiempo que comencé a desinvertir en préstamos a particulares, aunque con la morosidad bestial que tengo (en torno al 35%) resulta un proceso más lento de lo que ya iba a ser de por sí.

Estaba reinvirtiendo todo en PYMES, pero con las nuevas calificaciones... veremos. Prestar al 7% (ficticio, al 3 ó 4% real...) sin casi garantías... no lo acabo de ver, y los de más riesgo... lo de siempre, no está muy claro si el riesgo va en consonancia con el interés...

He estado viendo tu twitter y las apreciaciones que realizas son similares a las que vengo haciendo por aquí desde hace tiempo, pero parece que a los de Comunitae les da igual.


----------



## dalamar66 (17 Nov 2014)

Yo tambien estoy desinvirtiendo desde ya mismo y retirando el dinero, los de Comunitae no son capaces de juzgar el riesgo y hacer que que el sistema funcione, ademas de su incompetenecia con miles y miles de erratas serias.

O quiza es que en este pais todo eso no funcione, la gente es muy jeta y muy trilera, no lo se.... pero esta claro que no funciona.

Comunitae de por si por la forma que reporta los intereses conseguidos esta haciendo publicidad enganiosa y esta llevando a la gente a tomar mas riesgos de los que deberia ya que muestran una imagen que no es, ves la rentabilidad que consiguen otros y te animas, pero es todo ficticio, mucha gente que tiene un 10-15% de rentabilidad mostrada por comunitae en realidad estan en perdidas.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (17 Nov 2014)

nadakeperder dijo:


> Despuçes de leerles, sí he leído tosos los post, creo que tengo poco que aportar.
> Llevo en Comunitae desde el 2010. con una microinversión ridícula comparando las cantidades que he observado por aquí.
> Entré animada por la idea de que podría aportar algo a la gente que no tenía acceso a créditos y a emprendedores. Ahí está mi primera decepción. La mayor parte de créditos han ido a parar a manos de funcionarios y profesionales de altos rangos.
> 
> ...



Pensar que la gente de perfil C son "pobrecitos" que lo necesitan... para mí es un error. Yo he realizado la mayor parte de préstamos a perfil C, pero por rentabilidad, no por solidaridad. Considero que quien está pidiendo dinero con poca capacidad financiera simplemente es un inconsciente que pretende tener más de lo que puede. Y yo soy el inconsciente que se lo presta, sabiendo que en realidad puedo ser yo quien se quede sin el dinero mientras él "vive" a costa de mi dinero.

Pensar que las PYMES no necesitan ayuda por tener facturaciones decentes es no comprender nada. Lo primero, es que si fueran tan ricos... no pedirían créditos. Y lo segundo es que facturación y beneficio son dos cosas que no tienen por qué tener absolutamente ninguna relación.

De hecho conozco PYMES que cuanto más facturan, más dinero pierden. 

Uno de los grandes problemas de los préstamos a PYMES es que no nos dicen quiénes son las PYMES a las que estamos prestando. A mí el pagaré es lo que menos me importa. Me da igual quién lo emite... (no me da igual, pero desde luego ni de lejos es lo más importante).

Cuándo clasifican el riesgo de impago de las PYMES deberían hacerlo en función de la situación de la propia PYME, y no del que aporta el pagaré. Si una PYME tiene una buena situación financiera, al margen de que cobre ese pagaré o no, podrá hacer frente a sus deudas (tarde o temprano). Si una PYME está hecha unos zorros financieramente, "da igual" que cobre el pagaré, porque perfectamente puede gastarse ese dinero en pagar a otros que les urja más, antes que devolver el préstamo.

Cualquiera que tenga una PYME, se mueva en el mundo de las PYMES, o tenga algo de sentido común, sabe cómo funciona esto... (al igual que los datos que dan de cuentas, facturación, etc. hacen referencia al ejercicio pasado, pueden ser ciertos o no, y por sí solos tampoco dicen nada... ).

Conozco PYMES con facturaciones de 100.000 € a las que prestaría sin problemas y PYMES con facturaciones de 20.000.000 a las que no prestaría ni un euro.


----------



## Avanza (17 Nov 2014)

Lendico creo que es exactamente lo mismo que Comunitae, es decir son una plataforma desde donde se puede imvertir en prestamos entre particulares. Si os soy sincero no entiendo porque la gente invierte en prestamos sin aval cuando la rentabilidad es la misma pero con mayor seguridad en los prestamos con aval.

Por cierto,hablando de plataformas de financiacion colectiva,el crowfounding creo que tambien tiene un funcionamiento similar aunque conunnivel de riesgo similar puesto que no hay avales.


----------



## elac (18 Nov 2014)

Comunitae ni con un palo. La morosidad es altísima. Muchos dejan de pagar cuando les quedan 3-4 mensualidades, porque saben que la cantidad es muy pequeña como para judicializarlo. Pero a ti ya te hacen entrar en pérdidas. Otros directamente dejan de pagar al primer o segundo mes.

Metí una cantidad pequeña por probar, y dos años después salí perdiendo un 25%. Eso sí, según las estadísticas de la página, estaba ganando un 15%. Estafadores.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (18 Nov 2014)

elac dijo:


> Comunitae ni con un palo. La morosidad es altísima. Muchos dejan de pagar cuando les quedan 3-4 mensualidades, porque saben que la cantidad es muy pequeña como para judicializarlo. Pero a ti ya te hacen entrar en pérdidas. Otros directamente dejan de pagar al primer o segundo mes.
> 
> Metí una cantidad pequeña por probar, y dos años después salí perdiendo un 25%. Eso sí, según las estadísticas de la página, estaba ganando un 15%. Estafadores.



¿Morosidad alta? Que va... "sólo" tengo 16 préstamos con impagos/judiciales de 37... un 43% de morosidad no es nada... de esta me forro.

¿Alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con algún préstamo en Judicial que haya sido resuelto? Porque los míos llevan así meses y parece que así quedarán hasta la eternidad.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (18 Nov 2014)

Alguien ha iniciado tramites legales contra los morosos o contra Comunitae? Algun abogado en la sala?

Gracias


----------



## Avanza (18 Nov 2014)

Una pregunta, ¿Comunitae no os incluye la gestión de los impagos de esos préstamos ya sea por vía judicial o extrajudicial? me extraña un poco que esta plataforma no se encargue también de dar salida a los impagos. 

De todas manera los inversores que hayan invertido en préstamos entre particulares sin aval os recomiendo hacer lo siguiente, incluir a los deudores en alguna lista de morosidad (asnef por ejemplo) da igual si el importe es pequeño, mediano o grande, pues es algo que suele dar bastante resultados. De hecho por ejemplo las empresas de microprestamos aunque también sufren muchos impagos los suelen resolver los mismos precisamente por hacer esto.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (18 Nov 2014)

Avanza dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿Comunitae no os incluye la gestión de los impagos de esos préstamos ya sea por vía judicial o extrajudicial? me extraña un poco que esta plataforma no se encargue también de dar salida a los impagos.
> 
> De todas manera los inversores que hayan invertido en préstamos entre particulares sin aval os recomiendo hacer lo siguiente, incluir a los deudores en alguna lista de morosidad (asnef por ejemplo) da igual si el importe es pequeño, mediano o grande, pues es algo que suele dar bastante resultados. De hecho por ejemplo las empresas de microprestamos aunque también sufren muchos impagos los suelen resolver los mismos precisamente por hacer esto.



En teoría sí. En la práctica... parece que no. Como son tan opacos... no dicen nada, no cuentan nada, pues vete tú a saber. Algunos préstamos entran en situación judicial, pero ahí queda todo, a saber... Otros con varios meses de impagos según las normas de Comunitae deberían pasar a Judicial y no lo hacen... en fin, todo un desastre y sin explicaciones.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2014 at 20:13 ----------




Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Alguien ha iniciado tramites legales contra los morosos o contra Comunitae? Algun abogado en la sala?
> 
> Gracias



Lo veo complicado. Contra los morosos... no creo que se pueda, ya que no sabemos quiénes son, sólo Comunitae lo sabe y son quienes hacen de intermediarios.

Otra cosa sería contra Comunitae por no cumplir lo que dicen y por su falta grave de transparencia. Pero al final por cantidades no muy grandes... tampoco creo que salga a cuenta. Aunque supongo que con algún burofax amenazando con denunciar serviría. Imagino que prefieren ponerlo de su bolsillo aunque sea, antes que entrar en juicios que por una parte pueden perder, y por otra parte, y más importante, les daría tan mala fama que perderían a sus clientes potenciales.

Lo curioso es lo poco que escribe la gente en Internet sobre este tema. ¿El resto de prestatarios están encantados o qué pasa? No veo comentarios positivos apenas, pero tampoco negativos... no sé si es que el resto de prestatarios son ficticios, pasan de todo, les da igual perder dinero, o qué...


----------



## musu19 (18 Nov 2014)

a mi me va bien... pero puede ser suerte.... pero no me fio de esa pagina!!!


----------



## dalamar66 (19 Nov 2014)

Yo tambien discrepo con nadakeperder, a Comunitae no se va a hacer caridad si quieres hacer caridad tienes mucha ONGs, me parece tremendamente hipocrita el decir que prestas a los mas necesitados pero les cobras un interes mas alto, que es lo que estas haciendo, luego esos mas necesitados en realidad quieren el dinero para comprar un coche nuevo, para amueblar la casa, para vacaciones etc etc.. Y no son pocos los que no tienen intencion de devolverlo ya que no pagan ni el primer mes, son simplemente cara0duras.

Las pymes estan gestionadas por empresarios que buscan generar una rentabilidad, si pagan intereses del 15%+2% no es que esten en buenas condiciones precisamente.

Yo entiendo que cada uno asume un riesgo, pero lo que no me parece bien, es que comunitae publicite que se obtienen rentabilidades que son totalmente falsas, ya que en ese caso uno esta asumiendo mas riesgo del que cree por pensar que los datos de comunitae son ciertos, como bien han comentado por ahi, yo tambien "he tenido" rentabilidades superiores al 15% en Pymes cuando solo prestaba al 15% y el 2% es comision, eso sin contar con la morosidad.

Lo que hay que hacer es ponerle a Comunitae una demanda conjunta, por publicidad enganosa, por falta de transparencia y un largo etc...


----------



## musu19 (19 Nov 2014)

antes hablo, antes caigo.. 2pymes impago... veremos que pasa!


----------



## dalamar66 (19 Nov 2014)

Ahora ofrecen LIDL al 2.5%, tambien con su comision del 2%? Eso ya es una broma!

Tambien ofrecen 20% por alguna empresa que ya ha sido declarada en consurso de acreedores.

Hay para todos los gustos! Lo de que en la portada anuncien en grande las rentabilidades medias de los inversores, sin decir que hay que quitar un 2% de su comision, que representa un 20-25% de esa rentabilidad, que es una rentabilidad totalmente ficticia debido a que se basa en la suposicion de que todos los prestamos vivos van a ser solventes, eso yo diria que debe de ser un delito.


----------



## musu19 (19 Nov 2014)

si lo de 2.5 prestado a una pyme basado en que el garante le pagaran a empresa dueña del pagare es mucho suponer!!


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (19 Nov 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> si lo de 2.5 prestado a una pyme basado en que el garante le pagaran a empresa dueña del pagare es mucho suponer!!



Si es más sencillo que eso, para ganar un 0,5%, con riesgo de impago... lo metes en un depósito al 1% y ganas más y sin riesgo.

Por otra parte no me cansaré de decir que no es tan importante el garante... como sí lo es la empresa a la que estás prestando. El garante puede pagar, pero si la empresa a la que prestas está mal, se puede gastar ese dinero en otra cosa en vez de en pagarte. Y si el garante no paga pero la empresa tiene movimiento y más operaciones, tarde o temprano se pondrá al día y pagará lo que debe... pero como Comunitae no te dice a quién estás prestando...


----------



## Avanza (20 Nov 2014)

Imagino que no diran los datos exactos de la persona/empresa pero si tendran que dar su nivel de solvencia..ingresos con los que cuentan...ahira, como inversores como sabeis si esos datos son ciertos o no?
Es decir las operaciones que presentan, quien las controla?


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (20 Nov 2014)

Avanza dijo:


> Imagino que no diran los datos exactos de la persona/empresa pero si tendran que dar su nivel de solvencia..ingresos con los que cuentan...ahira, como inversores como sabeis si esos datos son ciertos o no?
> Es decir las operaciones que presentan, quien las controla?



Dan algunos datos... pero eso no sirve para casi nada. 

Ejemplo real de ahora mismo:

*Datos empresa solicitante* Solicita un préstamo de 12.741€ a 72 días al 20% anual.
 Su actividad es fabricación de papel y cartón para la industria alimentaria .
 Fue fundada en el año 1993, tiene 20 empleados y una facturación anual de 16.274.921€.
 No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Garantía que ofrece* Los derechos de cobro de un pagaré con fecha de vencimiento 02/02/2015.
 El emisor del pagaré es INVERSIONES GRECAR S L 
 Su actividad es construcción de edificios, venta y arrendamiento de viviendas y locales..
 Fue fundada en el año 1993, tiene 7 empleados y en el ejercicio 2012 facturó 1.255.470€, obtuvo un resultado de 11.172,26€ y su activo era de 2.684.844€.
 No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.


A mí que facture 16 millones de euros no me dice nada. Si está dispuesta a pagar un 20% de interés por 12.000 euros... muy bien no debe estar.

Además, esos 16 millones de euros supongo que son del ejercicio 2013, que será del que tendrá las cuentas cerradas y presentadas. Este año puede haber facturado 1.000 € en todo el año, por poder...

No sabemos que beneficio tiene, y de nuevo, vuelvo a lo mismo, el beneficio que ni dan, si lo dieran, sería del ejercicio pasado, este año puede estar en pérdidas.

No sabemos qué operaciones tiene, qué previsiones de ventas, no sabemos casi nada de a quién le estamos prestando el dinero. La garante está calificada como empresa tipo "F", de alto riesgo, vale, muy bien... ¿Pero basado en qué? A mí que me den más datos y ya califico yo el riesgo que tiene...

Es un grave error en mi opinión el modo que tienen de calificar, porque siguen incurriendo en el error de que tú prestas a la empresa "X" y ellos te dan la calificación del riesgo que según ellos tiene la empresa "Y" emisora del pagaré.

A mí lo que realmente me importa es la solvencia de la empresa "X" que es a la que estoy prestando y la que me debe el dinero. Me importa relativamente poco cómo esté de bien o de mal el emisor del pagaré. 

Ejemplos hipotéticos:

a) El Banco Santander solicita un préstamo al 20% de interés, actuando como garante una empresa en quiebra... pues le presto lo que sea, porque sé que el Banco Santander es solvente y cobre o no su pagaré el me va a pagar a mí. Sin embargo Cominutae lo calificaría como préstamo tipo F de alto riesgo.

b) Una empresa en quiebra solicita un préstamo al 5% de interés, y actúa como garante el banco Santander, pues no le presto absolutamente nada, porque confío en que el Santander pagará a la empresa, pero no confío en la que empresa gaste ese dinero en devolver el préstamo de Comunitae, ya que tendrá otras muchas deudas que atender. Encima Comunitae lo calificaría como préstamo tipo A de muy bajo riesgo.

Espero haberme explicado.


----------



## musu19 (20 Nov 2014)

si la opacidad en esta web es alta.... como es en otras??? alguien conoce??? estoy pensando en abrir en otras!!


----------



## averapaz (21 Nov 2014)

Yo estoy probando Arboribus, tiene mucha mejor pinta.
Loanbook también tiene buena pinta.
Ambas prestan solo a Pymes.

Me he abierto cuentas en prestamos a particulares tanto en Zank como en Lendico hace bastante tiempo ya pero aún no he ingresado, ninguna de ellas me ha llamado la atención.


----------



## musu19 (21 Nov 2014)

averapaz dijo:


> Yo estoy probando Arboribus, tiene mucha mejor pinta.
> Loanbook también tiene buena pinta.
> Ambas prestan solo a Pymes.
> 
> Me he abierto cuentas en prestamos a particulares tanto en Zank como en Lendico hace bastante tiempo ya pero aún no he ingresado, ninguna de ellas me ha llamado la atención.



ok me las miro!!


----------



## abbadon15 (21 Nov 2014)

Impagos:
CPP_007136 
CPP_007136 

Podriamos poner todos los que tenemos para recopilarlos, así tenemos un poco más claro la merienda de negros que es esto

Arborius tiene mejor pinta, cobran la mitad de comision 1% que aun así es mucho dado que para un interes del 10% se llevan el 10% del beneficio. Comunitae el 20%. Calculandolo de este modo se ven mejor las comisiones que cobran, si el interes más bajo, el porcentaje es muy superior, si dan un 5% comunitae se queda con casi la mitad de tu beneficio sin poner ni un duro y sin hacer nada, porque está claro que no hacen nada. Lo normal sería que cobrasen un 2% o 3% sobre los beneficios cobrados (10 veces menos teoricamente con impagos unas 20 veces menos).


----------



## Avanza (21 Nov 2014)

Claro, el sistema ese que dices de "tipo f" lo pondran en base a su nivel de solvencia, que generalmente lo suelen hacer viendo su nivel de endeudamiento y capacidad de pago. La gente no tiene que fijarse en la facturación sino en el beneficio que le queda a la empresa, y si los datos los has puesto bien, pone que el beneficio que obtuvo fue de 11 000€? Una empresa si factura 16 millones y solo tiene de beneficio 11 mil esta claro que tiene un problema grave.

.


----------



## averapaz (22 Nov 2014)

Impagos particulares:

*CPP_007976*

Datos personales

Tiene 38 años y vive en Las Palmas
Soltero, sin hijos
Enseñanza primaria
Trabaja por cuenta ajena
Otra con contrato fijo
Lleva 1 año trabajando en la empresa actual
Ingresos y gastos

Tiene una nómina de 939 euros netos al mes
Tiene otros ingresos de 200 euros al mes
Préstamo que pide

Pide un préstamo de 1.000 euros a 12 meses al 18%
Quiere el dinero para mobiliario, electrodomésticos o electrónica
La cuota del préstamo es de 91,68 euros al mes
Información adicional

No tiene incidencias en ASNEF
Tiene vivienda familiar
Hemos verificado su empleo


Impagos PYMES
*CPP_007374*

ROS ROCA INDOX CRYOENERGY S L
Datos empresa solicitante

Solicita un préstamo de 25.504€ a 132 días al 15% anual.
Su actividad es colocación de aislamientos fónicos, térmicos, acústicos de cualquier clase y para cualquier tipo de obras.
Fue fundada en el año 2005, tiene 3 empleados y una facturación anual de 413.651,33€.
No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.
Garantía que ofrece

Los derechos de cobro de un pagaré con fecha de vencimiento 31/10/2014.
El emisor del pagaré es ROS ROCA INDOX CRYOENERGY S L
Indox Cryo Energy. Soluciones en GNL, GLP, GNC y Biogas
Su actividad es construcción de grandes depósitos y calderería gruesa.
Fue fundada en el año 1999, tiene 105 empleados y en el ejercicio 2012 facturó 41.530.701€, obtuvo un resultado de 192.812€ y su activo era de 66.771.625€.
No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.


----------



## dalamar66 (22 Nov 2014)

Vamos a la pagina principal para ver como funciona comunitae.

Lo primero que nos dice es, que los inversores han obtenido rentabilidades entre 7.46% para prestamos personales y 12.75% para empresas, con una rentabilidad media de 8.83%.

Los inversores han prestado 12.088.402 € y han recibido en intereses 701.387,65 €

Demos todos esos datos por buenos, y hagamos la division:

701387/12088402 = 5.8% de rentabilidad

Pero no estamos contando ahi con la morosidad, y con el dinero que no se ha devuelto ya que han sido impagos! Por lo que evidentemente ya podemos intuir que la rentabilidad del 8.83% y los datos de pretamos e intereses, no casan.

Como funcionan las cuentas de comunitae?

Pues la mayoria de los usuarios que se ven llevan en la plataforma 1 o 2 anios, pongamos un usuario que lleve 3: (Vamos a poner un supuesto)

El primer anio gano un 0% y todos sus prestamos se han cumplido ya, Comunitae dira que gano un 2% por el tema de la comision como beneficio.
El segundo anio diremos que el la mitad de sus prestamos cumplieron dandole un 0% (0%+2%), y el resto tienen una rentabilidad media esperada del 15%, comunitae dira que este anio tuvo una rentabilidad del 7.5%+2% = 9.5%
El tercer anio diremos que todos los prestamos estan abiertos con una media del 15%, pero no ha visto un duro todavia los intereses se han cancelado con la morosidad, comunitae dira que ese anio ha tenido una rentabilidad del 15%

Por lo que ese usuario que lleva tres anios y no ha ganado nada en comunitae mostrara al resto una rentabilidad media durante tres anios de 2+9.5+15/3 = 8.8% (Woooow)

Este es un supuesto asi a groso modo con la forma de comunitae de calcular la rentabilidad, por eso vemos muchos usuarios con rentabilidades del 15% y superiores que llevan menos de 2 anios en la plataforma, y los pocos usuarios que siguen invirtiendo despues de 3 anios o mas suelen tener rentabilidades inferiores al 10% que en su mayoria significa que estan a cero o en perdidas, no es de extranar que se vean tan pocos usuarios con esa antiguedad, lo normal es que dejen de invertir y cierren la cuenta, lo cual beneficia a la rentabilidad media de comunitae ya que al basarse en ingresos futuros donde suponen morosidad cero, esta es superior cuantos mayores prestamos abiertos tengan.

Invito a que alguien de comunitae desmienta esto, pero yo ya he hablado con ellos y efectivamente es la forma en la que hacen sus cuentas, una publicidad que dice que la rentabilidad media es de mas del 8% (ups menos 2% de comisiones, digamos 6%) pero donde en realidad habra muchos impagos que no han sido contabilizados.

La rentabilidad se deberia calcular con datos fehacientes sobre morosidad historica y haciendo un descuento al presente como se hace en todas las metodologias de contabilidad oficiales, lo de poner las comisiones que suponen casi un 25% de la rentabilidad como parte del beneficio (ficticio) ya no tiene nombre.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (22 Nov 2014)

Avanza dijo:


> Claro, el sistema ese que dices de "tipo f" lo pondran en base a su nivel de solvencia, que generalmente lo suelen hacer viendo su nivel de endeudamiento y capacidad de pago. La gente no tiene que fijarse en la facturación sino en el beneficio que le queda a la empresa, y si los datos los has puesto bien, pone que el beneficio que obtuvo fue de 11 000€? Una empresa si factura 16 millones y solo tiene de beneficio 11 mil esta claro que tiene un problema grave.
> 
> .



Creo que no has entendido absolutamente nada.

La facturación de 16 millones es de la empresa que solicita el préstamo.

El beneficio de 11.000 € es de la empresa que actúa como garante.

La clasificación tipo F hace referencia a la empresa que actúa como garante, no a la empresa a la cual estás prestando dinero, que es realmente de la que quieres conocer su nivel de solvencia.

Por último, decir que una empresa que factura 16 millones y tiene de beneficio 11.000 € (que no es el caso de esta, porque como digo son dos empresas distintas) tiene un problema grave, sin tener más información, es una bobada. Hay mil motivos por lo que esto puede ser así, desde que los márgenes de ventas sean muy bajos, hasta que hayan realizado una serie de inversiones para disminuir el beneficio, pasando por interés en compensar pérdidas con otros ejercicios, o simplemente que no tienen interés en dar un beneficio alto para pagar menos de Impuesto de Sociedades.

Un profesor mío siempre decía que la misión de una empresa no es generar beneficio, sino perdurar en el tiempo. Esto significa, que mientras dé beneficio, aunque sea de un euro, todo va bien. Lo importante es que el negocio dé para que se puedan cubrir todos los gastos (incluidos nóminas, claro).


----------



## dalamar66 (23 Nov 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Un profesor mío siempre decía que la misión de una empresa no es generar beneficio, sino perdurar en el tiempo. Esto significa, que mientras dé beneficio, aunque sea de un euro, todo va bien. Lo importante es que el negocio dé para que se puedan cubrir todos los gastos (incluidos nóminas, claro).



Pues yo cuando invierto en una empresa no me contento con que la empresa sobreviva, si no da beneficios y por tanto dividendos no estoy interesado en invertir, por lo que no estoy muy deacuerdo con ese profesor.

Lo importante no es que pueda cubrir gastos, es lo indispensable para no perder dinero, pero para que no de ningun beneficio, mejor un deposito ya que lleva menos riesgo, no? Bueno, podriamos decir que una empresa sin beneficios aun asi deberia revalorizarse con la inflacion, pero el riesgo de que quede obsoleta o entren competidores que la lleven a perdidas seguramente no compensaria.

Si una empresa da beneficio un euros y nada mas, mas vale que tenga muy buenas perspectivas de salir de dicha situacion si no, pocos inversores tendra...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (23 Nov 2014)

dalamar66 dijo:


> Pues yo cuando invierto en una empresa no me contento con que la empresa sobreviva, si no da beneficios y por tanto dividendos no estoy interesado en invertir, por lo que no estoy muy deacuerdo con ese profesor.
> 
> Lo importante no es que pueda cubrir gastos, es lo indispensable para no perder dinero, pero para que no de ningun beneficio, mejor un deposito ya que lleva menos riesgo, no? Bueno, podriamos decir que una empresa sin beneficios aun asi deberia revalorizarse con la inflacion, pero el riesgo de que quede obsoleta o entren competidores que la lleven a perdidas seguramente no compensaria.
> 
> Si una empresa da beneficio un euros y nada mas, mas vale que tenga muy buenas perspectivas de salir de dicha situacion si no, pocos inversores tendra...



Obviamente un inversor espera beneficios de una empresa. Si una empresa quiere obtener inversores, debe intentar dar beneficios (o al menos esa esperanza).

Pero una empresa no tiene por qué tener inversores externos. Tú puedes crear tu propia empresa, como miles de personas lo hacen y no necesariamente necesitas dar beneficio, simplemente consigues un autoempleo, das trabajo a otros (o no, puedes ser el único que trabaje en tu empresa), mueves la economía, etc.

Y aquí, en Comunitae, no estamos invirtiendo en empresas, estamos realizando préstamos a empresas, que son conceptos muy distintos. Un banco puede prestar dinero a una empresa, y eso no significa que esté invirtiendo en ella. Yo lo que espero de esa empresa no es que tenga o deje de tener beneficio, es que tenga liquidez para devolver lo prestado con sus correspondientes intereses. Nada más. Y eso, para nada implica que la empresa vaya a dar beneficio.

Es más, yo no invertiría en una empresa cuyo modelo de negocio no me gusta, o que piense que puede morir en el medio plazo... sin embargo sí prestaría dinero a una empresa que crea que va a poder devolverme el dinero en el corto plazo. Que luego esa empresa muere... allá ella.

Y cuando el profesor este decía que la misión de una empresa es perdurar en el tiempo, tenía toda la razón del mundo. Creo que a cualquiera de nosotros nos parecería bien crear una empresa que nos proporcionara una nómina y supiéramos que eso va a perdurar y vamos a poder vivir de ella toda la vida. Aunque durante toda la vida esa empresa dé sólo un euro de beneficio.

No olvidemos que el beneficio es el dinero que "sobra".

Otra cosa, es que una empresa hoy en día necesite crecer, dar beneficio, etc. porque por su modelo de negocio necesite expandirse o de lo contrario morirá. Pero eso ya son condicionantes externos que nada tienen que ver. 

Imaginemos un negocio clásico, una zapatería por ejemplo. Con el dueño y sus correspondientes empleados. Venden zapatos y con eso les da para pagar las nóminas de los empleados, el dueño, los gastos que tengan (local, suministros, productos, etc.) y después de todo eso queda 1 €. ¿Cuál es el problema? Ninguno, y de hecho así llevan muchos negocios desde hace años. Y otros muchos firmarían por poder conseguir eso.

De hecho, es que es tan sencillo como ir subiendo las nóminas a medida que va entrando más dinero, de modo que sigues sin dar beneficio, pero los empleados con cada vez más ricos. En fin, creo que cualquiera que tenga una PYME o sepa cómo funciona sabe bien de lo que hablo.


----------



## Ucomunitae (24 Nov 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Y también hace tiempo que comencé a desinvertir en préstamos a particulares, aunque con la morosidad bestial que tengo (en torno al 35%) resulta un proceso más lento de lo que ya iba a ser de por sí.
> 
> Estaba reinvirtiendo todo en PYMES, pero con las nuevas calificaciones... veremos. Prestar al 7% (ficticio, al 3 ó 4% real...) sin casi garantías... no lo acabo de ver, y los de más riesgo... lo de siempre, no está muy claro si el riesgo va en consonancia con el interés...
> 
> He estado viendo tu twitter y las apreciaciones que realizas son similares a las que vengo haciendo por aquí desde hace tiempo, pero parece que a los de Comunitae les da igual.



Hola Burbujo,

Me temo que el problema de morosidad y por tanto de falta de rentabilidad en Comunitae afecta a todos los usuarios y que tarde o temprano se darán cuenta de que es una mala inversión, con perdidas reales y en el mejor de los casos no se gana un euro.

El asunto es que Comunitae falsea las rentabilidades reales atrasando el computo de impagados, fallidos y no descontando las comisiones; dando una sensación de rentabilidades positivas que esta muy lejos de la verdad.

Por suerte en mi caso (y espero que en la mayoría) me plantee esto como una prueba y solo tengo 1.600 euros invertidos de los que actualmente están en riesgo unos 400, espero no salir demasiado mal parado con nuevos impagos. Lo peor es el tiempo perdido y sentirme engañado.

Te animo a ti y a todos los usuarios de Comunitae a entrar en https://twitter.com/UComunitae y exponer vuestros casos. Es una forma de presionar a Comunitae para que mejore sus practicas y que nuevos usuarios no entren a ciegas en esta empresa.

Saludos


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (24 Nov 2014)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> Hola Burbujo,
> 
> Me temo que el problema de morosidad y por tanto de falta de rentabilidad en Comunitae afecta a todos los usuarios y que tarde o temprano se darán cuenta de que es una mala inversión, con perdidas reales y en el mejor de los casos no se gana un euro.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no uso Twitter, pero espero que cualquiera que quiera informarse al menos llegue a este foro y pueda leernos.

Yo también tengo invertida una cantidad similar a la tuya, tanto invertida, como en riesgo según Comunitae. En realidad en riesgo hay más dinero, porque Comunitae sólo considera en riesgo la parte que tenía que haberse pagado y aún no se ha pagado, pero no la parte que sabemos que no se pagará.

Es decir, si un tío me debe 50 € a pagar en 24 cuotas, y lleva 12 cuotas impagas y 12 futuras pendientes de pago, Comunitae dice que tengo 25 € impagados, pero que los otros 25 € van OK. Es evidente que todo el préstamo está en riesgo, los 50 €. Por otra parte me pregunto por qué no está en fase judicial... se supone que a partir de 3 préstamos va a judicial. Yo tengo préstamos con 7, 8, 9 cuotas impagadas... y siguen sin ir a judicial ni dar explicaciones de ningún acuerdo.

Cuando vieron que los préstamos a particulares no se devolvían, subieron un montón los intereses para promediar... y tan contentos. Las PYMES eran todas al 15%, y de repente hay clasificaciones que no tienen ningún sentido y cae la rentabilidad salvo las que según ellos son de alto riesgo (que no sabemos si lo son o no, porque no sabemos casi nada de la PYME). Es ridículo que tengamos más información del garante que del que realmente está percibiendo el préstamo.


----------



## Ucomunitae (24 Nov 2014)

L


musu19 dijo:


> a mi me va bien... pero puede ser suerte.... pero no me fio de esa pagina!!!



Hola musu19,

Seguramente tengas muy pocos prestamos y ahí si juega un papel importante la suerte. Si solo tienes por ejemplo 5 prestamos es muy posible que *con suerte* no tengas ningún impago y puedas decir que para ti funciona bien y que es rentable. Pero imagina si con *mala suerte* tuvieses un par de impagos. La rentabilidad en tanto por ciento seria escandalosamente negativa.

Saludos y que siga la suerte.

Lei mas tarde tu post con los impagos, lo siento.

_____________________________

https://twitter.com/UComunitae


----------



## Ucomunitae (24 Nov 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> La verdad es que no uso Twitter, pero espero que cualquiera que quiera informarse al menos llegue a este foro y pueda leernos.
> 
> Yo también tengo invertida una cantidad similar a la tuya, tanto invertida, como en riesgo según Comunitae. En realidad en riesgo hay más dinero, porque Comunitae sólo considera en riesgo la parte que tenía que haberse pagado y aún no se ha pagado, pero no la parte que sabemos que no se pagará.
> 
> ...




Hola Burbujo,

Es una lastima. Veo que tienes claro como funciona Comunitae y podrias aportar mucho.

Saludos 

_____________________________

https://twitter.com/UComunitae


----------



## Ucomunitae (24 Nov 2014)

abbadon15 dijo:


> Impagos:
> CPP_007136
> CPP_007136
> 
> Podriamos poner todos los que tenemos para recopilarlos, así tenemos un poco más claro la merienda de negros que es esto.



Vamos a intentarlo.

Pongo foto de los impagos. Estan puestos también en Twitter.

_____________________________

https://twitter.com/UComunitae


----------



## musu19 (25 Nov 2014)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> L
> 
> Hola musu19,
> 
> ...



pues rondando los 100prestamos!!!... si, en principio viendo lo que pasa, tengo bastante suerte!!!... 

A mi me encanta el proyecto, pero les falla la cuminicacion con los usuarios!!! :
__________________


----------



## C.J. (25 Nov 2014)

Pues yo tengo unos 400 prestamos. Unos 10000 euros invertidos. 

Particulares presté al principio. Sólo tengo 20 y de ellos 4 morosos.

Pymes, la mayoría de mi cartera (95%).

Hasta ahora bien, pero desde hace un par de meses, entre los de ROS ROCA y alguno más, tengo 10 impagados de pymes. Vamos, que me ha comido la rentabilidad.

A día de hoy estoy desinvirtiendo el 100%, ya no me fio y me voy. A día de hoy tengo 9000 en prestamos vivos y bajando.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 03:25 ----------

Ahm, por cierto, ¿Quién coño presta al 2.5% TAE?. Si descuentas las comisiones de Comunitae queda un 0.5% y después viene hacienda, en fin, todo muy raro.


----------



## musu19 (25 Nov 2014)

Es cierto. Ese 2,5 es matador.... el mas niño tenia q ser un 7-8 por que comunitaria esta regalando nuestro dinero.. Yo también ienso en ir cerrando y dejar una cuenta de forma residual si la cosa no cambia un poco.


----------



## Ucomunitae (25 Nov 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> pues rondando los 100prestamos!!!... si, en principio viendo lo que pasa, tengo bastante suerte!!!...
> 
> A mi me encanta el proyecto, pero les falla la cuminicacion con los usuarios!!! :
> __________________



Hola musu19,

Pues no son pocos, no. Espero que la suerte te siga acompañando.

El proyecto como tal esta bien. Los resultados y la gestión de Comunitae, además de la falta de transparencia es lo que falla.

Tener prestamos con impagos y que un mes después no figure ninguna acción de gestión del impago en el historial de la web, y que no te contesten a los mails. *Como que no es de recibo*.

Saludos

__________________________________________

Puedes seguir la cuenta *Usuarios Comunitae*

https://twitter.com/UComunitae

---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 14:17 ----------




musu19 dijo:


> Es cierto. Ese 2,5 es matador.... el mas niño tenia q ser un 7-8 por que comunitaria esta regalando nuestro dinero.. Yo también ienso en ir cerrando y dejar una cuenta de forma residual si la cosa no cambia un poco.




*No solo eso. El préstamo que pongo a continuación es a 34 días.*
______________________________________________________________

Datos empresa solicitante
 Solicita un préstamo de 10.975€ a 34 días al 2,5% anual.
 Su actividad es preparación de leche y otros productos lácteos.
 Fue fundada en el año 2008, tiene 18 empleados y una facturación anual de 7.443.851,38€.
 No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.
______________________________________________________________

Desde el momento que subastas en el préstamo ya tienes el dinero atado. ¿Cuánto tiempo pasa desde que se subasta hasta que se formaliza el préstamo?. ¿Cuánto tiempo pasa desde que se vence el préstamo hasta que se hace efectivo el pago en nuestra cuenta?. Facilmente pueden ser 7 mas 7 días, total 14 días. Si sumamos los 34 días de vigencia del préstamo los *14 días perdidos*, *¿Qué TAE queda?*.

*Calcular ese préstamo a 48 días, queda una TAE de risa.*


----------



## Avanza (25 Nov 2014)

Sinceramente no entiendo como podeis prestar dinero al 2,5% anual siendo encima un prestamo personal sin aval donde si no paga el cliente a saber si cobrais ,y mas cuando los bancos quintuplican el coste facilmente en un prestamo similar. El banco lo normal es que ponga mejores condiciones que un prestamista particular porque el banco tiene recursos que el partiular no tiene,sin embargo resulta que prestais a mejores condiciones.


----------



## nadakeperder (25 Nov 2014)

Puede resultar extraño. pero he recibido el pago de mi primer préstamo amortizado a PYME.
El CPP008236
Lo curioso es que amortizaba hoy, y debería recibir mis fondos el día 30-nov. El caso es que me pagaron desde esta misma mañana.


----------



## Ucomunitae (26 Nov 2014)

nadakeperder dijo:


> Puede resultar extraño. pero he recibido el pago de mi primer préstamo amortizado a PYME.
> El CPP008236
> Lo curioso es que amortizaba hoy, y debería recibir mis fondos el día 30-nov. El caso es que me pagaron desde esta misma mañana.



Hola nadakeperder,

En realidad en prestamos a PYMES es como debería ser. El pago el dia del vencimiento o al dia siguiente. En un préstamo a 8 días, que los hay, entre los días de formalización y la demora en el pago después del vencimiento se supera la duración del préstamo por lo que la TAE real se desploma.

Saludos


----------



## C.J. (26 Nov 2014)

Estoy flipando. Hay varios préstamos al 2.5% TAE, que en realidad es un 0,5%, y no solo se cubren, sino que hay gente poniendo ahí 1000 euros. En fin.


----------



## polanski (26 Nov 2014)

*ROS ROCA y LA GURTEL*

Hoy viene en El Confidencial un artículo donde dice que la queridísima Ministra Mato, ) va a tener que ir a declarar a juicio por beneficiarse "presuntamente" de los menesteres de su marido.
Ruz declara a Mato partícipe a título lucrativo de la Gürtel y deberá ir a juicio - Noticias de España


Pues en el Auto que han colgado, resulta que la *famosa empresa ROS ROCA que ha impagado unos cuantos pagarés* está metida en tó el ajo de *LA GURTEL*. Y ahora vas y lo cascas! http://www.ecestaticos.com/file/9a4495e0acc844e7afddcdad6e84dd33/1417006548.pdf

¿Le reclamamos el dinero al Bigotes?

Pinta mu negro.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (27 Nov 2014)

Hoy aparece otro préstamo a PYME impagado: CPP_007797

Datos empresa solicitante
 Solicita un préstamo de 12.449€ a 87 días al 15% anual.
 Su actividad es fabricación de papel y cartón para la industria alimentaria .
 Fue fundada en el año 1993, tiene 20 empleados y una facturación anual de 16.274.921€.
 No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Garantía que ofrece
 Los derechos de cobro de un pagaré con fecha de vencimiento 25/11/2014.
 El emisor del pagaré es BELINPAT SL 
 Su actividad es fabricación otros manipulación de papel, etc.
 Fue fundada en el año 2000, tiene 5 empleados y en el ejercicio 2012 facturó 1.758.783,53€, obtuvo un resultado de 14.766,53€ y su activo era de 1.854.891,12€.
 No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.


----------



## Ucomunitae (27 Nov 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Hoy aparece otro préstamo a PYME impagado: CPP_007797
> 
> Datos empresa solicitante
>  Solicita un préstamo de 12.449€ a 87 días al 15% anual.
> ...



Me sonaba y busque entre los prestamos vencidos, esto encontré:

Datos empresa solicitante
 Solicita un préstamo de 4.733€ a 80 días al 15% anual.
 Su actividad es compra, venta, almacenamiento, importación, exportación, transformación y fabricación de papel.
 Fue fundada en el año 1993, tiene 6 empleados y una facturación anual de 1.498.532€.
 No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.


Garantía que ofrece
 Los derechos de cobro de un pagaré con fecha de vencimiento 26/05/2014.
 El emisor del pagaré es GREGORIO RODRIGUEZ CORROCHANO, S.L. 
 Su actividad es fabricación de papel y cartón para la industria alimentaria .
 Fue fundada en el año 1993, tiene 20 empleados y en el ejercicio 2012 facturó 16.274.921€, obtuvo un resultado de 80.385,72€ y su activo era de 12.699.915€.
 No tiene incidencias en el Registro de Aceptaciones Impagadas, ni de tipo judicial.

.


----------



## musu19 (27 Nov 2014)

yo tambien tengo [los que tengo] impagados del que este "GREGORIO RODRIGUEZ CORROCHANO, S.L. " aparece como garante!!!


----------



## Ucomunitae (28 Nov 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> yo tambien tengo [los que tengo] impagados del que este "GREGORIO RODRIGUEZ CORROCHANO, S.L. " aparece como garante!!!




Yo tuve suerte, ese lo cobre.


.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2014 at 00:54 ----------

Una lectura medianamente detallada de estas respuestas nos puede dar una idea de la *calidad de los análisis de riesgo de Comunitae*.

Datos personales
 Tiene 49 años y vive en Navarra
 Casado, 2 hijos
 Enseñanza secundaria
 Trabaja por cuenta ajena
 Técnico cualificado con contrato fijo
 Lleva 12 años y 4 meses trabajando en la empresa actual


Ingresos y gastos
 Tiene una nómina de 1.980 euros netos al mes
 Paga de hipoteca 246 euros al mes


Préstamo que pide
 Pide un préstamo de 4.000 euros a 24 meses al 15%
 Quiere el dinero para adquisición / reparación del vehículo
 La cuota del préstamo es de 193,95 euros al mes


Información adicional
 No tiene incidencias en ASNEF
 Tiene vivienda propia con hipoteca
 Hemos verificado su empleo
 Ha contratado el seguro de protección de pagos



La conversación de abajo a arriba.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________

27/11/14 

 K000377602: 

Disculpa nuevamente: Aparte de la hipoteca pagas otros préstamos? Y la vivienda a nombre de quien esta (tuya únicamente, tuya y de tu esposa, tuya y de tus padres, a nombre de un familiar, . . . . etc)? De todas formas, por lo que se, el cambio de embrague, biomasa y correas no llega a 2.000 Eur, por si quieres aclarar la finalidad del resto . . . . Gracias y disculpa la insistencia ;-D 



27/11/14 

 K000399739: 
La hipoteca esta a mi nombre y el de mi esposa y tengo otro prestsmo de 8000 con una cuita de 150 euros mensuañes, Yo quiero el dinero para reparar un vehículo y adquirir otro uno un poco mas nuevo. 




26/11/14 

 K000377602: 

Hola, creo que ha quedado en el tintero: Pagas otros préstamos/tarjetas? La vivienda/hipoteca qué titulares tiene y si la cuota que aparece es una parte o la totalidad? Gracias



26/11/14 

 K000399739: 
No la totalidad son 680 




26/11/14 

 K000377602: 

Hola, A qué se dedica la empresa donde trabajas y qué puesto ocupas en ella? Tu conyuge obtiene ingresos? Caso afirmativo, en qué actividad y por qué importe? Cual es la finalidad de la operación, puedes ampliar info? Pagas otros préstamos/tarjetas? La vivienda/hipoteca qué titulares tiene y si la cuota que aparece es una parte o la totalidad? Gracias



26/11/14 

 K000399739: 
La empresa se dedica a la venta de camiones y yo soy el chapista . Mi cónyuge no obtiene ingresos. 




26/11/14 

 K000356685: 

¿Qué le ocurre al vehículo? ¿Se trata de un vehículo para uso personal o profesional?



26/11/14 

 K000399739: 
Le falla el embrague y el biomasa, además es necesario cambiar las correas de distribución. El coche es de uso personal.

.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (28 Nov 2014)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> Me sonaba y busque entre los prestamos vencidos, esto encontré:
> 
> Datos empresa solicitante
>  Solicita un préstamo de 4.733€ a 80 días al 15% anual.
> ...



Qué interesante... o sea, que el que actuaba como garante, ahora actúa pidiendo el préstamo... y voila! ya sabemos quién nos debe la pasta... el amigo Gregorio...

Genial, una vez más Comunitae demostrando su profesionalidad... y haciendo que prestemos a alguien que en su día ya fue conflictivo como garante.

Veremos el tiempo que me lleva sacar todo el dinero de ahí... y cuanto pierdo con "la gracia" de probar. Pero con Comunitae nunca más.


----------



## polanski (28 Nov 2014)

Mirando un poco he visto que este mes el amigo GREGORIO ha pedido (y le hemos prestado) dinero en estos 3 préstamos

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=95769

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=95825

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=95989

Yo me he librado. ¿Vosotros?

Pero me da a mi que hay Gregorio encerrado aquí.


----------



## abbadon15 (28 Nov 2014)

es que al 20% más la mordida de comunitae que les cascan... no puede ser trigo limpio!!!!


----------



## musu19 (28 Nov 2014)

Pues d los 2 impagos del garante Gregorio una ya se pago hoy.... Me mantengo a un solo impgado


----------



## Avanza (28 Nov 2014)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> Yo tuve suerte, ese lo cobre.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Vaya, ni que fuera tan dificil por parte de la entidad averiguar si una persona tiene o no otros prestamos o no, (de hecho no creo que sea por desconocimiento sino porque no han dado importancia al otro prestamo) con la cirbe y alguna cosilla mas podemos saberlo. Lo que me resulta extraño es que digan que de cuota solo paga 280 cuando resulta que es el triple...Y has tenido suerte como inversor que luego el cliente te dijera la verdad al preguntarle que si no...
Aun asi si te soy sincero la operacion no es tan mala, es decir, descuenta su sueldo a los 600 y pico creo de gastos y hay margen para uno de 4000 , su perfil es el considerado como bueno para una entidad bancaria aunque tiene que vigilar su endeudamiento


----------



## Katha (28 Nov 2014)

si quieren conocer mas sobre inversiones y préstamos les invito a visitar este link es muy interesante.
<p align="right">Encuentre Informacion<a href="http://latinoforex.com"><b> Forex en Español</b></a><b></b></p>


----------



## Ucomunitae (29 Nov 2014)

Avanza dijo:


> Vaya, ni que fuera tan dificil por parte de la entidad averiguar si una persona tiene o no otros prestamos o no, (de hecho no creo que sea por desconocimiento sino porque no han dado importancia al otro prestamo) con la cirbe y alguna cosilla mas podemos saberlo. Lo que me resulta extraño es que digan que de cuota solo paga 280 cuando resulta que es el triple...Y has tenido suerte como inversor que luego el cliente te dijera la verdad al preguntarle que si no...
> Aun asi si te soy sincero la operacion no es tan mala, es decir, descuenta su sueldo a los 600 y pico creo de gastos y hay margen para uno de 4000 , su perfil es el considerado como bueno para una entidad bancaria aunque tiene que vigilar su endeudamiento




También habría que sumar el otro préstamo. Y algo mas subjetivo como la sensación de desconfianza. Que sea para reparar un vehiculo y luego añada la compra de otro ...

.


----------



## IsidroLC (3 Dic 2014)

Los prestamos a pymes tenían menos impagados que los préstamos a particulares pero parece que esta situación esta cambiando. Nosotros por ahora estamos en liquidez sin abrir nuevas operaciones.
Están surgiendo nuevas plataformas de préstamos pero ninguna garantiza. Recuerdo una conversación con el CEO de Circulantis. Aqui podéis leer el texto:

El Portal del Inversor El futuro de las plataformas Crowdlending - El Portal del Inversor

Un saludo


----------



## vendetatrader72 (5 Dic 2014)

Yo meti poco dinero para probar y una operacion era un confirming de una pyme que vencia en poco tiempo y daba un 9% . Hize la inversion , y cuando vencio , veo que tengo en mi cuenta el dinero del interes pero el principal no está . Miro y resulta que he vuelto a invertir sin saberlo , encima en un prestamo a una constructora . Me he quejado y me contestan que tenia activado el modo automático. El modo automatico significa que cogen tu dinero y lo prestan como quieren sin ningun tipo de filtro . Les he reclamado varias veces , y me dicen que no pueden hacer nada que estaba activado el modo automatico . Yo no sabia que ese modo existia ni muho menos que alguien pudiera tirar su dinero de esa manera . 
Me siento estafado . Aviso de que tengais cuidado con esta gente.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (5 Dic 2014)

Bueno, pues parece que ya andamos mal en PYMES también. Un impagado, y dos que tenían que pagarse hoy y nada. Otro que se pagó pero con más retraso que los 5 días que dicen...

Yo ya he empezado a retirar todo el dinero invertido, el problema es que no parece fácil recuperarlo. Entre que pagan tarde y otros no pagan... por otra parte como más inversores intenten retirar el dinero, a ver si no se produce una especie de "corralito". Tengo mis serias dudas de que realmente no estén gastando más de lo que tienen...


----------



## polanski (5 Dic 2014)

Es extraño que algunos préstamos se pagan tarde por la gracia divina de "Gregorio" (ironia on) ahora que se acercan las fiestas y parece que nos quieren hacer pensar que esto funciona.... 

Me uno a tu idea de sacar el dinero a ver que pasa.

¡Yo también lo saco ahora mismo porque la prueba ha sido desastrosa!


----------



## C.J. (5 Dic 2014)

Yo comencé a plegar velas hace un mes. De 10000 euros de cartera ya tengo 7500 que iré retirando segun vayan pagando.

En pymes he pasado de tener 0 impagos a tener 9, que hacen un total de 800 euros.

Tengo los 4 famosos de ros roca, dos de nuestro amigo Gregorio y tres más.

En particulares solo presté al principio. Tengo 20 prestamos en total. Dos amortizados, 13 en regla y 5 morosos.

Vamos, que lo q he ganado en intereses se lo come la mora.


----------



## Matewarwar (6 Dic 2014)

Hola. Actualización al 6-12-2014:
Prestamos: 852, Amortizados: 517, pendientes: 335 A/B/C/PYME (63 A/B/C y 272 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 2 (de los € 100 han pagado € 14,97 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 2 (de los € 350 han pagado € 0,0 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 7 (de los € 350 han devuelto unos € 196,85 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 19 (de los € 2.050 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 485,98 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 79.188,51 € + intereses: 2.941,76 € 
Has prestado 107.184,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 471,79 €
Abono próximos días 2.073,66 €

Rentabilidad 10,9% / 12,88% (según Comunitae)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes 4 meses. Saludos.


----------



## Ucomunitae (7 Dic 2014)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Hola. Actualización al 6-12-2014:
> Prestamos: 852, Amortizados: 517, pendientes: 335 A/B/C/PYME (63 A/B/C y 272 PYMEs).
> 
> Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 2 (de los € 100 han pagado € 14,97 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
> ...



Hola,

¿La rentabilidad 10,9% / 12,88% es la que pone Comunitae en su web o es calculada por ti?


Para de verdad hacernos una idea general de como estamos y de forma sencilla os propongo este calculo:

Intereses - Comisiones - Fallidos - Impagos

A la fecha si estamos por encima o por debajo de 0 se vera rápido como va el tema.

Saludos

.


----------



## polanski (8 Dic 2014)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Hola. Actualización al 6-12-2014:
> Prestamos: 852, Amortizados: 517, pendientes: 335 A/B/C/PYME (63 A/B/C y 272 PYMEs).
> 
> Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 2 (de los € 100 han pagado € 14,97 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
> ...




Si tienes 2.050 euros de impagados en Pymes que hace meses no tenías + 471,79 euros de comisiones que te han cobrado = 2.521,79 euros y has cobrado 2.941,76 euros en intereses, "me parece" que no tienes esa rentabilidad que dices tener o que Comunitae dice que tienes.

A mi me sale un beneficio de 419,97, y habiendo invertiro y reinvertido 107.000 euros, sale una rentabilidad del 0,39%. 

Dinos ¿cuál es tu rentabilidad de verdad a día de hoy?

Por que parece ser que como ha dicho otro usurio, hay gente que parece que gana un 15% y realmente está en pérdidas, y con los datos que publicas es evidente.


----------



## Ucomunitae (8 Dic 2014)

polanski dijo:


> Si tienes 2.050 euros de impagados en Pymes que hace meses no tenías + 471,79 euros de comisiones que te han cobrado = 2.521,79 euros y has cobrado 2.941,76 euros en intereses, "me parece" que no tienes esa rentabilidad que dices tener o que Comunitae dice que tienes.
> 
> A mi me sale un beneficio de 419,97, y habiendo invertiro y reinvertido 107.000 euros, sale una rentabilidad del 0,39%.
> 
> ...



Hola,

Te olvidaste de los Fallidos.

Por cierto, para calcular la rentabilidad anual no se puede usar la cifra de lo invertido o reinvertido. Se tiene que usar el capital efectivamente aportado y el periodo comprendido.

*Edito** y utilizando los datos de Matewarwar me atrevo a hacer una aproximación de como le va la *_"*cosa*"._

Intereses - Comisiones - Fallidos - Impagos = Resultado
*2.941,76 - 471,79 - 435,03 - 2.203,15 =* *-168,21*

Este resultado me da a mi, mas lo que eventualmente se recupere y menos lo que en el futuro puedan impagar.

Si hay algún error me lo comunicáis. Espero que a Matewarwar no le moleste que haya utilizado sus datos.

Saludos

.


----------



## dalamar66 (9 Dic 2014)

Efectivamente, para saber la rentabilidad tienes que ver el dinero que has ingresado en ese periodo, no utilizar el reinvertido, si has tenido reembolsos tienes que calcular el saldo medio que has tenido, eso ya debe de incluir los fallidos.

Y con eso calculas intereses, menos comisiones y tienes la rentabilidad.

Comunitae usa rentabilidad futuras sin contar con las comisiones ni ajustar por morosidad esperada como rentabilidades efectivas, lo cual difiere mucho de la realidad, ya que la realidad a fin de cuentas es lo que te va a quedar en el bolsillo cuando liquides todos los prestamos y no lo que comunitae quiera asumir en sus calculos.

Esta claro que se pueden utilizar mil formas de hacer calculos con o sin comisiones, con o sin morosidad o como nos de la gana, pero solo hay una cifra real al final que es el dinero que le va a quedar en la cuenta al inversor cuando decida dejar de reinvertir y espere a que todos sus prestamos venzan y esa es la unica rentabilidad real, que sin lugar a dudas va a diferir tremendamente de la rentabilidad que comunitae ha estado mostrando durante todo el proceso por "su forma" de realizar los calculos, yo ya no me meto en como de legal o ilegal es hacer eso o de si podria entrar ser publicidad enganosa, por mucho que tengan informacion de como se calcula la rentabilidad.

Eso es como lo de las preferentes, la informacion estaba ahi, pero no eres consciente del riesgo real ya que interpretar esa informacion no es trivial.

En el caso de comunitae, el que te digan que calculan de esa forma la rentabilidad no sirve para nada, ya que no tienes la informacion que realmente necesitas que es la morosidad media y que es la que realmente va a impactar en tus resultados, por lo que no te estan contando la verdad, solo te estan diciendo que vas a ver una rentabilidad altisima en tus resutados y en los de los demas que estan basados en el supuesto de que no vas a tener morosidad, algo muy lejos de la realidad, pero no sabes que impacto va a tener dicha morosidad hasta que lo experimentes en tus carnes (o en tu bolsillo).


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (9 Dic 2014)

Estamos a día 9 y en los cuadros de amortización sigue apareciendo la cuota de Diciembre como "Devengado". Estoy esperando el "Cobrado a la espera" y los chorrocientos "Impagado". ¿A qué esperan? ¿A ver si cobran alguno más para que no veamos lo desastroso que es todo?

Vaya personajes...

---------- Post added 09-dic-2014 at 09:47 ----------

Por cierto, creo que también "nos la están colando" cuando prestamos a PYMES, y en realidad no siempre prestamos a PYMES, sino que a veces estamos prestando a autónomos (viendo algunas cifras, por poder... podría ser una PYME, pero se parecen mucho más a las de un autónomo).

Este "detalle" es bastante importante, ya que una PYME (S.L.) si quiebra... quebró, y tu dinero se quedará (probablemente) sin cobrar para siempre, mientras que un autónomo deberá ese dinero de manera personal durante el resto de sus días, lo que hace más probable que algún día termine pagando.


----------



## musu19 (9 Dic 2014)

yo tengo cobrado todos mis pymes y me pongo en 0 impagados!!!... pero ese pyme que pago con "RETARDO" no se le aplica ningun tipo de recargo... se dan por satisfechos solo con que paguen?? claro, con nuestro dinero!!!


----------



## Rexter (9 Dic 2014)

Parece ser pues que no compensa en absoluto, porque estar siempre pendiente de retrasos e impagos y con el miedo en el cuerpo de que dejen de pagar para obtener un rendimiento bajo...
Se necesitan empresas más serias de este tipo que realmente se encarguen de gestionar bien las cosas y poner la cara tanto por los prestamistas como los prestatarios y ver que las comisiones que se quedan sirven para algo, no por la cara bonita de ser una simple web que pone en contacto.


----------



## C.J. (9 Dic 2014)

Hoy ha pagado Gregorio uno de los tres impagados que tenía con el.

Y llevaís razón. Yo llevo en teoría un 13% de rentabilidad, y según mís calculos descontando impagados y comisiones es de un 1.2%. Desde hace un mes estoy retirando todo.


----------



## polanski (9 Dic 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Hoy ha pagado Gregorio uno de los tres impagados que tenía con el.
> 
> Y llevaís razón. Yo llevo en teoría un 13% de rentabilidad, y según mís calculos descontando impagados y comisiones es de un 1.2%. Desde hace un mes estoy retirando todo.



¡Menuda jeta!


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (9 Dic 2014)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Hola. Actualización al 6-12-2014:
> Prestamos: 852, Amortizados: 517, pendientes: 335 A/B/C/PYME (63 A/B/C y 272 PYMEs).
> 
> Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 2 (de los € 100 han pagado € 14,97 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
> ...



Buenas,

veo que en posts tuyos pasados indicabas cuánto dinero habías retirado, mientras que ya no lo haces. Por otra parte antes en Comunitae veía siempre tus participaciones en "automático" en casi todos los préstamos (o en muchos), mientras que ya no te veo...

¿Estás retirando todo tu dinero de Comunitae porque ves que es un timo?


----------



## Matewarwar (9 Dic 2014)

Si, estoy reduciendo la posición. Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (9 Dic 2014)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Si, estoy reduciendo la posición. Saludos.



Cuéntanos más (si quieres). ¿Ha cambiado tu impresión sobre Comunitae? ¿Has encontrado algún otro lugar en el que el dinero puede rendir más y/o con mayor seguridad?


----------



## Matewarwar (10 Dic 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Cuéntanos más (si quieres). ¿Ha cambiado tu impresión sobre Comunitae? ¿Has encontrado algún otro lugar en el que el dinero puede rendir más y/o con mayor seguridad?



Hola. 
En contra:
1-Errores en las publicaciones: no quiero ni imaginarme los que no vemos. Esto lleva tiempo pasando y creo que no han rectificado. Hace tiempo que casi no participo en particulares por este motivo. 
2-En cuanto a las PYMEs: en general funciona, creo que eligiendo bien puede ser una opción a tener en cuenta. Con el nuevo rating de riesgo de estas ahora veo en la cuasi basura de algunos descuentos (E y F principalmente) en los que nunca hubiese invertido de saberlo. En mi opinión algunos de estos descuentos nunca debieron haberlos sacado a subasta. 
3-En cuanto a la transparencia: creo que siguen sin rectificar, tampoco veo que tengan voluntad. 
4-La publicidad de la rentabilidad es cuando menos cuestionable. La forma de mostrar la rentabilidad es…”creativa”…por no usar otras palabras. Pero es su política y la acepte en su momento. 
5-El sistema automático tiene su ventaja, pero también tiene su riesgo: en particulares difícilmente salgan dos o más prestamos del mismo particular simultáneamente, pero en Pymes es altamente probable que haya varios descuentos simultáneos lo que puede llevar a que estés expuesto a una PYME en particular ante un impago, y esto va en contra de la diversificación que es la esencia del sistema para bajar el riesgo. No puedes en el automático limitar a X cantidad de pagares de una empresa o a un x monto económico a una empresa (sea como cedente o como garante). Hace meses que les escribí pidiendo poder gestionar una configuración mas avanzada...
6-Comparando con otras plataformas: las hay mas transparentes en cuanto a la información. 

A favor: 
1-El grupo de impagos de particulares con el tiempo ha ido fluctuando entre 6-10 sobre un total de 89 prestamos. El recobro funciona, pero es lento y se toman su tiempo. 
2-El sistema de rating de las Pymes: creo que es algo interesante, probablemente en 1-2 años cuando tenga volumen será interesante ver el riesgo/beneficio de cada categoría. 
3-Modificaciones en la plataforma: Con el tiempo van haciendo correcciones sobre la marcha. 

Judiciales: Queda pendiente por ver como evoluciona el tema de los judiciales tanto en particulares como en Pymes. 

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Dic 2014)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Hola.
> En contra:
> 1-Errores en las publicaciones: no quiero ni imaginarme los que no vemos. Esto lleva tiempo pasando y creo que no han rectificado. Hace tiempo que casi no participo en particulares por este motivo.
> 2-En cuanto a las PYMEs: en general funciona, creo que eligiendo bien puede ser una opción a tener en cuenta. Con el nuevo rating de riesgo de estas ahora veo en la cuasi basura de algunos descuentos (E y F principalmente) en los que nunca hubiese invertido de saberlo. En mi opinión algunos de estos descuentos nunca debieron haberlos sacado a subasta.
> ...



Gracias. Hablas de que hay otras plataformas con mayor transparencia, ¿Cuáles recomiendas? ¿mejor rentabilidad? ¿Menos morosidad? ¿O "sólo" más transparencia con parecidos resultados?


----------



## Matewarwar (10 Dic 2014)

Hola: 
NO recomiendo a ninguna plataforma. Simplemente las estoy probando, aunque de las que participo me gusta Arboribus (1-esta centrada en prestamos a pymes con amortización mensual, 2-hay acceso a libros y ejercicios anteriores, 3-las subastas van lentas, pero van, 4-el resumen de la rentabilidad es mas transparente), Circulantis (1-funciona con descuento de pagares al igual que los de comunitae, 2-de entrada funcionan con una escala de rating) y Loanbook (casi igual que Arboribus)

Saludos.


----------



## musu19 (10 Dic 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> yo tengo cobrado todos mis pymes y me pongo en 0 impagados!!!... pero ese pyme que pago con "RETARDO" no se le aplica ningun tipo de recargo... se dan por satisfechos solo con que paguen?? claro, con nuestro dinero!!!



me autorespondo con la respuesta de comunitae, que si ha sido rapida!!



> Buenos días,
> 
> Gracias por escribirnos. En el caso de los préstamos a PYMES cuando se produce un impago iniciamos el proceso de reclamación amistoso. Si conseguimos que regularicen pronto la situación muchas veces lo hacemos sin cobrar intereses por retraso. Para cobrar dichos intereses tendríamos que acudir a la vía judicial y eso haría que el impago se alargara en el tiempo.
> 
> Un saludo y disculpe las molestias.


----------



## indibil (10 Dic 2014)

Leyendo este hilo, creo que muchos comprenderán ahora el porqué los bancos no prestan mucho; y el motivo por el cual suelen pedir bastantes garantías para dar un préstamo. El problema de muchos empresarios no es que no les den crédito, es que nadie debería prestarles ni cinco euros.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Dic 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> me autorespondo con la respuesta de comunitae, que si ha sido rapida!!



Eso me respondieron a mí hace un tiempo ante la misma queja con otro préstamo. Y se quedan tan frescos... como no es su dinero sino el nuestro...

---------- Post added 10-dic-2014 at 12:45 ----------




indibil dijo:


> Leyendo este hilo, creo que muchos comprenderán ahora el porqué los bancos no prestan mucho; y el motivo por el cual suelen pedir bastantes garantías para dar un préstamo. El problema de muchos empresarios no es que no les den crédito, es que nadie debería prestarles ni cinco euros.



Aquí de lo que nos quejamos es de falta de transparencia. Si nos informaran bien de todo, también nosotros podríamos decidir a quién es más seguro prestar y a quién es menos seguro.

Por otra parte, los bancos siempre ganan, porque si hacen bien las cosas, generan beneficio, y ahí está su ganancia, y si las hacen mal el Estado les rescata. Es "un poquito" diferente que nuestro caso...


----------



## averapaz (11 Dic 2014)

10 días después del devengo de los recibos aún no sabemos quién ha pagado y quién no... Otro síntoma más de las malas prácticas de esta "empresa"


----------



## alejandrode (11 Dic 2014)

¿Quién quiero pagar por ello ?


----------



## lobox (11 Dic 2014)

Yo tambien estoy deshaciendo posiciones en comunitae. Me he sentido decepcionado y un poco traicionado. Tengo alguna pyme impagada y ya se que nadie regala duros a cuatro pesetas pero esperaba algo mas de profesionalidad por parte de comunitae


----------



## Avanza (12 Dic 2014)

Una pregunta, cuando se produce algún impago de un préstamo tramitado en esta plataforma que se hace desde la empresa?

Se reclama la deuda o deja que seáis vosotros los que decidáis porque vía preferís actuar ya sea un abogado, una empresa de recobro...?


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (12 Dic 2014)

Avanza dijo:


> Una pregunta, cuando se produce algún impago de un préstamo tramitado en esta plataforma que se hace desde la empresa?
> 
> Se reclama la deuda o deja que seáis vosotros los que decidáis porque vía preferís actuar ya sea un abogado, una empresa de recobro...?



Sabe Dios. Lo que es seguro es que a nosotros no nos preguntan nada ni nos dejan decidir nada.

Lo que hacen ellos... lo sabrán ellos, porque como no informan... ni actualizan a tiempo (y a veces nunca) el historial de acciones, etc.

Resumen: Hacen lo que quieren, si es que hacen algo, con total opacidad.


----------



## Ucomunitae (16 Dic 2014)

Hola,

Con el mes de Diciembre nos encontramos con dos nuevos impagos.

Pasamos de 7 a 9 impagos de 30 prestamos personales activos y 2 impagos en Pymes de 11 activos.

Espero que en esta lotería hayais tenido mas suerte que yo.

Saludos

.


----------



## polanski (16 Dic 2014)

dalamar66 dijo:


> Efectivamente, para saber la rentabilidad tienes que ver el dinero que has ingresado en ese periodo, no utilizar el reinvertido, si has tenido reembolsos tienes que calcular el saldo medio que has tenido, eso ya debe de incluir los fallidos.
> 
> Y con eso calculas intereses, menos comisiones y tienes la rentabilidad.
> 
> ...



¡He visto que has palmado uno nuevo de pymes este mes! 
He visto tu blog y he visto que controlas del tema, ¿que recomiendas hacer?


----------



## musu19 (16 Dic 2014)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Con el mes de Diciembre nos encontramos con dos nuevos impagos.
> 
> ...



me mantengo en 0 impagados [pagaron tarde, pero pagaron] ahora que voy a cumplir un año en comunitae!!!


----------



## polanski (16 Dic 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> me mantengo en 0 impagados [pagaron tarde, pero pagaron] ahora que voy a cumplir un año en comunitae!!!



Te voy a nombrar mi gestor personal musu19!!:baba: El problema es que hay poco de donde rascar


----------



## C.J. (16 Dic 2014)

Habeís visto los personales? A mi me salen 'cobrado a la espera' hasta alguno que lleva 10 cuotas seguidas sin pagar. Raro raro.


----------



## musu19 (16 Dic 2014)

polanski dijo:


> Te voy a nombrar mi gestor personal musu19!!:baba: El problema es que hay poco de donde rascar



suerte.... y mas pyme que personales!!


----------



## Ucomunitae (16 Dic 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Habeís visto los personales? A mi me salen 'cobrado a la espera' hasta alguno que lleva 10 cuotas seguidas sin pagar. Raro raro.



Lo mismo hasta paga. :XX:

.


----------



## Matewarwar (17 Dic 2014)

Hola. 
Hoy he recibido en mi email una invitación, por parte de la directora de marketing de Comunitae, a un foro de inversores en Linkedin. Hago un par de capturas de pantalla de la invitación y de dentro de la red.
Parece que lo vuelven a intentar con un foro manejado por ellos. El anterior termino cerrado en forma abrupta. 
Saludos.


----------



## polanski (17 Dic 2014)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Hola.
> Hoy he recibido en mi email una invitación, por parte de la directora de marketing de Comunitae, a un foro de inversores en Linkedin. Hago un par de capturas de pantalla de la invitación y de dentro de la red.
> Parece que lo vuelven a intentar con un foro manejado por ellos. El anterior termino cerrado en forma abrupta.
> Saludos.




Un foro privado (yo escojo a quien admito) y moderado (yo escojo y sólo publico las cosas que quiero que salgan no es un foro)

El problema es que no saben cómo gestionar la empresa.

*¿Porqué no la invitas a unirse al hilo?* ¿A ver que te dice? Es bienvenida.

Diles que aquí los usuarios hablamos sin censura de nuestros problemas y que ya tenemos foro.

Por cierto, un poco más atrás del hilo había un grupo de Facebook que también hay gente unida. ¿Alguien sabe dónde está?


----------



## musu19 (17 Dic 2014)

pena que alli no te dejen trolearlos diciendo las verdades de su empresa!!


----------



## musu19 (18 Dic 2014)

O QUIEREN MEJORAR O LEEN EL FORO Y QUIEREN DAR OTRA IMAGEN!!!

me aparece un impago en prestamo personal.... miro historial y aparece algo y las gentiones realizadas.... intentare subir captura!!!


----------



## polanski (19 Dic 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> O QUIEREN MEJORAR O LEEN EL FORO Y QUIEREN DAR OTRA IMAGEN!!!
> 
> me aparece un impago en prestamo personal.... miro historial y aparece algo y las gentiones realizadas.... intentare subir captura!!!



Para mejorar no hace falta que hagan otro foro. Con dar transparencia a las gestiones y dar la verdadera rentabilidad es suficiente. 

Lo que han conseguido es que la gente se vaya a otras plataformas.

¿Habéis recibido la invitación al Foro ese? A mi no me ha llegado. Debe ser que sólo se la deben enviar a que lo quieren por algún motivo que desconozco


----------



## musu19 (19 Dic 2014)

polanski dijo:


> Para mejorar no hace falta que hagan otro foro. Con dar transparencia a las gestiones y dar la verdadera rentabilidad es suficiente.
> 
> Lo que han conseguido es que la gente se vaya a otras plataformas.
> 
> ¿Habéis recibido la invitación al Foro ese? A mi no me ha llegado. Debe ser que sólo se la deben enviar a que lo quieren por algún motivo que desconozco



repito lo que he dicho.... 

tengo un impago en prestamos personales, voy a la pestaña de historial [cuarta pestaña] y se ve las gestiones que van realizando...

no tengo invitacion a ningun foro!!

adjunto foto....


----------



## C.J. (20 Dic 2014)

Pues nada. Tres impagos más en particulares este mes que hasta ahora habían pagado y les quedan menos de 5 cuotas.

En total 8 impagos de 29 particulares (hace mucho que no presto a particulares).

Saquen ustedes sus conclusiones de la mora de estos. Menos mal que solo prestaba a 'funcionarios' ( a saber que entiende esta gente por funcionario) y todos tipo A.


----------



## musu19 (21 Dic 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Pues nada. Tres impagos más en particulares este mes que hasta ahora habían pagado y les quedan menos de 5 cuotas.
> 
> En total 8 impagos de 29 particulares (hace mucho que no presto a particulares).



me mantengo con un impagado en particulares... y varios en pyme que se supone que hace entre 5 y 10 dias que tenian que pagar....


----------



## Trilerotrolero (21 Dic 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> hace algunos meses se abrio otro hilo al respecto y se contaba que habian cerrado los foros porque los prestatarios protestaban mucho.
> 
> Parece ser que no perseguian suficientemente los impagados y la morosidad era bastante alta.



Si no se persigue el impagado, es de suponer que el prestatario estará más bien contento.


----------



## Ucomunitae (21 Dic 2014)

Otra de las cosas que considero como de poca transparencia es no saber cual es el total de créditos y el importe solicitado de una Pyme en comunitae.

Como ejemplo pego una imagen de los últimos prestamos de Pymes y vemos a *CEMAR SL* con multiples peticiones. ¿Cuántas mas tiene?.







.


----------



## polanski (24 Dic 2014)

Hola foreros

Creo que el amigo Gregorio vuelve a pedir dinero. Debe estar tieso! Y da un pagaré a 200 y pico días. No te jode!!!

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=97157

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=97156

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=97155


Cuidado con este tío!

Feliz Nochebuena!


----------



## musu19 (24 Dic 2014)

polanski dijo:


> Hola foreros
> 
> Creo que el amigo Gregorio vuelve a pedir dinero. Debe estar tieso! Y da un pagaré a 200 y pico días. No te jode!!!
> 
> ...



no se dan cuenta... que solo esta alargando su agonía... esta empresa es el reflejo de lo sucedido en la burbuja mobiliaria, la patada p´alante!!!


----------



## C.J. (24 Dic 2014)

Valgraf creo que no es Gregorio. Antes de los inpagos esta empresa ya tenía pagarés en Comunitae y hasta ahora siempre ha pagado.

Las de Gregorio son:

Inversiones Grecar, Belinpat...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (25 Dic 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Valgraf creo que no es Gregorio. Antes de los inpagos esta empresa ya tenía pagarés en Comunitae y hasta ahora siempre ha pagado.
> 
> Las de Gregorio son:
> 
> Inversiones Grecar, Belinpat...



Yo también creo que no es él. A ver si se anima a sacar otro pagaré el amigo Gregorio... y con él paga los que debe... Eso sí, los que presten ahora... a ver si lo recuperan con otra emisión futura, o no...:fiufiu:


----------



## musu19 (25 Dic 2014)

a mi el impago personal que tenia, ha pagado!!!! asique vuelvo a cero impagos!!!... me planteo el retirar dinero.... pero sigo [aunque sin agregar nuevos fondos]


----------



## polanski (26 Dic 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Yo también creo que no es él. A ver si se anima a sacar otro pagaré el amigo Gregorio... y con él paga los que debe... Eso sí, los que presten ahora... a ver si lo recuperan con otra emisión futura, o no...:fiufiu:



GREGORIO RODRIGUEZ CORROCHANO, S.L. está volviendo a pedir dinero.

La empresa que pide el dinero en estos préstamos es la misma que otras veces avalaba y sus datos coinciden. 

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=97155

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=97156

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=97157

En este préstamo se pueden ser como aparecía como EMISOR DE UN PAGARÉ y se observa *QUE LOS DATOS COINCIDEN*. 

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=85159

Por tanto, es evidente, que el que pide el dinero de los tres préstamos de arriba es GREGORIO RODRIGUEZ CORROCHANO, S.L. y da como garantía un pagaré a 200 y pico días. Más peligro que Gowex!

Mucho cuidado.

Y digo yo... ¿Comunitae *no se entera* de que un moroso vuelve a pedir dinero o *lo consiente* en contra de los intereses de los pequeños inversores?

Porque cualquiera de las dos cosas me parecen terribles....


----------



## Ucomunitae (26 Dic 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Yo también creo que no es él. A ver si se anima a sacar otro pagaré el amigo Gregorio... y con él paga los que debe... Eso sí, los que presten ahora... a ver si lo recuperan con otra emisión futura, o no...:fiufiu:



Hola,

GREGORIO RODRIGUEZ CORROCHANO, S.L. solicita el préstamo y ofrece como garantía el pagare emitido por VALGRAF EUROPA SL.

Felices Fiestas

.


----------



## Avanza (26 Dic 2014)

Tiene toda la pinta de que esta pidiendo nuevos préstamos para pagar los antiguos que tiene, y así lo único que se consigue es hacer la bola mas grande hasta que al final no hay mas que hacer.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (26 Dic 2014)

polanski dijo:


> GREGORIO RODRIGUEZ CORROCHANO, S.L. está volviendo a pedir dinero.
> 
> La empresa que pide el dinero en estos préstamos es la misma que otras veces avalaba y sus datos coinciden.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, lo miré rápido y mal. Gracias ;-)

---------- Post added 26-dic-2014 at 19:24 ----------




Ucomunitae dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> GREGORIO RODRIGUEZ CORROCHANO, S.L. solicita el préstamo y ofrece como garantía el pagare emitido por VALGRAF EUROPA SL.
> 
> ...



Eso parece... 

Felices Fiestas!

---------- Post added 26-dic-2014 at 19:29 ----------

Este préstamo me aparece como cobrado a la espera:

https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDe...ubasta&idSubasta=92823&vuelta=participaciones

Parece que ha pagado a tiempo en este caso...


----------



## C.J. (26 Dic 2014)

Cierto cierto. Ahora es Gregorio el que pide la pasta y no el que respalda el pagaré.

Menuda maraña.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (27 Dic 2014)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Hola:
> NO recomiendo a ninguna plataforma. Simplemente las estoy probando, aunque de las que participo me gusta Arboribus ...



Si, ofrece más detalles que comunitae y demás, pero cuando miro, hay poquisimos prestamos ( https://www.arboribus.com/web/subastas.html ) y los que hay, son a devolver mínimo en un año.


----------



## dalamar66 (27 Dic 2014)

*Rentabilidad*

Les propongo un ejercicio vayan a comunitae.com y vean la rentabilidad que dicen que han dado desde el inicio en 2009, despues miren el dinero que dicen que se ha prestado y el interes que dicen han recibido los prestamistas y hagan una simple division con la calculadora, veran que las cuentas no salen!


----------



## C.J. (30 Dic 2014)

Hoy ha pagado Gregorio 2 de los 3 impagados que tenía con el.


----------



## musu19 (30 Dic 2014)

C.J. dijo:


> Hoy ha pagado Gregorio 2 de los 3 impagados que tenía con el.



tarde, mal y arrastra!!! pero paga para que le prestemos_!!!


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Ene 2015)

Hola. Actualización al 01-01-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 572, pendientes: 281 A/B/C/PYME (63 A/B/C y 218 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 4 (de los € 200 han pagado € 56,08 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 5 (de los € 650 han pagado € 0,0 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 6 (de los € 300 han devuelto unos € 186,10 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 19 (de los € 2.050 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 43,58 €
Has enviado 52.011,50 €
Has retirado 31.700,00 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 84.371,79 € + intereses: 3.140,82 € 
Has prestado 107.184,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 496,53 €
Abono próximos días 5.396,79 €

Rentabilidad 10,9% / 12,88% (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.140,82 € (intereses) - 496,53 € (comisiones) - 793,92 € (judiciales) - 2.163,90 € (impagos) = - 313,53 € 
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes 3 meses. Saludos.


----------



## polanski (1 Ene 2015)

Gracias por compartirlo.

¡Pero que huevos más grandes tienen estos tíos! 

¿Nos toman por idiotas o que? 

Luego en España nos quejamos cuando hay escándalos, pero es que los números no mienten.


----------



## lobox (2 Ene 2015)

Compañeros GREGORIO CPP_007632 ha pagado. Yo casi he retirado todas mis posiciones y a la espera de un par que tengo por ahí. En cuanto terminen plegare velas.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (4 Ene 2015)

A mí también me han invitado el otro día a formar parte del grupo privado de Linkedin. No sé qué criterio seguirán para ir invitando a la gente... pero sólo somos unos 100 miembros de momento.

Por mi parte sigo desinvirtiendo todo lo que puedo, pero esto va a ser muy lento...

Me parece interesante seguir comentando en foros públicos el gran timo que supone todo esto, para que al menos otros que quieran informarse sepan la realidad como es.

¿Creéis que el modelo de Comunitae es sostenible? Yo tengo mis dudas de que ni a ellos mismos les salgan bien las cuentas, ¿Pueden realmente pagar su estructura, sueldos, etc. con las comisiones que nos cobran?

Si entro en la web, pone ahora mismo "Nuestros usuarios han prestado 13.653.637 €" desde 2009...

Creo recordar que no siempre la comisión fue de un 2%, creo que antes era de un 1%, pero voy a ser generoso y suponer que siempre ha sido el 2%. 0,02 * 13653637 = 273.072,74 € ; 273.072,74 € / 5 años = 54.614,55 €/año.

Me parece muy poco dinero... entiendo que el modelo sólo es sostenible endeudándose (sería "gracioso" tener que pedir dinero prestado para crear una empresa que presta dinero) y creciendo después para poder pagar la deuda. Y viendo cómo va la cosa... tengo mis serias dudas de que realmente puedan crecer, al menos somos unos cuantos los que nos estamos retirando. Cuando nosotros entramos no había demasiada información disponible sobre Comunitae, pero ahora ya estamos dejando constancia de lo que es... así que otros posibles "incautos" si quieren informarse, ya sabrán a qué atenerse...


----------



## Ucomunitae (4 Ene 2015)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> A mí también me han invitado el otro día a formar parte del grupo privado de Linkedin. No sé qué criterio seguirán para ir invitando a la gente... pero sólo somos unos 100 miembros de momento.
> 
> Por mi parte sigo desinvirtiendo todo lo que puedo, pero esto va a ser muy lento...
> 
> ...




Hola,

Lamentablemente la mayoría se deja llevar por los "cantos de sirena" de la publicidad que ofrece altas rentabilidades y "seguridad" controlada. Hasta que no escarmientan en propia carne ...

.


----------



## samolcue (4 Ene 2015)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> A mí también me han invitado el otro día a formar parte del grupo privado de Linkedin. No sé qué criterio seguirán para ir invitando a la gente... pero sólo somos unos 100 miembros de momento.
> 
> Por mi parte sigo desinvirtiendo todo lo que puedo, pero esto va a ser muy lento...
> 
> ...



Por lo que he leido en la web, eso corresponde con las comisiones que nos cobran a los inversores más luego tienen otras:

Comisión de apertura: 3% del importe del préstamo, con un mínimo de 120 euros. 

Comisión de impago: Se cobra cuando un recibo es devuelto. Comunitae cobra el 8% de la cuota impagada.

Creo que por aquí, es por donde lo pueden hacer viable, por que desde luego, por las comisiones al usuario no da suficiente dinero... Creo recordar que en breves introducian una comisiones por ingresar con tarjeta


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (5 Ene 2015)

samolcue dijo:


> Por lo que he leido en la web, eso corresponde con las comisiones que nos cobran a los inversores más luego tienen otras:
> 
> Comisión de apertura: 3% del importe del préstamo, con un mínimo de 120 euros.
> 
> ...



Eso es cierto, hay más comisiones... pero aún así, me parece muy poco dinero, aunque sea el doble o el triple de lo que yo calculé.

La comisión por ingreso a través de tarjeta sólo repercutirá lo que les repercuten a ellos, así que con ello no ganan dinero, simplemente no lo pierden, y con los recibos devueltos será lo mismo o parecido, incluso aunque añadieran algún margen... no es nada significativo en las cuentas generales de la empresa.


----------



## samolcue (7 Ene 2015)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Eso es cierto, hay más comisiones... pero aún así, me parece muy poco dinero, aunque sea el doble o el triple de lo que yo calculé.
> 
> La comisión por ingreso a través de tarjeta sólo repercutirá lo que les repercuten a ellos, así que con ello no ganan dinero, simplemente no lo pierden, y con los recibos devueltos será lo mismo o parecido, incluso aunque añadieran algún margen... no es nada significativo en las cuentas generales de la empresa.



Si creemos sus estadísticas, en 2014 han tenido 1.746 prestamos.

A un mínimo de 120€ por prestámo son 209k€, por lo que algunos serán de más y pueden llegar a los 300k... así que yo creo que sumando eso al resto de comisiones si que puede dar beneficios...


----------



## C.J. (7 Ene 2015)

A mi tb me invitaron hace casi un mes a ese grupo de linkedin, ni me he molestado en aceptar.

Por cierto, días 7 de enero y aún no he cobrado 19 prestamos a pymes que vencían el 30 y 31 de diciembre.


----------



## Avanza (7 Ene 2015)

El problema en si no es de Comunitae sino de la tasa de morosidad que hay en España, es decir, modelos como este en otros países esta demostrado que funcionan porque la tasa de morosidad es mínima, así cualquiera se atreve a prestar dinero, en España en cambio la cosa es bien distinta.

Los microprestamos por ejemplo para vuestro modelo de negocio (los que prestáis sin aval) seria mucho mejor, allí se presta a todo el mundo con no estar en ningún registro de morosidad, y aunque las tasas de morosidad llegan al 50% es un negocvio muy rentable.

¿Porque?

Porque al final la tasa de morosidad real es mucho menor porque nadie se queda en asnef por 100€-500€ mientras que pueda pagarlo, entre otras cosas por las dificultades que eso le acarrea, a eso sumarle los intereses que ponen, comisiones que cobran por retraso...


----------



## polanski (7 Ene 2015)

Si un préstamo es usurero, uno puede no pagarlo y la justicia te da la razón con lo que te sólo cobras el capital y ni intereses, por lo que no estoy seguro de tus consejos. Te puedes quedar con tu capital después de años de pleitos y sin haber podido obtener rentabilidad por tu dinero. 

A final, lo que veo es que no compensa riesgo - beneficio y hay mucha opacidad.

Y si, estoy de acuerdo que esto en España no funciona por la alta morosidad.

No estoy de acuerdo contigo con el tema de Asnef. Yo he estado en Asnef por devolver un recibo de telefonía por golfos y no pensaba pagarlo. A los 5 años te sacan, y como no tenía pensado realizar ninguna compra.... me daba bastante lo mismo. 

Por eso estos modelos no funcionan aquí. Morosidad + opacidad = fracaso


----------



## C.J. (8 Ene 2015)

Dia 8 y sigo sin cobrar los vencidos en diciembre.


----------



## polanski (8 Ene 2015)

Tranqui, todo tiene una explicación:

Opcion 1: Están de vacaciones desde el 24 de diciembre y no hay ni dios que dé soporte a los clientes que cada vez estamos más cabreados.

Opción 2: Han vuelto de vacaciones pero los préstamos que dices no se han pagado. ¡¡Houston tenemos un problema!!

Opción 3: Han vuelto de vacaciones y los prestamos se han pagado, pero igual no ingresan el dinero en la cuenta virtual de los inversores porque a lo mejor no quieren que lo saquemos todo y vayamos a otras plataformas más serias.

Feliz 2015


----------



## Ucomunitae (12 Ene 2015)

Porque solo tengo este préstamo de pagares en impago y es fácil deducir que es el que esta en judicial, sino... . En el historial del préstamo todavía figura _"*Ninguna acción registrada hasta el momento para este préstamo*"_.









.


----------



## musu19 (13 Ene 2015)

pues yo sigo con cero impagos... eso si estos prestamos al 2.5% lo siento, voy a empezar a retirar fondos ya!!! aunque viendo lo que dan los bancos?¿¿?!!!!!!

PD: no pido intereses de usura rondando el 20%... pero algo entre 7 y 14% que te deje algo de margen... que descontando todo se quedaria en un 2-3%


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (13 Ene 2015)

musu19 dijo:


> pues yo sigo con cero impagos... eso si estos prestamos al 2.5% lo siento, voy a empezar a retirar fondos ya!!! aunque viendo lo que dan los bancos?¿¿?!!!!!!
> 
> PD: no pido intereses de usura rondando el 20%... pero algo entre 7 y 14% que te deje algo de margen... que descontando todo se quedaria en un 2-3%



Lo de los bancos no tiene la incertidumbre que tiene esto. Préstamos al 2,5%, al quitar la comisión del 2% se queda en un 0,5%, para eso lo dejas en la cuenta naranja de ING.

Y eso en teoría, en la práctica se queda en menos de un 0,5% ya que pasan días hasta que se formaliza el préstamo y pasan días hasta que lo ingresan en cuenta. Por sacar unos céntimos a 50 euros, puedes perder 50 euros, y de hecho... se suelen perder. No compensa ni de lejos el riesgo.

Si has tenido suerte hasta ahora... huye mientras puedas o te quedarás en negativo.


----------



## musu19 (13 Ene 2015)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Si has tenido suerte hasta ahora... huye mientras puedas o te quedarás en negativo.



Eso es lo que estoy haciendo... sobre todo cuando no tienes unos porcentajes que puedan evitar algún impago para compensar!!!


----------



## lobox (13 Ene 2015)

Yo puedo decir orgulloso que ya no tengo un duro en esa plataforma. Hoy me ha llegado a mi cuenta el ultimo traspaso que me quedaba así que ya no sufriré mas con comunitae


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (13 Ene 2015)

lobox dijo:


> Yo puedo decir orgulloso que ya no tengo un duro en esa plataforma. Hoy me ha llegado a mi cuenta el ultimo traspaso que me quedaba así que ya no sufriré mas con comunitae



Enhorabuena!

Otros tardaremos más... entre los préstamos personales a 48 meses y los impagos... esto va a ir para largo hasta retirar el último euro, de lo que recupere, claro.


----------



## polanski (13 Ene 2015)

Hoy les he escuhado en la radio anunciándose en ESRADIO a las 22:00h

El anuncio era tipo matrix: "Chan, chan, las pymes no tienen acceso al crédito" stop. "tú inversor, entra y participa en Comunitae.com y ayúdales junto a otros inversores (o algo así)" y no paraban de repetir 902xxx y Comunitae.com

Creo que sería mejor decir:

"Chan.chan: Hay pymes zombies sin un duro que acuden a Comunitae buscando dinero debajo de las piedras, y están dispuestas a pagar unos tipos desorbitados. Los invesores meten unos euros para probar y se acaban mosqueando porque esas pymes no pagan los préstamos y acaban perdiendo dinero a pesar de que Comunitae publica que en teoría ganan una rentabilidad elevada. Consecuencia de impagos, mentiras, opacidad y pérdidas, hay inversores que deciden retirar todo su dinero de Comunitae y por eso necesitamos carne fresca, paisanín :XX:" 

Verdad verdadera


----------



## racional (14 Ene 2015)

Ya me queda poco dinero en comunitae unos 50€, pero veo que voy a perder unos 300€, llevo con esto desde 2011 y esto es lo unico que he ganado, perder 300€.


----------



## musu19 (14 Ene 2015)

lobox dijo:


> Yo puedo decir orgulloso que ya no tengo un duro en esa plataforma. Hoy me ha llegado a mi cuenta el ultimo traspaso que me quedaba así que ya no sufriré mas con comunitae



Yo con 0 impagos... espero retirar en los proximos meses lo invertido, puesto que a particulares el maximo que presto/prestaba era 24 meses y ya me parecia mucho!!

aun asi... a cero no creo que la deje, pero sera algo residual mientras no tenga ningun impago!!


----------



## abbadon15 (15 Ene 2015)

Solo un Judicial... 50€ creo que me doy con un canto en los dientes si termino así... huyendo como de la peste.


----------



## averapaz (15 Ene 2015)

Enésima historia con comunitae.

CPP_007940 Préstamo a Pyme

Vencía el 4 de enero y lleva varios días como Cobrado a la Espera. Ya me extrañaba la tardanza en reenvolsarme el dinero y en el día de hoy ha pasado a Impagado.

CPP_007946 Préstamo personal

Ha pagado la primera cuota. La segunda impagada. La tercera y cuarta salen como pagadas los primeros días y luego pasan a impagadas. Concretamente la 4ª también ha sido en el día de hoy.


Esto es un cachondeo señores.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2015 at 18:31 ----------

Por cierto, aparezco como 15% de rendimiento y según mis cuentas tendré aproximadamente -10 % (quizás hasta menos)


----------



## musu19 (15 Ene 2015)

visteis la nueva web??? puedes estudiar mejor las inversiones!!!

claridad... la misma de siempre NINGUNA!


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (16 Ene 2015)

De hecho, peor. Cuando vas a las participaciones en PYMES no te lista directamente tus participaciones. Y cuando vas al listado salen todas como "OK", incluidas aquellas que están impagadas. Luego si pinchas en alguna impagada que sale como "OK" y te vas al cuadro de amortización ahí ya sí que sale como impagado.

Cada día peor...


----------



## musu19 (16 Ene 2015)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Cada día peor...



solo mire por encima... comom todos o casi todos estoy recogiendo lo maximo que pueda!!


----------



## Ucomunitae (16 Ene 2015)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> De hecho, peor. Cuando vas a las participaciones en PYMES no te lista directamente tus participaciones. Y cuando vas al listado salen todas como "OK", incluidas aquellas que están impagadas. Luego si pinchas en alguna impagada que sale como "OK" y te vas al cuadro de amortización ahí ya sí que sale como impagado.
> 
> Cada día peor...



*Cada vez lo complican mas para que no se vea claramente la situación real de los prestamos.*

Si yo tenia 7 prestamos con impagos que se veian claramente al seleccionar los prestamos con 1 o 2 cuotas impagadas y los de 3 o mas cuotas impagadas; como es posible que ahora solo me figuren 4 como dudosos si no me han abonado nada mas??.

*Edito:* Dentro de los prestamos en OK (hay que buscar a fondo para encontrarlos) están los prestamos que faltaban de los impagados. Figuran como con pagos ATRASADOS. *Nos toman el pelo!!* 
*

¡¡Que ganas tengo de salirme de aquí lo antes posible!!*

---------- Post added 16-ene-2015 at 13:41 ----------




averapaz dijo:


> Enésima historia con comunitae.
> 
> CPP_007940 Préstamo a Pyme
> 
> ...



*Voy a decir una burrada, perdonarme por favor.*

Este es un *país de BORREGOS*, que perdiendo el 10% se contentan con que Comunitae les diga que es el +15%. La mayoría ni se preocupa en comprobarlo.

Saludos

.


----------



## polanski (16 Ene 2015)

No, el problema es que en España hay mucho listo, por no decir otra cosa.
Luego la gente se queja cuando hay escándalos.
Huele que apesta esta gente.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (21 Ene 2015)

Qué bien, he estado mirando los préstamos a particulares y ahora cuando me voy a los de PYMES aparentemente muestra bien lo que hay, pero cuando voy al detalle para ver realmente préstamo por préstamo cómo va... resulta que me lista los de particulares dentro del apartado de PYMES, es decir no tengo modo de ver realmente cómo va cada préstamo, pero vamos... sé que mal, porque había alguno que ya había vencido y el dinero no está en la cuenta.

Cada vez que cambian algo es para dar más opacidad a todo. Qué ganas de sacar todo de ahí... pero qué ganas...

Lo que más me fastidia no es la cantidad de dinero, porque cuando lo metí era consciente de que corría riesgo y que podía perder todo, lo que me fastidia es la opacidad y las ganas por parte de Comunitae de entorpecer todo.

En el foro de Linkedin el otro día alguien sugirió que con el dinero que Comunitae tarda en abonar en la cuenta podría estar sacando algún beneficio empleándolo en otras cosas durante ese tiempo y parece que le silenciaron. La verdad es que no me extrañaría nada. No hay nada peor que ser opaco para dejar muy claro que es porque algo se oculta.


----------



## C.J. (23 Ene 2015)

A mi me parece una chapuza más en beneficio de la opacidad.


----------



## Ucomunitae (23 Ene 2015)

¿Pero que chapuza es esta?

En los prestamos amortizados me dice que el beneficio real es de -35,98€ cuando aquí SI existe un beneficio real positivo.

Sin embago en los que tengo en judicial por importe de 105,78€ me dice que el beneficio real es de +38,63€.

Y lo de los OK no hay por donde cogerlo. Entre los intereses cobrados y los pendientes la cifra esta en poco mas de 50 €, y me dice que el beneficio es de ¿¡ +190,37 € !?

*La triste realidad es que los intereses pagados + los pendientes - los impagos (judicial) = da RENTABILIDAD NEGATIVA.*








.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (23 Ene 2015)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> ¿Pero que chapuza es esta?
> 
> En los prestamos amortizados me dice que el beneficio real es de -35,98€ cuando aquí SI existe un beneficio real positivo.
> 
> ...



Multiplicarán por defecto el beneficio por (-1). De ese modo en la mayoría de los casos conseguirán que dé beneficio donde en realidad hay pérdidas. Pero claro... las pocas veces que haya algo de beneficio, pues dará pérdidas.

A eso añádele una fórmula con un par de datos sin muchos sentido... y ahí tienes sus "cuentas" ::


----------



## Ucomunitae (29 Ene 2015)

Participaciones en Descuento / CONSTRUCTORA SAN JOSE SA 

Nº cuota Fecha devengo Capital Interés Estado
1 23/01/2015 50€ 2,49€ Cobrado a la espera

*¿Cobrado a la espera?, ¿a la espera de que? dos días lleva asi.*
.


----------



## lobox (29 Ene 2015)

Te puedo decir por propia experiencia que tengas paciencia. A mi también me paso y tardaron mas de una semana. ¿Porqe fue? Ni idea, ¿Que hicieron con el dinero esa semana? Ni idea. Por eso retire todo mi dinero


----------



## C.J. (2 Feb 2015)

Estamos ya en febrero.

Como sigue la cosa?.

Yo he retirado más del 75% de la cartera ya. A día de hoy me quedan poco más de 5000 euros que ire retirando en los días venideros según amortice; ahí incluyo las pérdidas.

A día de hoy 12 judiciales ( 11 de pyme y 1 particular).

Según comunitae 12% de rentabilidad. Según mis cálculos poco más de un 1%. 

Y dando gracias.


----------



## musu19 (2 Feb 2015)

Febrero... tengo 2000 lereles con ellos [el resto a buen recaudo]... 

Puedo decir que cero impagos/judiciales... pero como no me fio, me voy llendo... esos 2k son perdidas asumibles, asique seguire tentando a la suerte!!


----------



## Matewarwar (3 Feb 2015)

Hola. Actualización al 03-02-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 668, pendientes: 185 A/B/C/PYME (62 A/B/C y 123 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 4 (de los € 200 han pagado € 56,08 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 16 (de los € 1.900 han pagado € 0,0 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 7 (de los € 350 han devuelto unos € 190,79 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 21 (de los € 2.100 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 41.244,45 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 93.536,36 € + intereses: 3.481,35 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 550,76 €
Abono próximos días 2.581,92 €

Rentabilidad 10,08% / 12,03% (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.481,35 € (intereses) - 550,76 € (comisiones) – 2.043,92 € (judiciales) - 2.259,21 € (impagos) = - 1.372,54 € 
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes 2 meses. Saludos.


----------



## C.J. (3 Feb 2015)

Joder. Que barbaridad.


----------



## polanski (3 Feb 2015)

Decir a un cliente que gana un 10% cuando está perdiendo dinero, es un insulto. Porque la gente no es tonta, y antes se coge a un mentiroso que a un cojo.

El artículo 282 del Código Penal habla de la publicidad engañosa. La gente puede pensar que las rentabilidades de los inversores son ciertas y animarse a "probar", cuando la realidad es otra bien distinta.

Por los datos objetivos que refleja la gente, parece que Comunitae publica datos falsos de las supuestas rentabilidades de los inversores. Y esto, es lo peor que puede haber. Engañar o intentar engañar a la gente.

Este tipo de empresas merecen todo el reproche social. No podemos consentir este tipos de cosas ni un minuto más. ¡Basta de engaños!. Con actitudes como esta se está contaminando a otras empresas que están haciendo las cosas bien, como Arboribus. No puede ser.


----------



## polanski (3 Feb 2015)

La empresa Incryen, antigua Ros Roca Indox Cryoenergy solicita concurso de acreedores.

La filial Incryen del grup Ros Roca demana concurs de creditors

Deja un pufo de más de 170.000 euros que otra empresa había pedido a través de Comunitae avalando con pagarés de Ros Roca. Cientos de pequeños ahorradores no saben cuando recuperarán su dinero invertido.

¿Y ahora que Comunitae? El inversor pierde el dinero y vosotros habéis cobrado vuestra comisión. 

Con mi dinero, ¡NO!


----------



## lobox (4 Feb 2015)

polanski dijo:


> La empresa Incryen, antigua Ros Roca Indox Cryoenergy solicita concurso de acreedores.
> 
> La filial Incryen del grup Ros Roca demana concurs de creditors
> 
> ...



Cuenta mas por favor


----------



## polanski (4 Feb 2015)

lobox dijo:


> Cuenta mas por favor



La noticia se publicó ayer o antes de ayer en un medio catalán. No entiendo catalán, pero dice que piden concurso de acreedores. 

El resto, pues que la empresa ha pedido varios préstamos por importe de 170.000 euros en total a través de Comunitae y que están impagados a pesar de que nos prometían que estaban "buscando un inversor". 

La única realidad es que deja 170.000 euros de pufo pedidos o avalados a través de Comunitae y cientos de inversores que no han cobrado y dudo mucho que cobren.

Si alguien encuentra la noticia en castellano que la suba, por favor.

salu2


----------



## lobox (4 Feb 2015)

Animo a todos los que se han quedado atrapados en comunitae, espero que acabe todo bien.


----------



## polanski (4 Feb 2015)

Aqui está en castellano.

Noticia de ayer

La empresa Incryen acuerda solicitar concurso voluntario de acreedores - 20minutos.es


----------



## C.J. (4 Feb 2015)

Por partes.

Ros Roca no pidió dinero por Comunitae.

El que pidió dinero por comunitae fue un poseedor de pagares avalados por Ros Roca. Esto es peor para los prestatarios, ya que al ir al Concurso Ros Roca esos créditos no se pagarán.

Yo he palmado 250 en esa operación.


----------



## polanski (4 Feb 2015)

C.J. dijo:


> Por partes.
> 
> Ros Roca no pidió dinero por Comunitae.
> 
> ...



Mensaje editado. Gracias.


----------



## Ucomunitae (8 Feb 2015)

Otra vez con los impagos de GREGORIO RODRIGUEZ CORROCHANO, S.L. 







*Edito: Ha pagado hoy 11 de Febrero, pero sin abonar los intereses de demora.*


----------



## musu19 (14 Feb 2015)

despues de la retirada parcial de fondos... 3 impagos en pyme!!!


Bien hecho comunitae, dandome las razones por las que me estoy llendo!!

PD: os hicieron la mini-encuesta al iniciar sesion?¿?


----------



## Ucomunitae (15 Feb 2015)

musu19 dijo:


> PD: os hicieron la mini-encuesta al iniciar sesion?¿?



La mini encuesta en la que dice que han detectado que estas retirando fondos y te pregunta porque. *SI*


----------



## musu19 (15 Feb 2015)

esa misma!!!... 


van de mal en peor con tanto impago incluso en pyme B y C


----------



## C.J. (17 Feb 2015)

Yo les he puesto finos en la encuesta...


----------



## Ucomunitae (18 Feb 2015)

C.J. dijo:


> Yo les he puesto finos en la encuesta...



Pues yo ni la termine. Después de las dos primeras preguntas me parecio un "paripé" y pase de la encuesta.

En cualquier caso no valen de nada encuestas que luego no se aplican a la plataforma.

En cierta ocasión les hice mostrar mi malestar porque muchos prestatarios no respondían a las preguntas que se les hacia. Propuse como solución que se publicasen las preguntas independientemente de si contestaban o no. La primera respuesta fue que *"les parecía bien y que lo implantarían en breve"*. Al de un tiempo y visto que no lo hacían les recordé la promesa y como contestación esta vez fue *"que lo estudiarían"*. Repeti el recordatorio varias semanas después y ya la respuesta fue *nula*.

A estas alturas cada vez me importa menos lo que hagan o dejen de hacer. *Solo quiero recuperar lo máximo de lo aportado y pasar de ellos*.

.


----------



## C.J. (20 Feb 2015)

Hoy he vuelto a entrar a sacar dinero. Ya me quedan menos de 2000 pavos ahí (incluidos los juidiciales e impagos).

Al entrar había otra encuesta, pero solo de 2 preguntas.

Que cual era el motivo de reducir cartera (otra vez) y que si invertía en otras cosas.

Vaya tela.


----------



## polanski (20 Feb 2015)

*¿Cual es el motivo para reducir cartera? *

- Estoy perdiendo dinero y me dices que gano un 10%. Cuidado, no te vaya a crecer la nariz como a Pinocho...

-Tengo préstamos con cuotas impagadas y otros fallidos en judicial y no me dices la verdadera situación en la que están, por lo que me canso de tener mi dinero en su sitio más oscuro que Venezuela

-Los pagarés que se pagan (algunos), no se pagan en la fecha acordada, siendo una falta absoluta de serieda reiterada. No me transmite ninguna confianza vuestra empresa

-Con mi dinero hago lo que quiero

-Me llevo mi dinero a otro sitio más seguro y más transparente, pero no te lo voy a decir.


----------



## Mazaldeck (20 Feb 2015)

Vaya :ouch:. Parecía una alternativa muy buena para quitarle poder a los bancos.

Es una lástima que el funcionamiento tenga esos problemas. Puedo comprender que haya impagos (prestar es un riesgo) pero que tengas pérdidas y el sistema te diga que tienes beneficios, o que te diga que tienes más beneficios que la realidad :no: inaceptable.

Lo que decía, una lástima :


----------



## Avanza (20 Feb 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Vaya :ouch:. Parecía una alternativa muy buena para quitarle poder a los bancos.
> 
> Es una lástima que el funcionamiento tenga esos problemas. Puedo comprender que haya impagos (prestar es un riesgo) pero que tengas pérdidas y el sistema te diga que tienes beneficios, o que te diga que tienes más beneficios que la realidad :no: inaceptable.
> 
> Lo que decía, una lástima :



lo de tener perdidas y que el sistema te diga que tiene beneficios tiene que ser algún error técnico, no puede ser que se de esto de manera generalizada por parte de la empresa.
O eso o hay alguna variable que hace que salgan esos datos.


----------



## Ucomunitae (20 Feb 2015)

Avanza dijo:


> lo de tener perdidas y que el sistema te diga que tiene beneficios tiene que ser algún error técnico, no puede ser que se de esto de manera generalizada por parte de la empresa.
> O eso o hay alguna variable que hace que salgan esos datos.



Existen esas variables, que comunitae utiliza a su favor.

1. Incluye las comisiones que ellos cobran como beneficio (2%).
2. Los impagados los da como OK y siguen contabilizando como beneficios.
3. Retrasan el máximo pasar de impagados a judicial.
4. Una vez en judicial no contabiliza todo como perdida, en las de descuento solo el 50%.
5. Los retrasos en la fecha de pago no los computan para calcular la TAE.

Yo voy perdiendo* unos 255 Euros, para unos 2000 Euros de media** en 18 meses, incluyendo impagados y judiciales y sin embargo la rentabilidad baja que me da es del 6,05%. La alta es hilarante, 15,05%.

* Intereses -comisiones -impagados -judiciales
** 2500 Euros ingresados y reduciendo desde hace 4 meses aproximadamente, ahora hay 1300 Euros incluyendo impagados y judiciales.

*Veo esto:* 501 préstamos desde oct 2009 rentabilidad (inf/sup) 0,04% / 2,73% 
Me imagino la rentabilidad real que debe tener y no entiendo como sigue invirtiendo.

*O este otro:* 992 préstamos desde aug 2013 rentabilidad (inf/sup) 4,89% / 9,18% 
Se parece mucho a mi perfil temporal y con algo menos de rentabilidad atribuida, este Señor/a puede estar perdiendo perfectamente unos 6000 Euros. ¿Lo sabra?, o ¿creerá lo que le dice comunitae?.
.


----------



## C.J. (20 Feb 2015)

En mi caso algo similar. 

Llegué a tener 30000 euros ahí invertidos y a día de hoy no llego a 2000.

En mi caso me voy por su oscurantismo, tengo 14 pymes en judicial y 5 particulares (a particulares casi no prestaba).

Según ellos mi rentabilidad mínima es un 3.5 y la máxima un 14.5% TAE.

La realidad es q un depósito al 0.75 me hubiera rentado más en estos dos años.

Y yo gracias a Dios me voy con beneficios. La mayoría de inversores se va con pérdidas, ya que la mora en particulares debe ser del 30% como poco y en pymes va subiendo cada vez más.


----------



## musu19 (20 Feb 2015)

C.J. dijo:


> Y yo gracias a Dios me voy con beneficios. La mayoría de inversores se va con pérdidas, ya que la mora en particulares debe ser del 30% como poco y en pymes va subiendo cada vez más.



Esto es lo peor, pensaba que pyme podia ser el clavo al que agarrarse en comunitae, pero resulta que su mora cada dia es peor!!


----------



## polanski (21 Feb 2015)

Avanza dijo:


> lo de tener perdidas y que el sistema te diga que tiene beneficios tiene que ser algún error técnico, no puede ser que se de esto de manera generalizada por parte de la empresa.
> O eso o hay alguna variable que hace que salgan esos datos.



No es un error técnico.
Es la forma en cómo Comunitae calcula la rentabilidad.
Ingenieria financiera para no mostrar la rentabilidad real de los usuarios

Sí, la variable que hace que eso suceda es la "mano negra" de Comunitae. 
Parece que has caído de un guindo.


----------



## Juan A. (25 Feb 2015)

*Cansado de Comunitae, me cambio*

Hola,
Yo estoy sacando todo lo que tengo en comunitae, ya estoy cansado de estar pendiente del estado de los préstamos en los que participo y que no respondan mis emails. Un amigo me ha recomendado arboribus, alguien lo conoce y lo utiliza? Por lo que me ha dicho solo hay pymes y de momento la morosidad es de 0%. No se que hacer, la otra opción (la más fácil), es dejarlo en el banco o comprar bonos a un año y que me den una miseria.


----------



## polanski (25 Feb 2015)

Juan A. dijo:


> Hola,
> Yo estoy sacando todo lo que tengo en comunitae, ya estoy cansado de estar pendiente del estado de los préstamos en los que participo y que no respondan mis emails. Un amigo me ha recomendado arboribus, alguien lo conoce y lo utiliza? Por lo que me ha dicho solo hay pymes y de momento la morosidad es de 0%. No se que hacer, la otra opción (la más fácil), es dejarlo en el banco o comprar bonos a un año y que me den una miseria.



Comunitae te lo recomiendo si quieres vivir en una angustia permanente e igual acabas no sólo con pérdidas sino con un infarto.

Arboribus es todo lo contrario. 100% tranparente. Seria. Sólo préstamos a pymes y más largo plazo. 

Comparar Arboribus con Comunitae es como comparar a Adriana Lima o Gisele Bundchen con Belén Esteban. No es lo mismo, ni de coña, con mis respetos para la Esteban y para Comunitae.

Otras plataformas profesionales: Lendico y Loanbook


----------



## Ucomunitae (26 Feb 2015)

*El crowdlending permite invertir en economía real: Entrevista con Arturo Cervera en Rankia.* El crowdlending permite invertir en economÃ­a real: Entrevista con Arturo Cervera - Rankia

Por si quereis leer un rato.


----------



## Matewarwar (27 Feb 2015)

Hola. Actualización al 01-03-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 701, pendientes: 142 A/B/C/PYME (60 A/B/C y 82 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 4 (de los € 200 han pagado € 56,08 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 28 (de los € 3.100 han pagado € 3,05 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 8 (de los € 400 han devuelto unos € 250,51 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 11 (de los € 950 han devuelto € 29,96 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 45.463,43 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 97.591,58 € + intereses: 3.645,11 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 550,76 €
Abono próximos días 2.349,46 €

Rentabilidad 7,76% / 9,75% (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.645,11 € (intereses) - 550,76 € (comisiones) – 3.243,92 € (judiciales) - 1.069,53 € (impagos) = - 1.219,1 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## Ucomunitae (27 Feb 2015)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Rentabilidad 7,76% / 9,75% (según comunitae)
> Rentabilidad real: 3.645,11 € (intereses) - 550,76 € (comisiones) – 3.243,92 € (judiciales) - 1.069,53 € (impagos) = - 1.219,1 € (negativo)
> Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.



A los "inversores" de Comunitae que hayan llegado a leer esto les recomendaría que hagan uso de esta simple formula***, se les caera rápido la venda.

****Rentabilidad real: intereses - comisiones – judiciales - impagos*
No es una formula exacta, pero si muy simple de aplicar y bastante fiel a los resultados reales del momento de aplicación. Sin maquillajes.


----------



## musu19 (27 Feb 2015)

pues mis impagados de enero han pasado a estar pagados Y PARA MI SORPRESA con el capital+intereses+intereses de demora!!! no esta mal, no?

---------- Post added 27-feb-2015 at 22:55 ----------

PD: estos impagos eran pyme y uno de ellos solo amortizo intereses y parte del capital... pero vamos cobrando...

mañana veremos cuantos impagos tiene febreros....


----------



## EduardoB (3 Mar 2015)

Otro por aquí huyendo de Comunitae...hace meses me llevé un susto con Gregorio Rodríguez Corrochano y viendo las barbaridades que ha hecho Comunitae llegué a la conclusión de que el análisis de riesgos que realizaban era nulo.

Hace poco han cambiado a la persona responsable de riesgos, que no sé hasta qué punto tenía realmente conocimiento sobre valoración de riesgos financieros. 

Encontrar personas que puedan hacer un análisis realmente bien fundamentado es bastante complicado.

El historial de Comunitae es para echarse a temblar....han financiado auténtica basura que no pasan el corte en ninguna entidad financiera decente...Eroski, Grupo San José, FCC, Demoliciones Técnicas, Ros Roca, Teceltra...





Ucomunitae dijo:


> Participaciones en Descuento / CONSTRUCTORA SAN JOSE SA
> 
> Nº cuota Fecha devengo Capital Interés Estado
> 1 23/01/2015 50€ 2,49€ Cobrado a la espera
> ...




Grupo San José en 2014 perdió 120 millones EUR (sobre todo por ajustes contables). Yo miraría bien dónde se mete uno. 

Este grupo está al borde del abismo desde hace bastante tiempo.

La pregunta que yo me hago viendo esto es...¿hay alguien en Comunitae que controle esto o es que les da igual y todo lo que les llega lo sacan?


*Grupo San José es una PUTA MIERDA...hay que tener valor para meterse pero hay que ser un CANALLA para hacer meterse a otros...*

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={17ed1e82-e41b-4c62-a87d-88018379de81}


----------



## Ucomunitae (3 Mar 2015)

EduardoB dijo:


> Otro por aquí huyendo de Comunitae...hace meses me llevé un susto con Gregorio Rodríguez Corrochano y viendo las barbaridades que ha hecho Comunitae llegué a la conclusión de que el análisis de riesgos que realizaban era nulo.
> 
> Hace poco han cambiado a la persona responsable de riesgos, que no sé hasta qué punto tenía realmente conocimiento sobre valoración de riesgos financieros.
> 
> ...




Bienvenido Eduardo,

Tienes razón, pero ten en cuenta que los datos y detalles de los prestamos solo los sabe Comunitae. A dia de hoy no da el nombre de la empresa que pide el préstamo, solo del garante. 

En cualquier caso como a golpes se aprende ya me estoy retirando del campo de batalla.

*Me quedan menos de 1000 Euros.* :o


----------



## GeniusForce (3 Mar 2015)

Visto lo visto y llevo desde el 2013, llevo varios meses recogiendo velas en comunitae, me quedan unos 1500.


----------



## davidbitcoin (8 Mar 2015)

Hola, yo también he invertido en Comunitae y actualmente estoy sacando todo mi dinero. En este grupo de facebook presentan estadísticas de morosidad basadas en los datos aportados por los miembros del grupo de varias plataformas, entre ellas comunitae. Recomiendo entrar a formar parte de este grupo y comentarlo a todos los miembros del foro.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/580828362024364/

Tenemos que conseguir estar informados para que no nos timen como en Comunitae.


----------



## Ucomunitae (11 Mar 2015)

*Cuentas anuales Comunitae 2013*

De balances de cuentas no domino mucho. Saco en claro que en el ejercicio 2013 han tenido unas perdidas de 289.869,53 €.

Si alguien puede sacar mas conclusiones que nos lo cuente.

*Cuentas anuales Comunitae 2013:* https://www.facebook.com/download/1426945137602604/Cuentas%20Anuales%20Comunitae%202013.pdf

.


----------



## kimdra (17 Mar 2015)

Hola a todos,,,ya he comentado en varios foros que comunitae es una estafa en toda regla quieren acaparar todos los préstamos posibles para ganar dinero sin mirar el riesgo de nada...

Ya he comentado en varios foros mis penurias,,como en rankia etc,,impagos en descuentos como ros roca que sabiendo que estaban en quiebra y no pagaron alguno siguieron ofertndo alguno más de ellos al cabo de los meses.

En particulares ni te cuento y eso que dejé de invertir hace tiempo,,ayer mismo de golpe 4 judiciales más y casi todos tipo A....ya llevo 6 judiciales en part.

Les mandé un mensaje amenazador diciéndoles que ibamos a unirnos y denunciarles por opacidad y por engañar con las rent. y me llamaron varios dias para hablar conmigo pero pasé de ellos.

No estaría mal unirnos kn algún abogado haber que se puede hacer.

Hay plataformas más serias como Arboribus ,loanbook y circulantis pero esto me está haciendo pensar en retirar todo lo que pueda de toidas ya qye no merece la pena estar sufriendo tanto por rentabilidades altas si, pero con el primer impago que se tenga prácticamente se va todo a la mierda, además los españoles no estamos para devolver préstamos kmo van los tiempos, en fin seguiremos hablando, saluds y Arturo Cervera no se forre a costa de engañar a los demás


----------



## Zarra (18 Mar 2015)

kimdra dijo:


> Hola a todos,,,ya he comentado en varios foros que comunitae es una estafa en toda regla quieren acaparar todos los préstamos posibles para ganar dinero sin mirar el riesgo de nada...
> 
> Ya he comentado en varios foros mis penurias,,como en rankia etc,,impagos en descuentos como ros roca que sabiendo que estaban en quiebra y no pagaron alguno siguieron ofertndo alguno más de ellos al cabo de los meses.
> 
> ...



Hay una denuncia en Change.org por la presunta publicidad engañosa que hace Comunitae al calcular la rentabilidad. Todos unidos, ¡Podemos!

Os dejo el link:

https://www.change.org/p/banco-de-e...es-denuncia-publicidad-engañosa-comunitae-com

¡Por favor, compartidlo por redes sociales! Hay que conseguir el mayor número de firmas.

Si eres prestamista de Comunitae y todavía no te has dado cuenta de que tu rentabilidad puede ser falsa, lee el hilo hacia atrás y verás que hay gente que pierde dinero y según Comunitae, ganan un 10%.


----------



## kimdra (19 Mar 2015)

si gracias a por ellos


----------



## EduardoB (23 Mar 2015)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> *Cuentas anuales Comunitae 2013*
> 
> De balances de cuentas no domino mucho. Saco en claro que en el ejercicio 2013 han tenido unas perdidas de 289.869,53 €.
> 
> ...




Hola, sí, eso es lo más relevante de las cuentas de Comunitae. Ingresos reducidos y pérdidas recurrentes. Para 2014-2015 espero un bajón en los ingresos de Comunitae por la retirada de liquidez de inversores descontentos.

O desde Comunitae le dan la vuelta a la situación de forma contundente o lo van a tener muy muy muy complicado...


----------



## EduardoB (31 Mar 2015)

Comunitae o cómo jugar a la ruleta rusa...

INDUSTRIAS CONESA, S.L.

Fundada en el año 1978, 56 empleados y en el ejercicio 2013 facturó 3.758.743€, obtuvo un resultado NEGATIVO de *-6.425.101€* y su activo era de 13.340.335€.

Y la peña metiendo su pasta ahí...


https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=100916


https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=100915


https://www.comunitae.com/mostrarDetalleSubasta.html?method=mostrarDetalleSubasta&idSubasta=100914


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Abr 2015)

Hola. Actualización al 01-04-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 743, pendientes: 110 A/B/C/PYME (58 A/B/C y 52 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 4 (de los € 200 han pagado € 56,08 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 33 (de los € 3.600 han pagado € 3,05 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 8 (de los € 400 han devuelto unos € 253,52 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 7 (de los € 500 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 48.537,69 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 100.521,96 € + intereses: 3.794,34 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 556,11 €
Abono próximos días 875,30 €

Rentabilidad 6,69% / 7,73% (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.794,34 € (intereses) - 556,11 € (comisiones) – 3.740,87 € (judiciales) – 646,48 € (impagos) = - 1.149,12 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## powell1982 (1 Abr 2015)

Mira este articulo sobre comunitae:

http://www.creaingresospasivos.com/el-cuento-de-los-ingresos-pasivos-con-comunitae-com/


----------



## musu19 (2 Abr 2015)

como todos... la cuestion es escapar lo antes posible... me quedan solo 1700euros por recuperar [del dinero enviado, sin contar ni in centimo de beneficio]


----------



## nadakeperder (5 Abr 2015)

Leyendo todo lo leído, no me explico. Pero yo solo puedo decir que sigo recuperando mi dinero prestado con intereses incluidos.
Eso si, solo presto a empresas, hace tiempo que no le hago caso a los particulares.


----------



## C.J. (8 Abr 2015)

A mi me quedan algo más de 800 euros allí (los impagos/judiciales)


----------



## musu19 (10 Abr 2015)

visto lo visto... todos tenemos que huimos de comunitae... ¿pero como declarais esto en hacienda?


----------



## lobox (10 Abr 2015)

musu19 dijo:


> visto lo visto... todos tenemos que huimos de comunitae... ¿pero como declarais esto en hacienda?



En la página de comunitae tienes tu informe fiscal del año 2014 y en ese informe te explica como declararlo


----------



## Ucomunitae (15 Abr 2015)

Curioso, verdad??.


----------



## lobox (15 Abr 2015)

Son estudios buenos, al meter el dato se les abra ido un dedo.


----------



## Ucomunitae (17 Abr 2015)

A ver si contestan. Me temo que no.







Edito: Respondieron, pero ...







Pongo el correo, la imagen no se ve muy bien.

Su solicitud (n.° #19689) se considera resuelta. Si desea volverla a abrir, responda a este correo electrónico.


Atención al cliente (comunitae) 

17 de abr. 12:56 

Buenos días Xxxxxxxxx,

Gracias por escribirnos. Este mes tenemos una incidencia con los recibos debido al cambio de Banco. Se ha retrasado el cobro. A partir del mes que viene operaremos con normalidad.

Un saludo y disculpe las molestias


----------



## musu19 (18 Abr 2015)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> A partir del mes que viene operaremos con normalidad.
> 
> Un saludo y disculpe las molestias[/COLOR]




y cual es su normalidad.... en un año, nunca un mes es igual que otro


----------



## Thor89 (24 Abr 2015)

Me surge una duda...

El otro día recibí un correo de otra plataforma similar llamada Zank en la que comentaban lo siguiente:



> Hola XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Hace unos días te informamos de que ya tenías disponible un documento de información fiscal con un resumen entre el 1/1/2014 y el 31/12/2014 para ayudarte en la declaración de la renta, descargable en formato pdf desde la sección de documentos.
> 
> ...



¿Sería esto extrapolable a Comunitae? Yo creo que si, pero me extraña que la empresa "lider del sector" no se haya molestado en consultar algo como esto e incluirlo en el Informe Fiscal.


----------



## musu19 (24 Abr 2015)

interesante!!!


----------



## musu19 (26 Abr 2015)

pregunta... un amiguete asesor me ha dicho que no declare las ganancias, puesto que comunitae no me ha retenido, ni informo... ¿que hacer?


----------



## Ucomunitae (27 Abr 2015)

musu19 dijo:


> pregunta... un amiguete asesor me ha dicho que no declare las ganancias, puesto que comunitae no me ha retenido, ni informo... ¿que hacer?



Informar si lo ha hecho.

Mi cuenta > Fiscalidad > 2014

Saludos


----------



## musu19 (27 Abr 2015)

Ucomunitae dijo:


> Informar si lo ha hecho.
> 
> Mi cuenta > Fiscalidad > 2014
> 
> Saludos



pero no informa a la agencia tributaria!!!!


----------



## Thor89 (29 Abr 2015)

Los de Zank dicen esto:


> Tras obtener respuesta de una consulta especifica realizada por nuestros asesores fiscales, hemos obtenido confirmación para poder incluir las comisiones abonadas por los inversores a lo largo del ejercicio como gasto a deducir sobre los intereses cobrados.



Pregunto a Comunitae al respecto y me comentan lo siguiente:



> Buenos días,
> 
> Gracias por escribirnos. Le facilito el importe que ha pagado usted en concepto de comisión de administración durante el año 2014, XXXXXX€.
> 
> ...



Unos han consultado con asesores fiscales, otros "tienen entendido"... ¿Con que versión nos quedamos?::


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (29 Abr 2015)

alguien ha pensado en hacer una reclamacion conjunta? Algun abogado en la sala que quiera llevarlo?


----------



## Matewarwar (1 May 2015)

Hola. 
Actualización al 01-05-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 754, pendientes: 99 A/B/C/PYME (57 A/B/C y 42 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 4 (de los € 200 han pagado € 56,08 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 38 (de los € 3.900 han pagado € 16,30 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 8 (de los € 400 han devuelto unos € 262,55 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 4 (de los € 400 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 49.625,58 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 101.560,93 € + intereses: 3.847,73 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 560,58 €
Abono próximos días 90,78 €

Rentabilidad 5,76% / 6,48% (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.847,73 € (intereses) - 560,58 € (comisiones) – 4.027,62 € (judiciales) – 537,45 € (impagos) = - 1.277,92 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## C.J. (5 May 2015)

Pues yo dudo si declararlo o no.

El caso es que lo de no poder declarar las comisiones de admon chirría.


----------



## Ucomunitae (7 May 2015)

C.J. dijo:


> Pues yo dudo si declararlo o no.
> 
> El caso es que lo de no poder declarar las comisiones de admon chirría.



Hola, 

Yo opino que si en el resultado final van a existir perdidas seria conveniente declararlo.

No veo procedente que en un futuro se declaren perdidas sin haber declarado en ejercicios anteriores. Eso si, también creo que se deberían contemplar las comisiones.

Lo ideal seria que Comunitae ya hubiese deducido de los beneficios las comisiones.

Saludos


----------



## C.J. (11 May 2015)

En mi caso ni perdidas ni beneficios. A día de hoy estoy con 20 euros en pérdidas, teniendo en cuenta que de los 1000 euros en impagados no se recuperase un duro.


----------



## Ucomunitae (11 May 2015)

C.J. dijo:


> En mi caso ni perdidas ni beneficios. A día de hoy estoy con 20 euros en pérdidas, teniendo en cuenta que de los 1000 euros en impagados no se recuperase un duro.



Hola,

Mejor no dejar "borrones" con hacienda y mas si el resultado de declarar o no, no es realmente beneficioso.

Insisto que lo que si habría que averiguar, si las comisiones se pueden deducir.

Saludos


----------



## C.J. (14 May 2015)

Yo les pregunte (a Comunitae) y dijeron que NO.


----------



## Matewarwar (30 May 2015)

Hola. Actualización al 01-06-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 756, pendientes: 97 A/B/C/PYME (55 A/B/C y 42 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 4 (de los € 200 han pagado € 56,08 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 16,30 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 7 (de los € 350 han devuelto unos € 232,43 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 1 (de los € 100 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 49.709,10 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 101.633,15 € + intereses: 3.859,03 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 560,58 €
Abono próximos días 80,10 €

Rentabilidad 5,76% / 6,48% (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.859,03 € (intereses) - 560,58 € (comisiones) – 4.327,62 € (judiciales) – 217,57 € (impagos) = - 1.246,74 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## Ucomunitae (2 Jun 2015)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Hola. Actualización al 01-06-2015:
> Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 756, pendientes: 97 A/B/C/PYME (55 A/B/C y 42 PYMEs).
> 
> Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 4 (de los € 200 han pagado € 56,08 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
> ...



Hola Matewarwar,

Tengo una curiosidad. ¿Alguno de los prestamos en judicial se han resuelto en algún sentido?. Tanto positiva como negativamente.

Saludos


----------



## Matewarwar (2 Jun 2015)

Hola:
En uno PYME judicial de 100 € se han recuperado y abonado unos 13 €. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ucomunitae (3 Jun 2015)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Hola:
> En uno PYME judicial de 100 € se han recuperado y abonado unos 13 €.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola,

¿Y ese préstamo en judicial ya se da por resuelto?. ¿Ya no figura como judicial?.

Perdona este pequeño interrogatorio pero es por ver un poco por donde sopla el aire. Yo de mis judiciales en ninguno veo ni información ni resolución.

Saludos


----------



## Matewarwar (3 Jun 2015)

Hola: 
No hay nada que perdonar, tranquilo. Si, sigue apareciendo como judicial. Se han recuperado unos 13,25 €. Adjunto una captura de pantalla. 

Saludos.


----------



## Matewarwar (30 Jun 2015)

Hola. Actualización al 01-07-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 761, pendientes: 92 A/B/C/PYME (50 A/B/C y 42 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 6 (de los € 300 han pagado € 116,43 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 42 (de los € 4.300 han pagado € 16,30 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 5 (de los € 300 han devuelto unos € 253,31 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 49.860,34 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 101.775,60 € + intereses: 3.869,49 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 562,25 €
Abono próximos días 62,61 €

Rentabilidad 5,6% / 6 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.869,49 € (intereses) - 562,61 € (comisiones) – 4.467,27 € (judiciales) – 46,69 € (impagos) = - 1.207,08 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## Matewarwar (31 Jul 2015)

Hola. Actualización al 01-08-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 765, pendientes: 88 A/B/C/PYME (46 A/B/C y 42 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 7 (de los € 350 han pagado € 138,65 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 42 (de los € 4.300 han pagado € 51,28 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 4 (de los € 250 han devuelto unos € 231,09 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 49.941,45 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 101.849,42 € + intereses: 3.878,28 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 563,75 €
Abono próximos días 51,04 €

Rentabilidad 5,44% / 5,69 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.878,28 € (intereses) - 563,75 € (comisiones) – 4.460,07 € (judiciales) – 18,91 € (impagos) = - 1.164,45 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## EduardoB (11 Ago 2015)

Menuda vergüenza...Demoliciones Técnicas ya ha caído según dicen en el grupo de Facebook...y no será porque no se dijo que en Comunitae el análisis de riesgos brilla por su ausencia...


----------



## Ucomunitae (25 Ago 2015)

EduardoB dijo:


> Menuda vergüenza...Demoliciones Técnicas ya ha caído según dicen en el grupo de Facebook...y no será porque no se dijo que en Comunitae el análisis de riesgos brilla por su ausencia...



Mientras haya gente que se crea las rentabilidades que dice Comunitae sin comprobarlas esto seguirá pasando.


----------



## musu19 (25 Ago 2015)

y yo retiro mes a mes todos los que cobro

dos dudosos y un judicial!!!


----------



## Matewarwar (2 Sep 2015)

Hola. Actualización al 02-09-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 765, pendientes: 88 A/B/C/PYME (46 A/B/C y 42 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 8 (de los € 400 han pagado € 171,19 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 42 (de los € 4.300 han pagado € 152,91 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 3 (de los € 200 han devuelto unos € 198,55 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 50.124,99 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 102.008,69 € + intereses: 3.903,96 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 565,16 €
Abono próximos días 49,70 €

Rentabilidad 5,44% / 5,69 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.903,96 € (intereses) - 565,16 € (comisiones) – 4.375,9 € (judiciales) – 1,45 € (impagos) = - 1.038,55 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## Ucomunitae (24 Sep 2015)

El Crowdlending en España: regulación y experiencias. Especial referencia a la PFP«#Comunitae» http://blog.uclm.es/cesco/files/201...s_Especial-referencia-a-la-PFP-comunitae_.pdf …

En este documento de Cesco se citan algunos incumplimientos de Comunitae. Interesante.


----------



## musu19 (24 Sep 2015)

tengo una duda... comunitae cobra una comision del dinero "invertido" y no del que tiene como saldo... yo estoy retirando todo... pero tengo un par de impagos... cuando solo me quede esos prestamos ¿me cobraran comision tambien por esos?


----------



## Matewarwar (24 Sep 2015)

Si, elemental Musu19.
Saludos.


----------



## musu19 (24 Sep 2015)

Matewarwar dijo:


> Si, elementa Musu19.
> Saludos.



es decir... que palmaras la pasta y seguiras dandoles pasta por algo que nunca vas a cobrar?¿? 

buen negocio.... para ellos!!


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Oct 2015)

01-10-2015
Hola. Actualización al 01-10-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 766, pendientes: 87 A/B/C/PYME (45 A/B/C y 42 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,89 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 42 (de los € 4.300 han pagado € 454,37 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 2 (de los € 150 han devuelto unos € 168,85 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 50.496,68 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 102.373,76 € + intereses: 3.911,89 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 566,47 €
Abono próximos días 47,01 €

Rentabilidad 5,64% / 5,73 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.911,89 € (intereses) - 566,47 € (comisiones) – 4.094,74 € (judiciales) + 18,85 € (impagos) = - 730,47 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## racional (4 Oct 2015)

Cada vez me gusta menos los cambios que han hecho en esta web, antes era mas clara, ahora ya no entiendo nada, hasta han puesto mas dificil encontrar la pagina para retirar dinero.


----------



## Ucomunitae (13 Oct 2015)

Matewarwar dijo:


> 01-10-2015
> Hola. Actualización al 01-10-2015:
> Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 766, pendientes: 87 A/B/C/PYME (45 A/B/C y 42 PYMEs).
> 
> ...



Hola Matewarwar,

Hay un par de datos que no me cuadran. :

Los impagos nunca pueden ser positivos; si se pagan se incrementaría el capital abonado y los intereses y los impagos serian 0.

Las comisiones que te han cobrado este mes (566,47 - 565,16) serian de 1,31€ cuando para un saldo vivo que te supongo de unos 4000€ al 2% vendría a dar unos 6,70€. A mi para un saldo vivo de unos 350€ me han cobrado 0,58€.

Como seguramente haya algo que se me escapa espero tu respuesta. ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## Matewarwar (14 Oct 2015)

Hola:
Hay dos impagos por 150 € de los que han devuelto 150 € de capital + parte de los intereses que son unos € 18,85, creo que quedan pendientes unos pocos céntimos (es el motivo de ponerlo en positivo). 
En cuanto a la comisión efectivamente son unos 5.000 € aproximadamente sumando capital e intereses pendientes (1,31 €), adjunto una captura de pantalla. 
Saludos


----------



## Marianki (23 Oct 2015)

*Rentabilidad crowdlending*

Comparto con vosotros un fichero excel comprimido en un zip, que permite calcular la rentabilidad real de las inversiones en préstamos de crowdlending. 

No parece que se estén calculando las rentabilidades (o al menos eso creo yo)

Espero sea útil. Saludos


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Nov 2015)

*Comunitae rentabilidad*

Hola. Actualización al 01-11-2015: 
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 768, pendientes: 85 A/B/C/PYME (44 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs). 

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,89 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere). 
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 349,89 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere). 

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 1 (de los € 50 han devuelto unos € 58,58 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando). 

Saldo disponible 0,0 € 
Has enviado 52.061,50 € 
Has retirado 50.537,13 € 
Te hemos abonado capital: 102.413,79 € + intereses: 3.920,58 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 € 
Comisiones cobradas 574,74 € 
Abono próximos días 47,01 € 

Rentabilidad 6,08 % / 6,09 % (según comunitae) 
Rentabilidad real: 3.920,58 € (intereses) - 574,74 € (comisiones) – 4.099,22 € (judiciales) + 8,58 € (impagos) = - 744,8 € (negativo) 
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## Matewarwar (2 Dic 2015)

Hola. Actualización al 01-12-2015:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 769, pendientes: 84 A/B/C/PYME (43 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,94 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 366,96 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 1 (de los € 59,28 han devuelto unos € 58,63 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 50.537,13 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 102.458,14 € + intereses: 3.940,26 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 582,86 €
Abono próximos días 44,73 €

Rentabilidad 6,08 % / 6,09 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.940,26 € (intereses) - 582,86 € (comisiones) – 4.082,10 € (judiciales) - 0,65 € (impagos) = - 725,35 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Ene 2016)

Hola. Actualización al 01-01-2016:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 769, pendientes: 84 A/B/C/PYME (43 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,94 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 394,66 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 2 (de los € 100 han devuelto unos € 95,81 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 50.657,15 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 102.515,63 € + intereses: 3.954,92 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 590,90 €
Abono próximos días 44,73 €

Rentabilidad 6,1 % / 6,12 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.954,92 € (intereses) - 590,90 € (comisiones) – 4.054,4 € (judiciales) - 4,19 € (impagos) = - 694,57 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## espe (23 Ene 2016)

Hola, estaba interesado en invertir en comunitae, pero leyendo creo que no es una buena opción. Cuando se produce un impagado como actúan, lo comunican, emprenden acciones legales, lo llevan a juicio???, se informa de todo esto, o los inversores no se enteran de nada. Agradeceria los comentarios, aunque me parece que esta no es una buena opción de inversión.


----------



## EduardoB (27 Ene 2016)

espe dijo:


> Hola, estaba interesado en invertir en comunitae, pero leyendo creo que no es una buena opción. Cuando se produce un impagado como actúan, lo comunican, emprenden acciones legales, lo llevan a juicio???, se informa de todo esto, o los inversores no se enteran de nada. Agradeceria los comentarios, aunque me parece que esta no es una buena opción de inversión.



Olvídate de Comunitae...yo en dos meses me las piro vampiro...

Más opiniones aquí...

Aanmelden bij Facebook | Facebook


----------



## musu19 (28 Ene 2016)

comunitae ni con un palo, muchos picamos y no damos escapado!!!


mirate Crowdlending P2P para Empresas en España | MytripleA... tiene buena pinta!!!


----------



## euriborfree (28 Ene 2016)

musu19 dijo:


> comunitae ni con un palo, muchos picamos y no damos escapado!!!
> 
> 
> mirate Crowdlending P2P para Empresas en España | MytripleA... tiene buena pinta!!!



Un poco contradictorio, ¿no? malas experiencias con una empresa de prestamos P2P y te gusta otra del mismo rubro


----------



## lobox (28 Ene 2016)

Huir insensatos. Hasta que no se aclare del todo legalmente este tipo de negocios huir de ellos. Ya os avise hace bastante tiempo.


----------



## musu19 (28 Ene 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> Un poco contradictorio, ¿no? malas experiencias con una empresa de prestamos P2P y te gusta otra del mismo rubro



no estoy en contra de loas p2p... ni de comunitae... se mi esperencia con unos y otros (5impagos contra 0 lo ratifican)

cada uno invierte donde quiere!!!


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Feb 2016)

Hola. Actualización al 01-02-2016:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 769, pendientes: 84 A/B/C/PYME (43 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,94 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 449,52 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 3 (de los € 150 han devuelto unos € 136,07 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 50.747,57 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 102.608,28 € + intereses: 3.960,64 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 598,85 €
Abono próximos días 43,46 €

Rentabilidad 6,08 % / 6,09 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.954,92 € (intereses) - 598,85 € (comisiones) – 3.999,54 € (judiciales) - 13,93 € (impagos) = - 657,4 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## euriborfree (1 Feb 2016)

desmontada estafa piramidal en China con prestamos P2P

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...monta-fraude-piramidal-de-7-000-millones.html


----------



## Shavi (1 Feb 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> desmontada estafa piramidal en China con prestamos P2P
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...monta-fraude-piramidal-de-7-000-millones.html



Es lo malo del asunto, supongo que es inevitable empezar prestando el dinero de los depositantes y acabar prestando el que no tienes... Vamos, acabar conviertiendose en un banco cualquiera.


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Mar 2016)

Hola. Actualización al 01-03-2016:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 770, pendientes: 83 A/B/C/PYME (42 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,94 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 504,40 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 3 (de los € 150 han devuelto unos € 137,65 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 50.871,81 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 102.734,78 € + intereses: 3.966,17 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 606,64 €
Abono próximos días 42,22 €

Rentabilidad 6,55 % / 6,57 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.966,17 € (intereses) - 606,64 € (comisiones) – 3.944,66 € (judiciales) - 12,35 € (impagos) = - 597,48 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## nadakeperder (20 Mar 2016)

Pues con mis 400 euros, he salido ganando yo más que tu con ese pastón.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2016 at 00:00 ----------




euriborfree dijo:


> desmontada estafa piramidal en China con prestamos P2P
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...monta-fraude-piramidal-de-7-000-millones.html



Comunitae no es un sistema piramidal.


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Abr 2016)

Hola. Actualización al 01-04-2016:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 770, pendientes: 83 A/B/C/PYME (42 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,94 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 559,26 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 3 (de los € 150 han devuelto unos € 147,94 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 50.961,51 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 102.827,24 € + intereses: 3.971,02 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 614,25 €
Abono próximos días 42,22 €

Rentabilidad 6,59 % / 6,61 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.971,02 € (intereses) - 614,25 € (comisiones) – 3.889,80 € (judiciales) - 2,06 € (impagos) = - 535,09 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## racional (2 Abr 2016)

Ya consegui sacar todo lo que meti en 2011, practicamente no he ganado nada, pero estoy contento, porque pensaba que perderia dinero.


----------



## Matewarwar (1 May 2016)

Hola. Actualización al 01-05-2016:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 773, pendientes: 80 A/B/C/PYME (39 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,94 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 614,12 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 2 (de los € 100 han devuelto unos € 83,97 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 51.064,84 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 102.932,82 € + intereses: 3.975,72 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 621,20 €
Abono próximos días 40,88 €

Rentabilidad 6,7 % / 6,72 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.975,72 € (intereses) - 621,20 € (comisiones) – 3.834,94 € (judiciales) – 16,03 € (impagos) = - 496,72 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## romanrdgz (2 May 2016)

racional dijo:


> Ya consegui sacar todo lo que meti en 2011, practicamente no he ganado nada, pero estoy contento, porque pensaba que perderia dinero.



En comunitae? Por qué parece que Comunitae ha salido mal?

yo he probado suerte con Zank el mes pasado, con poco dinero, y solo invirtiendo en los préstamos que solicitan los que son funcionarios para tener un plus de tranquilidad.

Aun así no sé si habré pecado de ingenuo, por mucho que digan estar regulados por la CNMV


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Jun 2016)

Hola. Actualización al 01-06-2016:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 774, pendientes: 79 A/B/C/PYME (38 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,94 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 668,99 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto unos € 0 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 51.156,24 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 103.026,78 € + intereses: 3.979,95 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 627,99 €
Abono próximos días 38,45 €

Rentabilidad 6,7 % / 6,72 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.979,95 € (intereses) - 627,99 € (comisiones) – 3.780,07 € (judiciales) – 0 € (impagos) = - 428,11 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Jul 2016)

Hola. Actualización al 01-07-2016:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 774, pendientes: 79 A/B/C/PYME (38 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 200,94 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 723,85 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 1 (de los € 50 han devuelto unos € 43,69 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 51.241,70 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 103.115,35 € + intereses: 3.983,45 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 634,60 €
Abono próximos días 38,45 €

Rentabilidad 6,82 % / 6,87 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.983,45 € (intereses) - 634,60 € (comisiones) – 3.725,21 € (judiciales) – 6,31 € (impagos) = - 382,67 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## Matewarwar (1 Ago 2016)

Hola. Actualización al 01-08-2016:
Prestamos: 853, Amortizados: 777, pendientes: 76 A/B/C/PYME (35 A/B/C y 41 PYMEs).

Fallidos/Judicial particulares A/B/C: 9 (de los € 450 han pagado € 201,66 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).
Fallidos/Judicial PYME: 41 (de los € 4.200 han pagado € 778,71 mas lo que eventualmente se recupere).

Impagos particulares 1/2/3 cuotas: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto unos € 0 mas lo que sigan pagando). 
Impagos PYMEs: 0 (de los € 0 han devuelto € 0,0 mas lo que sigan pagando).

Saldo disponible 0,0 €
Has enviado 52.061,50 €
Has retirado 51.350,15 €
Te hemos abonado capital: 103.226,95 € + intereses: 3.987,44 € 
Has prestado 107.284,00 €
Comisiones cobradas 641,74 €
Abono próximos días 34,25 €

Rentabilidad 6,89 % / 6,9 % (según comunitae)
Rentabilidad real: 3.987,44 € (intereses) - 641,74 € (comisiones) – 3.669,63 € (judiciales) – 0 € (impagos) = - 324,37 € (negativo)
Os iré contando cada mes en los siguientes meses. Saludos.


----------



## musu19 (1 Ago 2016)

yo puedo decir que salgo sin perdidas!!! me doy por satisfecho y una experiencia regular-mala


----------



## C.BALE (13 Oct 2016)

upeo para esperar actualización


----------



## musu19 (13 Oct 2016)

como puse en el anterior post yo sali sin perdidas... me quedan unos 100euros en la pagina, pero ya son de beneficios... es decir no palme pasta y aun gane algo... el resto es otra hiistoria,

PD: ahora voy a probar Housers


----------



## Marianki (26 Nov 2016)

Os comento que han abierto un Foro profesional de FinTech con foros de cada plataforma.

Hay un foro especifico para Comunitae y la gente se está apuntando para compartir experiencias e información.

Si te interesa, entra en Foro Fintech | Plataformas de crowdlending y crowdfunding y únete


----------



## tucha (9 Feb 2017)

Hay una nueva plataforma de crowdlending llamada Lendix que va a aumentar más los problemas de Comunitae. Invierten en ella inversores institucionales (compañías de seguros, planes de pensiones...) y los propios directivos de la compañía.

Si te registras a través de enlace, te llevas 20 euros gratis. Darme de alta en Lendix

Los 20 euros los recibes cuando validas tu teléfono, la cuenta del banco y envías 500 euretes. Yo ya lo he pillado y lo comparto por si alguien más lo quiere aprovechar.

S2


----------



## musu19 (15 Abr 2018)

creo que ya chaparon el chiringuito, no?? cuanta gente palmo gente con ellos??


----------



## GeniusForce (15 Abr 2018)

2 prestamos fallidos de 50 leuros se me quedaron pillados.::
la pagina no abre; no se pero parece que han si chapado.


----------



## Hipotecator (15 Abr 2018)

*Comunitae: la pionera de la financiación p2p frena salpicada por un fraude*

Busca amortizar deuda viva antes de plantearse el cierre. Inician acciones judiciales contra su analista de riesgos.
28 noviembre, 2017 01:03

Jesús Martínez @jesusmargon
Es la pionera del sector de las plataformas de financiación colectiva. Tras casi diez años de actividad, la española Comunitae afronta el momento más complicado de su historia: la dirección ha decidido suspender la actividad de manera indefinida para ir amortizando la cartera viva de sus inversores. ¿La razón? Un fraude de pagarés falsos, detectado por la empresa el pasado mes de octubre. Todo apunta a que tras esa liquidación se procederá al cierre.

Comunitae es el primer gran actor de este sector en España. Se fundó en 2008 y nació para facilitar préstamos a particulares. En 2013 se adentró en la financiación para pymes, con el descuento de pagarés como el principal producto, y tres años después se centró en ello exclusivamente.

¿Cómo funciona? La plataforma intermedia -y cobra por ello- entre compañías que buscan adelantar el cobro de esos pagarés e inversores particulares que aportaban ese dinero a una rentabilidad fijada. Hasta que surgieron estos particulares 'zocos' digitales era el banco quien abonaba esa cantidad a la empresa con un descuento en forma de comisión.

¿Qué ha sucedido?
Durante estos años, Comunitae mantuvo su actividad con una morosidad que, según confirman fuentes conocedoras de las cifras, estuvo entre un 3 y un 7 u 8 por ciento. El problema llegó el pasado mes de octubre. La dirección detectó un importante fraude de pagarés, según confirma a EL ESPAÑOL el fundador y consejero delegado de la empresa, Arturo Cervera.

Distintos emisores colocaron pagarés falsos a nombre de varias empresas con la complicidad, según denuncian Cervera y otros socios de la empresa, de su propio analista de riesgos. “Lo hemos expulsado, hemos iniciado acciones judiciales y hemos parado toda la actividad; no hay ningún ingreso”, apunta el CEO. ¿La razón? Este ‘papel’ genera un pico de morosidad “demasiado alto” al resto de inversores como para seguir operando.

¿Cuánto representa ese particular ‘agujero’ generado por los pagarés falsos? Desde la compañía no ofrecen una cifra, pero fuentes cercanas insisten en que están “muy por debajo” de la mitad de todo lo que mueve la plataforma. “No es un porcentaje muy grande pero suficiente para dejar un mal sabor de boca a la mayoría de los inversores”, defiende Cervera.

¿Reinicio?
El directivo confirma que se han puesto en contacto con los inversores para informarles de la situación. El objetivo ahora es tratar de amortizar la deuda en forma de pagarés cuyo vencimiento está aún pendiente. Esto no tardará, según explica uno de los accionistas de la empresa, más de dos o tres meses. Será ahí cuando decidan si, finalmente, echan el cierre. Entretanto están iniciando acciones judiciales contra los defraudadores.

La empresa ha decidido este mes de noviembre disolver el consejo de administración para mantener a Cervera como administrador único. Tras la salida hace tres años de Cabiedes, esta medida ha implicado la salida como consejeros de Diego Gutiérrez Zarza, socio director de Abra Invest (que entró en la compañía en la ronda semilla con la que arrancaron en 2008), y Pablo Gallo Martínez.

En los últimos meses, varios socios han inyectado capital para tener financiación “suficiente” con la que plantearse un “cierre ordenado”, según confirma uno de los socios inversores. En el Registro Mercantil se publicó el pasado mes de mayo una ampliación de capital, con la que se aportaron algo más de 100.000 euros de valor nominal, sin contar con la prima de emisión. A esto se suman los 50.000 euros aportados por Derbaix (a través de su sociedad Derbaix Ventures SL) en forma de préstamo aprobado en diciembre de 2016 y con vencimiento a finales de este año.

¿Quién es Comunitae?
Arturo Cervera es directivo de banca cuando en 2008 decide crear Comunitae, junto a otro directivo de banca, José Miguel Rotaeche -que se desvinculó como consejero en el año 2012-. Desde mediados de los 90, Cervera había ocupado varios puestos de responsabilidad en BBVA. Fue en ese año cuando pone en marcha la compañía que en este tiempo ha recibido varias inyecciones de capital de fondos de inversión y ‘business angels’ destacados del ecosistema español.

Según sus propias cifras, la compañía recaudó en tres rondas en torno a 4 millones de euros. A finales de 2011 dio entrada al fondo español Cabiedes&Partners y a otros inversores particulares como François Derbaix (cofundador de Rentalia o Toprural e inversor de otras ‘startups’ como Kantox o Reclamador) en una inyección de un millón de euros. Anteriormente sumaron unos 3 millones más. Dos de ellos llegaron de la mano de la ya extinta sociedad privada de inversión vasca Entrinnova.

El reparto accionarial de la compañía a cierre del año pasado, de acuerdo a las cuentas recién presentadas en el Registro Mercantil, permitía tener a los dos cofundadores -Arturo Cervera y José Miguel Rotaeche- el control de la compañía, con un 43,6% y un 13,88%, respectivamente. Como primer socio externo está Cabiedes que, a ese cierre, sumaba el 11,8%. El otro 30% estaba en manos del resto de inversores.

¿Cómo ha evolucionado el negocio de Comunitae en este tiempo? En 2016, según sus cuentas, repitió ingresos: algo más de medio millón de euros de cifra de negocios, con unas pérdidas también calcadas de algo más de 200.000 euros. La situación también se repitió en 2014, cuando se dio el salto multiplicando por tres los ingresos.

Fuera de la regulación de la CNMV
Más allá del negocio, Comunitae sufrió un primer contratiempo en 2015. Tras meses de negociación, el Gobierno dio luz verde a la ley de fomento de la financiación empresarial en abril. Constituía la figura de PFP: Plataformas de Financiación Participativa. El crowdfunding, tanto a cambio de acciones como de otras recompensas, y los préstamos p2p para empresas y particulares eran regulados por la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

Plataformas como Finanzarel, Novicap o la propia Comunitae se quedaban fuera de esas nuevas reglas del juego. “El Banco de España ha estimado que las que intermedian aquí no representan una actividad de financiación participativa y no requiere autorización”, explicaba a EL ESPAÑOL la abogada especializada en regulación y representante de algunas de las grandes compañías, María Gracia Rubio.

Dentro de esa normativa sí que se encontraban el resto de firmas. Según el Registro Público de la CNMV, hoy cuentan con la autorización pública un total de 21 entidades. Las dos últimas en llegar son Housers Global Properties y Civislend, ambas centradas en el crowdfunding inmobiliario.


Comunitae: la pionera de la financiación p2p frena salpicada por un fraude


-----------------------------------------

Foro de afectados por Comunitae

Opiniones sobre Comunitae | Foro líder de crowdlending


----------



## McMax (15 Abr 2018)

El madmax le llegó


----------



## Hipotecator (15 Abr 2018)

*La pionera del préstamo p2p ve inevitable el concurso tras el fraude de pagarés*

Comunitae concluye el cierre de operaciones vivas y mantiene activa la plataforma para el cobro de la cartera "histórica" de impagados. 

JESÚS MARTÍNEZ
*Jueves, 15 Febrero 2018, 04:30*

Comunitae es la empresa pionera de los préstamos entre particulares. Y hoy se encuentra en serios problemas económicos. Un importante fraude de pagarés falsos detectado a finales del año pasado obligó a la dirección a frenar toda la actividad de captación de nuevas operaciones. Ahora, la compañía ve inevitable el concurso de acreedores, mientras liquida todas las operaciones impagadas.

Todo arrancaba el pasado mes de octubre. Un paquete de pagarés falsos colocados por diferentes emisores, con la connivencia -según la versión de la empresa- del analista de riesgos, les explotaba en las manos. La plataforma, que nació como una herramienta para prestar dinero entre particulares, se centró en los últimos años en este producto de descuento de pagarés. Esta incidencia obligaba a frenar la actividad, pues la tasa de morosidad se disparaba y no tenía sentido continuar.

En los meses siguientes la empresa se concentró en amortizar la deuda de pagarés cuyo vencimiento estaba pendiente. Esta parte ya está concluida. ¿Y ahora? El fundador y hoy administrador único de la empresa, Arturo Cervera, asegura a Lainformación.com que aún queda pendiente de amortizar la “cartera histórica” de impagados. “Es una cantidad mínima y residual”, apunta el directivo. 

Quieren ir afrontando estos cobros para repartir las ganancias con los inversores. La actividad es mínima para sostener ese soporte. ¿Va a ser necesaria más inyección de capital? “Hay dinero suficiente”, explica Cervera. En concreto, a lo largo de 2017 se llevaron a cabo inyecciones para tener capital suficiente con el que afrontar la situación.

Concurso y deudas de 1,5 millones

Mientras se sucede la amortización de esa cartera, la compañía valora si declararse o no en concurso de acreedores. “No tiene sentido seguir adelante como compañía”, apunta Cervera. 

¿Cuáles son las deudas? Según las cuentas del año 2016, últimas disponibles en el Registro Mercantil, la compañía mantenía a cierre de ejercicio unas deudas a largo plazo de 335.000 euros.

Tenía cuatro préstamos pendientes de devolver con el Ministerio de Economía, que suman 182.000 euros, y otro con el ‘business angel’ François Derbaix -a través de su sociedad Derbaix Ventures SL- de 50.000 euros. A esto se suma un préstamo Enisa del que queda por devolver 320.000 euros. 

En el capítulo de ‘Otros pasivos financieros’ incluían 935.000 euros que corresponden con “entradas de dinero de particulares, como cuenta puente de financiación por importe de 935.0000 y 579.000 euros". Esta cantidad ha sido, prácticamente en su totalidad, retirada de la plataforma.

A cierre del año 2016, la plantilla del equipo la formaban siete empleados. Según Cervera, se ha reducido “hasta el mínimo” sólo para dar soporte a estas operaciones de préstamos impagados que se están tratando de recuperar.

Inversión perdida

El grueso de los inversores que respaldaron en su momento a la compañía dan por perdida la inversión. El fondo Cabiedes & Partners controlaba un 11,6%, mientras que Arturo Cervera aglutinaba el 43%. El resto, entre ellos el también cofundador José Miguel Rotaeche y el propio Derbaix, ostentaban casi el otro 45%. En total, durante sus años de actividad ha sumado más de 3 millones de euros en diversas inyecciones de capital.

Comunitae es una de las marcas más reconocidas dentro de las plataformas de financiación colectiva. Pese a que arrancó como una herramienta para préstamos entre particulares, su giro hacia el descuento de pagarés lo dejó al margen de la regulación impuesta por el Ministerio de Economía hace algo más de dos años.

La empresa española Comunitae lanza una plataforma de préstamos de inversores particulares a pymes - Macroeconomía - Economía Negocios y Finanzas - Diario La Informacion


----------



## mensch_maschine (17 Abr 2018)

Pues sí. Yo invertí cuatro duros ahí, pero cuando empecé a ver las orejas al lobo fui sacando todo poco a poco.
Al final lo que usted dice, lo único que he perdido es el tiempo. Creo que debía tener un saldo de unos 500 pavos entre impagados y préstamos pendientes, que doy obviamente por perdidos.
Hay por ahí un grupo que se está formando para hacer una demanda colectiva, pero en mi caso me va a valer más el collar que el perro...



jesbel dijo:


> Ahora ya no funciona la página web... con lo que, game over)))).
> 
> Yo le tenía reinvertido intereses ahí, llevaba sacando capital desde el 14' más o menos, con lo que no he perdido nada más y nada menos que el tiempo, que muchas veces, es lo más preciado que tenemos.
> 
> ...


----------



## mensch_maschine (17 Abr 2018)

Ahí va el enlace de un foro sobre esto :
Opiniones sobre Comunitae | Foro líder de crowdlending


----------



## musu19 (17 Abr 2018)

a mi me quedaron impagados menos de 200lereles... asique mas que contento y saque algun rendimiento. a buscar otro web


----------

